# Single girls having/considering IVF part 8



## aweeze

New home!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

First! By virtue of being 8 hrs ahead of you all at the moment  

Trying to keep up with everything. Wizard - good luck for EC. Esperanza - great news on the eggs, hope you get good news today re fertilisation

Hello and love to everyone else,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

Wizard - sorry that the scan didn't give you better news, but   by Weds more will have caught up - I went from 5 to 11 remember. Can't help about the jab I"m afraid - did you get it sorted?

Thank you everyone for all your good wishes. I'm sitting waiting for the phone call whilst wading through my Sky+ backlog (saved on purpose for this week!). I feel a bit rough today but I think that's more to do with the GA rather than the collection, I"m a bit bruised but mostly exhausted. I've had a bit of a battle getting a sick note from my GP - you have to do everything over the phone and never speak to the same person. I've requested 'gynae procedure under GA' to cover me for this week, but who knows what it'll actually say.

E x


----------



## Maya7

Wizard and Esperanza, hope you are both doing ok?  Not long to go now to PUPO stage..


Maya


----------



## Elpida

The clinic have just called - 4 have fertilised (5 were immature) so ET will be Thurs. Next stage of worrying and hoping can begin!

E xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, thats great news. Good luck for ET on Thurs  

Wizard, hope that more follies have caught up by tomorrow . Good luck for EC  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

Fabulous news Esperanza, I hope they go from strength to strength between now and Thursday  

Thanks to you all for your positive vibes and good wishes.  I still feel all over the place, crying randomly and not in control of my emotions it's really not fun (when I read your posts wishing me well I cried!)  Today I've been worried I'll ovulate before EC and then when they do collect them that they won't be mature.  I've been obsessively checking my CM and cervix (sorry if TMI) to be sure I haven't ovulated....  Not that with all the drugs that could be a conclusive guide but that doesn't seem to stop me.

I wish I could just roll with it a bit more and relax a bit and think that my worrying won't change anything so don't do it.  Sometimes I get to that point eventually over things but unfortunately not with this - so far anyway.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza   for Thursday - does your clinic do a single transfer or do you have a choice?

Wizard sorry you are having a stressful time of things, the drugs certainly won't be helping with emotions    Hope the next scan brings you good news  
Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

Good news Esperenza, hope your embies continue to do well over the next couple of days.

Wizard - so sorry that you are giving yourself such a hard time, this whole journey is so stressful at times just when we need to be at our most relaxed 

r x


----------



## Elpida

Wizard - good luck for today, I'll be thinking of you  

Jovi - I  think I have a choice, I really don't want twins (I would have to move!!!!) but will see what the embryologist says tomorrow.

Claire - I can't self cert as the bank holidays take me over the 7 day period.

MY anxiety of the day (alongside the fear that the embies won't last) is that my period is going to start before transfer tomorrow, I feel quite crampy, but I know the cyclogest is doing something as I"m incredibly nauseous and in the foulest mood imaginable - the progesterone side effects are so much worse for me that any of the other drugs. I need to chill today I think. My 13 yo niece is staying nearby so we're going for tea and cake later.

Omg I'm so emotional, I've just burst into tears. time to breathe deeply. I need to get the Dr's note, fingers crossed it's ok as I might just lose the plot!

Love to everyone
E x


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, Wizard, you're both so nearly there now!       The drugs are a *ugger at the best of times but it's so near the finishing line for both of you and I so hope for the both of you that we at last see a run of BFPs!  No pressure there ladies....   Am thinking of you both and may just have to burst into tears myself - so many of us have been where you are and it's not a great place but you will be PUPO so very soon...I have everything crossed for you both.

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Oh Inde - thank you. I'm feeling a little better, took my beautiful niece for cake (the most amazing pear and walnut tart) and coffee which has lifted my spirits considerably. The Dr's note was ok, so meltdown avoided. I've been to the supermarket and am well stocked up for the next couple of days and am now pouring over eSet stats trying to make a decision -   I'm lucky enough to be in a position tomorrow to make a choice! 

Anyone heard from Wizard?


----------



## indekiwi

E, if you haven't already found it, there is an ESET thread on FF...let's assume those embies are having the time of their lives at present and you will be stuck with the tricky decision of which way to go!  The tart sounds amazing by the way.  Just waiting for our flight to Sydney and am craving the oblivion of sleep right now. Catch you anon.

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Thanks indekiwi, jovigirl, roo, esperanza and rose.  I got 8 eggs today.  Is that ok?  I hope they're mature. I had 15+ follies and so I suppose I'd hoped for a few more - high expectations huh?  And crying all the damn time....

The embryologist looked at the sperm sample and thought it would be good enough for IVF rather than ICSI so can't tell how many mature ones there are until they fertilise.  Hope the eggs and sperm are all getting it on down tonight....

Esperanza hope everything is going will with your embies and lots of luck tomorrow.

indekiwi have a fab time in your homeland x


----------



## wizard

Just thought - IVF part eight, eight eggs, eighth day, 38.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wizard congratulations on your 8 eggs, I so hope that your baby is in the crop!!

Good news about the sperm being good enough for IVF and not ICSI, mind you DS should be super sperm

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

just put your bubbles on 88 as well!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard, great news that you got 8 eggs. Hope that they get jiggy tonight, good luck for your 'call' tomorrow 

Es, good luck for ET tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza, good luck for tomorrow      It's great you have a say in how many to transfer, not an easy decision I should think!

Wizard just think you're eggs are doing their thing .... hope they call you nice & early with the good news!

Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E best of luck with the transfer


----------



## lulumead

E: good luck with ET    

w: hope the eggs are having fun in the dish tonight  

xx


----------



## winky77

Esperanza and Wizard......just catching up on your news !  .....wishing both of you    for next phases! 

Just wanted to post a warning for those of you taking steroids to help with immune issues.....  I had by blood pressure checked today and it was sky high........like 154/114.....scary high.... I now know (after googling hysterically!) that Steroids can cause High BP...emailed Stepan at Reprofit and he has immediately reduced my doseage down to 10mg.  I have a BP monitor at home and will monitor it over the next few days.  I hadn't been checking it and this was only picked up cos I happened to seeing the nurse at my GP practice for a smear test ( yes - two lots of poking in my fandango in one day.....day 6 scan this morning and smear this pm!!) and she offered to check my BP.   I could v easily have carried on without realising the risk.  I am not sure what this might mean re. having GA for EC?.....perhaps they can sedate instead?   If any of you are on steroids please do get your BP checked too! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Elpida

Wizard - 8 eggs - great news! Do your clinic let you know today how they're doing? When is transfer scheduled for?

Winky - sorry to hear about the BP, hopefully reducing the steroid dose will bring it down and it won't be a problem for EC, take care.

Indy - hope you and your little one are safely in Oz and having a great time

I'm enjoying what I hope will be my last hot water bottle for a while (I really feel the cold and am almost constantly clutching a hot water bottle, even over the past few days with the heating off!). I've fried my brain with eSet stats and had classic anxiety dreams all night long (returned to work and they'd had a complete refurb but had lost my desk/cabinets etc and their contents - and there was no space for me   )

THank you to everyone else for your kind thoughts 

E x


----------



## wizard

Hope ET went smoothly E.

Just had a call from the clinic and only 3 fertilised.  I should probably feel really thankful but being honest I feel gutted.


----------



## Sima

Hi Wizard.  Sorry to hear that only 3 of your eggs fertilised overnight but let's hope and pray that your eggs will now grow into big and strong embies.  I'm sure your little one is in there so stay strong just a few days more until you are PUPO

E - good luck with the transfer today.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard, sorry that only 3 of your eggs fertilised .   that out of these 3, you have 'the one'  

Es, hope that ET has gone smoothly for you  

Winky, sorry to hear that your BP is sky high, hope the reduced dosage of steroids brings it down again 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh dear, it all sounds rather stressful here, think we all need some   

Winky - thanks for the tip re BP. Hope you're all OK now. I'll be sure to monitor mine when I start the steroids - can you buy cheap BP monitors at Boots or something?

Esperanza - best of luck for EC, hope it all goes well and you're happy with your decision on how many to have put back

Wizard - so sorry you got relatively low fertilisation rates, but as many happy endings go to show, it only takes the one good one....got everything crossed for you that all 3 develop well over the next day or two

Hugs to everyone else whatever stage you are at  

I'm jet lagged and exhausted and feeling very fragile today. On top of which AF is starting despite me being on BCP - this happened last time, not sure why I bother with the pill really, it clearly makes no difference to my cycle. Oh well, shall just continue as planned as that's what I did last time....

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

e: hope ET went well and you are now PUPO..

w:     sorry there wasn't more but hope the 3 develop well, and your one is in there.

Suity: how annoying - really don't need the added stress.

w: hope BP has calmed down.

xxx


----------



## Elpida

Wizard    for your three  

Suity - sorry you're having such a rough time at the moment

Transfer went well - 2 x grade2 7-8 cell embies snuggling in. OTD Monday 20th.

E x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

E - thought transfer was tomorrow for some reason. Anyway, so glad it's all gone well, welcome to the 2WW and GOOD LUCK  

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

just a quick one....I realised I never asked the nurse if I should eat or drink anything special when I start on the gonal-F...any advice anyone? 

I think I need to drink lots of water and generally eat ok, but anything specific...I don't like brazil nuts, even in chocolate  

thanks
x


----------



## wizard

Lots of protein lulu (fish, nuts, eggs, beans, lentils, chicken I think are good) It's good for the eggs


----------



## lulumead

great - ta...will stock up..would easter eggs help with the eggs too  

xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry I have been quiet since introducing myself a few weeks ago.  I have had my first injection today (menopur) so feel like I am actually making some progress now.  The waiting around has been driving me mad!  I'm hoping that I'll be able to do tomorrows injection myself without any traumas - any tips?

Good luck Esperanza on your 2WW.

Wizard, I hope your embies are doing nicely.

Hi to everyone else  

Sunny xx


----------



## indekiwi

Wizard, hope those three embies will be all you ever need for creating your family.   

Sunnygirl, good luck with this cycle of treatment - hope it's the only one you will ever need!   

   

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps...

Wizard .....sorry you are disappointed with the fertilisation rate but as the others have said.....it only takes one   

Esperanza.....congrats on transfer and welcome to the 2ww...will be hopefully overlapping with you by a few days ! 

Lulumead....how can you not like choc covered brazil nuts ??!?!?!?!?  I love the fact that I have a legit reason to eat them at the moment rather than just cos I am a greedy bugger! 

Sunnygirl....hello again....all i can say on the injections is that the more you do it the more you get used to it.  I honestly don't give it a second thought nowadays....the other day I injected myself through my dress whilst driving along country lanes  (ok I wasn't driving - I was in the passenger seat!)...my friend was giving me a lift to the station and we were running late so had to be done! 

Inde...hope you and little V are enjoying Sydney...tis one of my fave cities so v jealous! 

Suity/Rose....yes please watch your BP with steroids (yes can get monitors in Boots)....I have calmed down about it now and reduced steroids to 10mg. BP is now down to 147/98  (was 155/114!!!!)  I had accupuncture last night which will have helped.  He was saying that high BP is only really a problem when it is sustained high over a period of time because of the pressure on the blood vessel walls.  Question is whether to scale up the steroids again....as 25mg is the immune protocol so ideally I want to be able to take that at least from EC. 

Another scan tomorrow (day 9 so bit early) but then off to Brno on Sunday am.....here we go again! 

lol

..winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Winky - best get myself to Boots and pick up a blood pressure monitor - one more thing to worry about!

I'm with Lulu on the choc covered Brazil nuts - I can eat chocolate in pretty much any form but brazil nuts...just not for me....

Sunnygirl, hope all goes well for you on this cycle. As Winky says, you do get very used to the injections quite quickly...although I personally haven't tried the in-car/through clothing approach yet   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

Cem - just realised I haven't responded to your question about having two put back. I decided to have the two based pretty much on the advice of the embryologist plus a small amount of impulsivity! She basically pointed out that I hadn't responded well at any point in the treatment considering age and amount of drugs and whilst this doesn't mean I will respond more poorly in later cycles it there's just no way of knowing. I already knew that their twin stats are lower than the average (hence not being pushed to have eSet) and have decided to take the risk. The thought of twins (or more!) does scare the pants off me, but the thought of not having a child at all is far, far worse. When I went in for the transfer the cons said 'good choice' when he heard two, who knows what that means.

I'm really glad i forked out for that hysteroscopy as well because he did the transfer using US so that he could make sure he placed them away from the septum, so i now know they're in the upper left hand side! it was far less uncomfortable than I was anticipating and they let me lie there for half an hour which was nice.

Apart from the making the decision about one or two at no point have I regretted being alone in this process. I've had no one with me at any stage, other than a lift home from the collection. Even lying on the bed afterwards, it felt important to be alone with my thoughts and hopes - does that make sense?

Wizard, I hope you're remaining positive.

Sunny girl - good luck with the jabs, I found with the menopur that it's best to inject really slowly and leave the needle in for a couple of seconds after you've depressed the plunger completely. Good luck!

Winky - glad the BP is a little lower

Best wishes to everyone else.
E xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Esperanza - I know exactly what you mean about doing this alone. Whilst in the bigger scheme of things I wish I had met someone and had kids naturally with them, now that I've made the decision to do this alone, I am comfortable with doing it and actually prefer to do the appts etc by myself. Find it easier to look after myself than also have to worry about whoever is with me. My mum came for my London ECs because the clinic insisted on someone and I spent the whole time wondering if she was OK in the waiting room etc which was quite stressful. That's what I love about Reprofit - you just go along by yourself and it's so much easier to manage

I know not everyone feels that way but it suits me...although once I actually have a baby (  that this happens soon) then I think it will be quite different and I'll certainly be asking for lots of help, support and babysitting!

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Suitcase and Esperanza I'm with you both on the being on your own through the process.  I think for me I had to decide I was happy with going solo before I started, and since then it's felt more and more the right thing for me.  I'm deliberately going on my own for ET tomorrow; I've a friend who wants to come with me but I want to be on my own for very positive reasons.  I'll then toddle off to my acupuncturist for some post transfer balancing (!).  I so hope my embies are doing well.  Thanks Rose, indekiwi, winky and Esperanza for your postitive thoughts.

Winky hope the scan went well today and sunnygirl you're getting on ok with the jabs

xx


----------



## midnightaction

I see things a little differently and am a little bit sad to be doing this all alone. I am getting more and more used to it and it does feel empowering to be able to say I am doing this all on my own and I feel do proud of myself but it doesn't stop me from wishing I had someone there to hold my hand. I started this whole tx journey as part of a couple and always assumed we would end it together as a couple and have our much wanted family. Of course this was not meant to be and my dp is now happily in a new relationship and I am only just coming to terms with the split nearly 3 years later. I had the choice of sitting around and mopping about it for the rest of my life or I had the choice to carry on, on my own and do the one thing I had always wanted to do. All my friends and family tell me I should just wait to fall in love again and start a family with a new partner. I can never see that happening as I am very much still in love with my ex dp and the thought of having a family with anyone other than her is not something I can ever see myself doing.

Anyway what am I trying to say here, I think I am saying that we all have a variety of different reasons why we are going this alone but the one thing we all have in common is that we are brave and strong independant women and I am in awe of all of us and the choices we make   

Well I am not sure where that little out pouring came from, must be the drugs 

Sarah x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, glad that ET went smoothly, hope your embies are snuggling in for the long haul, good luck for your 2ww  

Wizard, hope your embies are doing well, good luck for your ET tomorrow 

Sunny, good luck with your tx  

Sarah  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah -   

As you say, we all ended up here for different reasons and for some it's harder to go through tx alone than it is for others. I've always been fiercely independent anyway and whilst I'd love to be in a relationship I've more or less come to terms with the fact that I seem to scare most men off  

So you could say my independence is both a blessing (in that it makes it easier for me to cope with IVF alone) and a curse (in that it's probably what got me here in the first place)

For a variety of reasons, not least my brother in law's recent diagnosis of heart disease, I am increasingly realising that life is short, and that we owe it to ourselves and our loved ones to make the most of it. I find this incredibly hard to do as I've always been one who finds it easier to reminisce about the past or day dream about the future rather than get on and really enjoy the present, but I'm working on it  

Not that there's really all that much to enjoy about fertility tx, but then again without it I would never have met any of the FF single girlies and that would have been a great shame   

Suitcase
x

PS I am not even on any drugs yet except the pill and I find myself incredibly emotional at the moment - could be AF hormones, or perhaps it's the jet lag....


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* I am exactly the same, I am only on the BCP but my emotions seem to be all over the place. My washing machine door wouldn't open properly earlier and I almost burst into tears.......how sad, especially as I haven't even started the proper drugs yet !! 

I agree with what you said about realising how short life is and doing all of the things that you want to do. My mum was diagnosed with cancer 2 years ago and she is slowly getting worse and it has become extremely important for me to try and let her have this potential grandchild before anything happens to her. I haven't told her about the TX at all, she has no idea because I want it to be a surprise for her (as and when it happens ) 

One side of me wishes my ex dp was there beside me helping me through this and I know things like EC/ET are gonna be a little bit difficult but the other side of me keeps thinking how great it is that I get to make all the decisions about what happens and I don't have to feel responsible for someone else and their feelings, as selfish as that might seem !! 

Anyway I had better shut up because I might have another washing machine door incident and start crying !! 

Love to everyone and thank you all for being such an amazing support system I'd be lost without you 

Sarah xx


----------



## wizard

suitcase and sarah   - the emotional effects of the drugs, combined with the emotional impact of treatment is just immense.  It's so hard to keep a perspective and remain even vaguely balanced; I know the past six weeks I've been as mad as a hatter and rather frightened myself at times!  And now the progesterone is making me so ill-tempered and short I can't be around people as they lose their heads in one bite.....


----------



## midnightaction

*wizard* As mean as this may sounds, it's nice to know I'm not the only one going mad and all of the rest of you ladies are equally as emotional as me 

Sarah xx


----------



## flying solo

hi girls 
i hope you dont mind me butting in .but my head is all over the place ive had all my testing done and will be starting my ivf in may .
i was just wondering if you can give me a real idea of what to expect. im not really happy with my clinic ,they were great to start with but now i feel a like a cash point . i went for counciling last week they new i was coming of a night shift ,but my apt letter had a different time to the one they had so i ended up sat for ages(nearly a hour ),not good when you have just worked 13 hhr shift  .
then the woman says well all your results are back and fine and you have a apt with the consultant.i phoned the day before and they said the results wouldnt be back for at least another week ?.
then to top of a really bad apt she kept calling me by the wrong name .

how easy is it to change clinics ? will it hold things up alot 
im hoping one of you can help me lol
thanks in advance girls 
kellie


----------



## midnightaction

*Kellie* Welcome to the board 

I personally think that as IVF is such a major thing that you have to be 100% confident and happy with your clinic to be able to go on this journey with them, and if we don't then I think the best thing to do is find a clinic that is better suited for us.

We all have different things that we want out of a clinic and it might just be that your clinic was having a bad day (or week !) but it doesn't sound like they are the one for you.

I once had a clinic ask me if I could be pregnant naturally, which really annoyed me because had the nurse in question bothered to take the time to read my massive pile of notes in front of her she would of seen that I was gay with a female partner (who's name was on the paperwork!) and that unless a miracle had happened then I most certainly would not be pregnant naturally.........this of course did not sit well with me and I lost all confidence in them !! 

I have found it extremely easy to move clinics, and I am not sure if you are thinking of staying with a clinic in the UK or going abroad, but I was able to refer myself abroad and get a cycle of IVF within about 6 weeks, they have been extremely helpful and I know I have 100% made the right choice to move to them.

I think what I am saying is if moving clinics feels like the right thing to do then you should do it because even if it does hold things up a little bit, then it is worth it if your going to be in a more comfortable enviroment.

I am sure some of the other ladies here will have some great advice as well, especially some that are using a UK clinic already

Hope you make the right decision

Sarah xxx


----------



## wizard

Kellie welcome and good luck.  I changed clinics because I wasn't happy with mine and it was amazingly easy.  I was very pro-active about it and collected my blood results from my old clinic and hand delivered them to the new clinic, but it shouldn't be too difficult for you (providing the new clininc is on the ball!).  As Sarah says, this is such a big thing, and so very stressful in itself that you don't need the added hassle and worry of a clinic you're not happy with.


----------



## Sima

Hi Kellie

Welcome to the group.  As the others said it is relatively easy to change clinic.  At the end of the day you are a paying customer and most clinics are happy to take your money.  One of the  things you should take into consideration is the waiting list for donor sperm.  Some clinics have a long waiting list and some have none.  You say you are ready to start your IVF in May so this could put back the timing for a while.  

Just make sure you have all of your notes to hand when you go to the new clinic.  This will speed up the process no end.  The new clinic might ask you to go and see their counsellor.

Good luck with your journey.

Sima x


----------



## angelw

Hi everyone, have posted a few times but confess to being more of a lurker!!
I am due to have egg collection tomorrow morning, very nervous and hoping all goes well as i have a large no. of follies and feel rather uncomfortable!!!
I travelled from Ireland and have been in London now for a week so am beginning to feel a little lonely as well. having said that i'm not sorry i am doing this on my own and look forward to what might be.
Angelw


----------



## lulumead

Good Luck with EC Angel, hope all goes well...sending lots of positive    

x


----------



## Elpida

Angel 

Best of luck for tomorrow  

E x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Best of Luck Angel


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Angel


----------



## Roo67

Best of luck angel  - hope it all goes well.

Jovi - wow 99days !! you are doing so well.

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angel, good luck for EC tomorrow  

Kellie, welcome to the group . Hope you manage to find a clinic that you are comfortable with

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi everyone.

Angel, I hope EC went well today.

Kellie, good luck with your clinic selection.  It really is important to feel comfortable with your clinic - this is not an easy process and the clinic should be making it as smooth as they can.

I have now been stimming for 7 days - I had my fourth scan today.  I have only 4 follies - 1 at 11mm, 1 at 12.5mm and two tiddlers.  I'm not sure whether this is really bad or what to expect.  Any advice?

Sunny xx


----------



## angelw

Hi everyone, just a little update! Had my egg collection yesterday and they got 24 eggs!!! For anyone worrying about the procedure i wasn't aware of anything, might as well have been a general anaesthetic. Still waiting to hear if i have any embryos and about ET but so far so good.

Sunnygirl after 7 days of stimming i had 2 follicles at 10mm and lots of others that they didn't even measure because they were so small. I had my dosage increased and they told me that they would expect them to grow about 2mm every 2 days. they might consider upping your dosage of stimms and things really do start coming along in the 2nd week of stimms!! Did you ask the clinic how many follies you need before they will go ahead with egg collection? hope things start to improve soon!


----------



## Sima

Angelw -  24 eggs is an amazing result.  Well done.  Do you know how many have fertilised yet?

Hi Sunny - Not bad result after stimming for 7 days.  Everyone responds differently but it is hard to compare.  Most people stimm for 12 to 14 days and your follies should grow at around 2mm per day so there is time for the tiddlers to catch up.  Did your clinic tell you to increase your medication or have they kept you on the same dose?


----------



## Annaleah

Hope all on this thread are well....not had a chance to read through as I should be doing reports!

Just started DR on Saturday for FET around the end May.  It my first time with buserelin as I've only used the synarel before and I was quite irrate to be woken at 2am with banging head and violent sickness.  Hoping the symptoms ease, I can't do 5-6 wks of this!!

Angel - good result.  Hope they've been busy and you get a good fert rate. 

Sunnygirl - I agree with Sima, everyone responds differently and you have a week or so for the smaller ones to catch up.  Hope all looks ok at your next scan
Annaleah x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angelw well done on EC, great crop of eggs!! Good luck for fertilisation rates  

sunnygirl, sending you lots of positive growing vibes for your follicles 

Annaleah, good luck with the DR . Hope the headaches and sickness ease off 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Angelw, well done on your EC.  Wow, what a result!  I hope they are all fertilising nicely.

Sorry in advance for the me post, I'm having a bit of a trauma today with drug deliveries and I'm not sure there is anything I can do about it.....  I started with the cetrotide injections last night (which stop ovulation).  My order was supposed to arrive this morning and I waited in all morning except for the 20 minutes that I had to pop out - when they arrived!  I then waited another hour and a half for them to return to be told that they had tried to deliver again and no-one was in   .

I then arranged for another prescription to be ready from the clinic and was just about to go down to collect it when the chemist called to say they had arranged for a taxi to bring my drugs over after 6pm.  That was great, so I didn't go down to the clinic to get the other prescription.  I've waited and waited and waited and still nothing.  The clinic's pharmacy has now closed so I can't put my contingency plan into action and it's too late to call anyone to see where the delivery is.

So I've had a few tears in frustration and am panicking about what the delay in taking cetrotide will be.  

Help!

Sunny xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Do you need them tonight? I don;t know which clinic you are at, but maybe your clinic could fax a presctiption to an oncall late opening pharmacy- Bliss in Marble Arch are open till midnight, and Boots in Whetstone are open till 2300 (both cater for IVF pts and I have used them when I have needed synarel that day, Ali in Shadwell keeps IVF drugs in stock) there is another late opening chemist in Golders Green - ring you oncall chemist and ask what to do

Angel well done for 24 eggs wow
Hope tomorrow brings good luck


----------



## sunnygirl1

Thanks JJ1, thats a life saver.  I'm trying to organise a prescription now.

Sunny xx


----------



## angelw

Just another update for me, very disappointed!! Clinic eventually contacted me to say the out of those 24 eggs only 5 embryos have been created. The others all fertilised abnormally or were not mature enough. I hope 5 is still ok and i know it only takes 1, but hoping that they do well. Clinic said they won't check on them tomorrow so i'll know what grade they are prior to transfer on saturday morning.


----------



## Damelottie

Try not to panic angelw


----------



## lulumead

here's a stupid question, my AF has just kicked now (11pm)...does today still count as 1st day? its very light so wonder if I should just count tomorrow as day 1 and start injections on saturday any thoughts

I'll call the clinic tomorrow anyway but just wondered.

xx

PS Angelw - hope the 5 develop well and you have a good couple for ET on saturday,


----------



## Damelottie

Both my clinics would have counted tomorrow as Day 1 too xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

great, thanks.  I'm sure everyone on here knows enough to start our own FF clinic, perhaps link it up with the tea room?  and Winky can do some special lady gardening too!  

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

angelw,   that your 5 embies continue to develop into top quality ones . Good luck for ET on Saturday 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Angel       for you precious embies honey x x x

Lulu - yayyyy - all the best honey for the off x x 

     winky doing lady gardens eh??  So instead of a brazilian or hollywood - we'll all have a winky!!!        Mmmm not sure my salon does those    

Annaleah - great to hear your news honey and all the best for may     

Sunny     

Take care mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coco what are they doing with you? I think I am trying to do the same! They told me to have a scan me on cd9-12 no drugs or anything not vits etc and then if lining is uniformed then they will defrost the eggs and fertilise them and I will fly over
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - wishing you all the best honey         that your lining plays ball       
Coco - sounds like they're following your natural cycle - will you be on estrogen and prgesterone after ET??     
Take care mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

i don't count on anything as last month my lining was patchy and 3mm so not good enough!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I used digital CB stick before but I seem to ovulate later like cd 17/18


----------



## Roo67

Digital all the way for me - takes away all the uncertainty, is it a line, is it dark enough etc.


----------



## wizard

Definitely digital Coco.  And the smiley face always make me smile too!  Agree with Roo about taking away the uncertainty.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sunny did you get your meds sorted?

Best of luck
L x


----------



## sunnygirl1

JJ - yes thanks, all sorted.  The clinic opened their pharmacy for me   .  I don't seem to be able to cope with simple stresses at the moment.  These drugs are making me   !!

Thanks for the advice xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sunny- Don't worry going  is part of the course of this TTC.

L x


----------



## wizard

Lou that's very good advice.  Buying the cheap internet ones is exactly what I do (did?), testing at least twice a day and then when the line was darker I'd use CB digital to be absolutely sure.  The internet ones were never wrong with me but I do know some people find that they are 'harder to read'.

Good luck Coco x


----------



## lulumead

eek...am an hour away from 1st injection (decided to do them quite late so can do at similar time each night and know that I'll be home)...managing to stay calm but not sure when I actually do it if I will be!  

will post after the event....unless I've fainted on the kitchen floor!
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu honey- all the best - you will be fine honest.... 
I still bounce the needle several times off tummy before I actually take the plunge!!!

mini x x


----------



## lulumead

I went straight in!  was fine. Didn't have any alcohol swabs so improvised with some TCP in water...all antiseptic, so I assume ok, just paranoid about side effects. Have my friend on stand by in case anything weird happens!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lulu in fact you don't need to swab the skin with alcohol swabs first it is often habit, many nurses don't before injections now there are different schools of thought about cleaning the skin with alcohol away.

Best of luck


----------



## lulumead

thanks JJ - I don't think i'll bother next time, one less thing to have to do!
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Well done Lulu - you're on the way now


----------



## Elpida

Well done Lulu, I know how nervous I was and felt so proud after injecting for the first time - way to go!

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayyyyy lulu -      

Have asked friend who's a Dr if she fancies coming over to do my clexane injections - HATE them..


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Glad it went well Lulu, I did my first Puregon last night too, although I'm so used to it now I barely even thought about it - am away this weekend with my sister and sharing a room - I just popped into the bathroom, stuck it in, and was back in front of the TV in 2 minutes!

Mini - I know what you mean re clexane, they do tend to sting a bit. And I find they get worse the more you do for some reason - worth it in the end though   Hope you're surviving the 2 week wait OK  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Yay   well done Lulu - the first few are always the worst.

When I  had clexane following surgery I asked the district nurse to do it for me  little did I know a year later I would be jabbing myself every day !!, I have no worries about injecting other people but myself ............ thats a different matter, so used to it now though.

Fragmin stung slightly less if you warmed it up under arm for a couple of mins, i'm sure clexane will be the same.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cheers suity - have had them before for previous PE - soooo hoping get a BFP - but will mean 9 months of clexane and for 6 weeks after the birth!! joy!!        

Mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - just feel happy you are not on gestone injections - intramuscular ones which leave you with very sore and lumpy buttocks   
Those are the ones I still struggle with even after 3 cycles....

Have everything crossed for you for test day - this is going to be the one for you I'm sure   

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

thanks ladies...doesn't seem to be any weirdness so far.

whats clexane?  that sounds like a horrible injection - whats that for? bit hard to inject your own bum surely!!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - it's not pleasant but it's do-able. I stand infront of a full length mirror to get the gestone in the right spot  

Hopefully you won't ever need either clexane or gestone though  

Suitcase
x


----------



## flying solo

well ive decided ,im going to stick with my clinic as i have been matche with a recipent as im sharing .this woman has prob waited for years to get a donnor so i cant offer hope then snatch it away again .however if things dont improve i will be going elsewhere for my second cycle (fingers crossed i wont need one ) i cant believe i start next month it has gone so fast ,im starting to get very nervous  whats the likly hood of getting a bfp on the first go ?
thanks for the advice on the clinic at least i know i can change now 
kellie


----------



## lulumead

stupid question but you lot know everything! I seem to have a bit of a headache not sure if from the gonal F but could be...normally I nip a headache in the bud with a nurofen (have to the ones that melt in your mouth due to being a wuss about swallowing tablets)...is it ok to have nurofen?  I remember reading something about ibuprofen and ovulation so wondered if is ok.  Sorry for naive question...feel a little dodgy tonight wanted to go to yoga but don't have the energy.

Thanks xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu -not sure about the neurofen- maybe ask Maz the pharmacist as well?

Paracetamol is ok


----------



## lulumead

good idea! thanks
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, best to have paracetamol. Nurofen/ibuprofen is not recommended in pregnancy/2WW and I have always thought best not to take when stimming either...

Hope the headache clears

Oops, just realised the time, must go and do injections!

Suitcase
x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Just a brief update from me.  I seem to have mastered stabbing myself in the leg, I never thought that I would!

I only have 4 follicles - 2 larger ones and 2 smaller ones which now have 36 hours to   grow rapidly to join the biggies as EC is on Thursday.  I have my ovitrelle injection at midnight tonight - why so late...... ??  Then I am    that quality over quantity works for me.....

Does anyone know the stats on the likelihood of there being an egg in each follie?  I am worried that after all this effort I'll end up with only 2 follies with no guarantees.  That said, I have been feeling really positive this week, which may have something to do with the sunshine!  

I am out of work at the moment (not through choice).  I really admire everyone holding down a job and going through this process.  I never seem to have been away from the clinic or acupuncture, so I don't know how I would manage with a fulltime job too.

I hope everyone is well and enjoying the glorious weather

Sunny xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sunny           that your follies continue to grow.
Take care mini x


----------



## wizard

Sunnygirl as Rose says the last few days are so stressful as you just don't know what the outcome will be.  My embryologist IVF was like a steeple chase!  However you onlt meed one embie to make a baby, and not always a good one at that and there is no reason at the moment to think you won't get to that point.  When I was stressing madly about the same thing I kept telling myself that the worrying really won't make a difference to the outcome and that working myself up wouldn't aid me or my potential embies in anyway whatsoever.  This is not to say my thinking always worked and I still worried at times but then I learned to try and let go a bit too.  I had 6 mature eggs, 3 fertilsed and 2 good embies and it didn't work - Rose's situation wasn't as good as that and she got a BFP so the moral of the story is this whole thing boils done to luck and chance and I hope you get both.  And your injection is timed 36 hours exactly (usually anyway) before egg collection so that might be why it's so late.

Wizard x


----------



## Mancy

Hi there everyone

I'm very new to all this - just turned 40, single and back from my first consultation appt.  My head is spinning ...!  

I had hoped to have DIUI treatment which was initially discussed at appt.  Was told the stats for my age group would be 5-10% (of which I was aware), but mentioned thought those stats related to people with known fertility problems.  To be told that being 40 was a known fertility problem ...!!      

Anyway, am now being forced to think about IVF, which I hadn't considered as a first option, so am up in the air again.  See, I haven't even decided on tx and I'm giddy!

I know the LWC are offering 3 IVF cycles at £5450, but can anyone throw any light on what will need to be added on?  Obviously consultations, donor sperm and drugs.  Anything else I've missed?  Tests, etc?  I'm just trying to get a ballpark £ in my head.  Too late to call them tonight, but will tomorrow.  Anyone being treated there currently?

Hope to 'get to know you' all as we travel this road together.

Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Mancy and welcome to the madness...
Congrats for taking the plunge!! Have you had your inital blood tests done?  AMH or FSH/LH?  These will determine which is the best option for you. TBH when I started down this route at 37, thought IUI would be the way to go but turns out had v poor ovarian reserve and have ended up jumping straight to DE IVF - at reprofit in Czech... Really good clinic... there's a few of us who have been - we're on the singles abroadies thread.
Ref the LWC deal with IVF - as far as I understood there was an age limit....(38 springs to mind)... I'm sure someone will be along soon to correct me..
As for IUI vs IVF - my thinking was that at least with IVF the sperm gets to say hello to the egg... but it is a personal choice... Good luck and welcome.
Take care mini x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cheers Rose - that's changed - know when I enquired the age limit was 38... glad they've upped it!!! 
Take care mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Mancy and welcome,

Rose has covered it really well....
I've been keeping a spreadsheet (possibly a little bit over anal here!) of costs and a quick glance at that would suggest that each cycle you need to allow at least £1000 for all the drugs from beginning to test day. This can vary depending on your dosage, which drugs you are on etc, and mine have definitely been closer to the higher end as am on higher dose of the stimms and also on gestone post transfer rather than standard cyclogest. 

As Rose says, if you shop around you can save money, but this does mean you need to be prepared to call round various chemists and get quotations. And if you can't collect the drugs, then some need refridgerating so you need to add in costs for special refrig delivery. So whilst costs can be saved, it takes a bit of organising. On my UK cycles (now having tx abroad in Czech Rep along with quite a few others) I ended up getting the drugs from LWC simply because it was easier to just do that rather than take the time to shop around and sort out collection/delivery. I live and work a 4 hr round trip from London and my job is quite demanding, so I was trying to minimise the time I spent on IVF related matters. I find it easier going abroad because it's a week off (have to take holiday mind you) but at least I'm not faffing around organising stuff all the time....

Most of the initial tests you should be able to get GP to do on NHS (does depend on your GP but no reason why you can't say you've been trying to get pregnant for a while and would like some basic tests done...you don't have to explictly say you are single)
Also the chlamydia and HIV can be done free at local GUM clinic. Otherwise around £75-100 for all the necessary tests at LWC I think

The other things I have spent money on - which are optional rather than necessary - are vitamins and acupuncture. 

Wishing you lots of luck  
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Mancy,

Welcome.  I did a bit of a spreadsheet too and worked out that each round at LWC would be between £4500 and £5500 depending on drugs etc...but with the 3 deal package meant about £4k per go if had to do three goes..not sure if that helps.

I had my 1st scan today - day 5...think all is ok...lining good as has triple layer and is about 6mm...then about 4 good size follies on oneside and 8 on the other but most are titchy so not sure they will do much.  The side with 4 has the dominant one. Another scan on friday when I think it will make more sense and I'll know what I might be looking for...clinic aim for 2 - 7 eggs so hopefully I'll get two.  Start cetrotide in the morning to stop early ovulation, looks a bit scarier than the gonal F pen!

Hope everyone else ok.
Xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sunny, good luck for EC tomorrow 

Lulu, sending your follies lots of positive growing vibes  , good luck for your scan on friday.

Mancy, good luck with your journey 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mancy

Thanks so much to you all for your replies - it's really helped.

Consultant is going to write to my GP and said I should be able to have all 'necessary' tests on the NHS, which I'm pleased about, as long as there isn't a huge time delay.  

I got a couple of negative results from the Babystart Biocheck pee sticks,    but appreciate they are not proof of fertility.  Just felt I had to do something whilst I was waiting for my first consultation to come around!  

I'm err-ing towards DIUI again (only the 204th time I've changed my mind tonight!) depending on the lap and dye results, obviously.  I just feel I have to give my body a chance before diving straight into IVF.  (Am I mad at 40?!)

Maybe I'm in cloud cuckoo land, (certainly felt like it today, lol!), but just think I would be happier trying naturally in the first instance.  

Thanks again for your replies and spreadsheet totals(!) and best wishes to everyone.    

Mx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Mancy

Just wanted to post quick reply ... I was 40 starting tx and I understand how you feel about the IUI V IVF.  I had 3 IUIs, one natural, one with Clomid then one with Puregon as I needed to feel a progression of intervention.  I then decided that I had explored that enough and for me, IUI was not precise enough; there was too much left to chance.  I moved onto IVF which I initially hadnt considered i would need and my age was a major spur for me...

I wish you lots of luck moving forward and making the decisions that will be right for you.

Maya


----------



## lulumead

Hi Sunny - Hope EC went well today.  

Think all the other IVF girls are on the abroadies now!

Mancy - hope you can get going soon.

Hoping scan shows some good follies tomorrow - so weird to think things are going on inside that you can't see!!! Am crossing my fingers a lot now that the drugs are working.

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow lulu  
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

lulu honey all the best for tomorrow      
mini x x


----------



## Roo67

all the best for scan

r x


----------



## lulumead

thanks all...realised I didn't ask much about what was going on on Wednesday, ignorance is kind of nice - figure can't change it so maybe good not to know too much  

having very saucy dreams at the moment which I put down to the hormones     kind of fun!!

xx


----------



## lulumead

So far so good.  Lining thickening well, and about 10 follies that are good size so nurse said all was looking "very good".  Final scan monday and am now heading for egg collection on Wednesday. Hope there's some eggs in there!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - looks like we're on exactly the same timing - good luck for next scan and EC 
Have a good Fri eve everyone!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

lulu you're doing so well and on the min stim ivf too!!      
mini x


----------



## lulumead

Thanks Mini...trying not to count my chickens before they're hatched etc...feel like each stage of the process is a milestone and another tick off the list. But it has been very easy so far, but haven't got to the bit that matters yet - what if they're all empty . How you bearing up?

Suity: when you off to Brno?  nice to be sharing a timeframe with you    good luck...so hoping this time works, your luck has to be ready to change...job is just number 1, then baby number 2, then tall dark and handsome stranger number 3 - or winning the lottery!

Quick question...do they count egg collection as day 1 or day 0...so if I had a day 2 transfer would that be Thursday or Friday if EC on wednesday  My clinic believe in getting them back inside ASAP, but I'm a bit confused after all the talk of blasts which seem to have better results (although Rose proves otherwise!).  Anyway am working on Friday or Saturday transfer.

xx


----------



## lulumead

Thanks Claire.

Think headaches are gonal f...i had one until about day 4 but has eased up since then.  I asked my nurse about taking ibuprofen and she said it was ok....just not aspirin, but paracetemol is probably safest.  Hope headache eases.  I found drinking 3 litres of water helped...and after the really bad day of headache it then went so fingers crossed after today it will ease off.  I just went to sleep after half a panadol crushed up in a smoothie...I am a total wuss with swallowing pills.  Wish you could inject headache remedy I'd be totally cool with that.  When's your 1st scan?

xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Claire, I have been taking protein shakes - I used Solgars Whey to go.  It tastes awful!!  I only had 4 follies though so can't comment on whether it made a difference.

Lulu, well done on your follies.  Thats a good crop!  I hope they are growing nicely.


Thanks for all of your good wishes.  My egg collection went well yesterday.  I'm a bit bruised today, especially my bladder, ouch....  Is it normal to still have ovary pain and a little bit of spotting a day later?  They collected 3 eggs.  One was abnormal and the other two have both fertilised.  ET tomorrow......

Sunny xx


----------



## Elpida

Sunny - great news that two have fertilised, good luck from transfer tomorrow - rest well

Claire - water, water and more water. And paracetamol - hope the headache eases soon

E x


----------



## lulumead

I am a total baby when it comes to tablets I know  

Sunny: great news on the two, good luck with ET. Hope you feel less bruised tomorrow and can have a relaxing weekend settling them in.
xx


----------



## wizard

Good luck with ET tomorrow sunny.  The ovary pain is very normal.

lulu fab news on the follies, I hope the head eases (same to you cem) and it will all be worth it. Those headaches drove me crazy.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck for tomorrow


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sunny, hope the ET went well today,   for a positive outcome in 2 weeks time!

Coco - EC Weds hopefully....scan on Monday, fly to Brno Tues morning (well to Prague and then train...) and hoping all will be OK for collection Weds....otherwise timings will be all out and will run into problems with return flights, hotel and work....

Claire - I'm not on protein shakes but I have put myself on high protein diet - omelette with ham for breakfast, ham or fish or chicken sandwich or salad for lunch, stir fried chicken for tea. Plus large glass of milk in the evening. Not sure if it will make any difference but actually I feel better on it - too many carbs always make me feel sluggish - I just can't usually resist them. But this is def better for me  

Suitcase
x


----------



## sunnygirl1

I think all of your positive vibes helped my little embies - both of them grade 1 and 4 cells.  I'm not really sure what all that means, but it sounded good! 

Wow, does that mean that I'm now PUPO..... 


 Lulu and Suitcase, good luck for EC on Wednesday and Coco good luck for ET next week

Sunny xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Sunny...you're now on the 2WW board...its busy on there, we might be heading for a record!

Coco: been really easy on the mild IVF so far but haven't got to the bit where they see if there is anything in the follies, and all the bits that happy after that but been v happy with the process so far. 

Yikes...I didn't realise protein was supposed to be good, I haven't been focusing much at all on what I'm eating, but I'll try and scoff some chicken in the next few days, might help!

Good luck with ET coco, and EC Suity....there should be another 3 of us on the 2WW board by the end of the week...eek. 

xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps.....
it so exciting there are so many of us having treatment at the moment !! ....Just think how many xmas/new year babies there will be !!!! 

Sunny....welcome to the madness of the 2ww!
Suity, Lulu, CEM, Coco.....not far behind!!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

coco: how frustrating, sounds like a scan might be a good idea they should be able to tell you if ovulation is imminent or has just occurred??  Good luck.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coco I hope that you get a scan and ovulation sorted.  

I am having another scan to see how lining is going if not I don't think that I will waste anymore time 'standing still' and will push to do a fresh cycle to thicken lining and have DE put back.

L x


----------



## lulumead

oooh lovely...we can share the 2WW.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh Coco really hope that this works- is this a totally natural FET? How do you get a lining of 13mm with no drugs!!!

L x


----------



## Elpida

That's great news Coco!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco 13mm is good honey!!     for your fet 

Lulu claire how are you doing     


Sunny     for your 2ww 
Wishing you all, all the luck in the world
Mini x x x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Mini

I'm doing good...only the HCG trigger to do tonight and then egg collection on Wednesday. All looks good but until they have found some eggs and they have done their stuff I won't really believe it!!

Hope you're doing ok.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Coco..hope all goes well with the transfer, so nice to be doing natural FET with none of the horrid drugs!

JJ - also good news on your lining, hope you can get some answers and get things moving soon

Lulu - I've slipped back a day so EC on Thurs - good luck for yours  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, great news 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

thanks Suity.  Good luck for thursday    see you on the 2WW.

Coco; I had last scan this morning, they didn't say exactly how many follies but I think there are around 10 but who knows how many eggs that will mean.  Lining good apparently.  Have to trigger at 11pm tonight...have to do two powder with one water which makes me think that might be quite a dose so not sure why that would be. I'm so rubbish I always forget to ask  
Only worried now about being sedated as have never had that before.
Plus my flat-mate has been sick all day and am really hoping not a bug that I'll pick up...would be the worse timing, but am sure it will all be fine.
Your natural FET sounds very painless, good to hear no drugs. We might be having embies put back at similar times, mine are likely to be friday or saturday.

hugs to everyone else
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - wishing you well for EC tomorrow...will be a day behind you  

Coco - hope all goes well with the FET too

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Lulu......good luck for ET 2moro......I quite like the sedation bit.....I always say "oooo I'm going....."  as it takes effect and then I probably snore and talk and stuff! 

Coco.....good luck for FET...do you know when yet? 

Suity....not long for you either....

...WInky


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, Coco, good luck ladies!!   

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco good luck ..... not sure if it's tomorrow or Thursday   

Lulu hope all goes smoothly tomorrow ..... I'm with Winky sedation is nice ... I do wonder what I chatter about though  

Take care
Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Lulu


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu good luck tomorrow - Take care       
Coco when's ET?  Take care and all the best       

Take care mini x x


----------



## wizard

Best of luck lulu and hoping it all goes smoothly and you get a good crop.  I'm with the I heart anaesthetics too crowd - but jovi, you mean we can talk when we're so sedated?  Oh blimey, that worries me!  

Coco I hope you're lining is looking all lush and lovely for those frosties when they make the move to their natural home 

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu just wanted to send you some positive vibes for tomrrow!!

Coco- best of luck with ET Wed/Thurs
[fly]         [/fly]
L x


----------



## Elpida

Lulu - all the best for EC 

Coco - hope all goes well for you

Thinking of you both

E x


----------



## lulumead

thanks for the positive vibes...got 7 eggs, and the danish sperm has defrosted well so able to just do IVF not ICSI.  So only have to wait now for that call tomorrow and see if any have fertilised  

At least one more stage crossed off the list.  I have a nice natural progesterone pessary which I have to take 3 times a day, 1 morning, 2 night...so really looking forward to starting that this evening  

going for a snooze now, feel a bit tired after all the excitement.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

lulu that is brilliant!!! Yayyyy  - here's hoping there'slots of partying in that petri dish tonight honey.
Rest up and take care
       
Mini x x x


----------



## kylecat

Well done Lulu - thats such great news!  

Coco - good luck for tommorrow - will be thinking of you  

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wow Lulu - so much for natural/mild IVF - 7 eggs! Well done, hope all goes well overnight

Good luck to Coco for tomorrow

And good luck to me too! EC at 9am, bit worried that there won't be much there - sort of irrational but easy to get to that point the night before. Large bar of chocolate might just help  

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

good luck suity, I'm sure you will be fine. Chocolate will definitely help. Its medicinal.  

Coco - hope all goes smoothly tomorrow.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, thats great news . Hope that the danish wrigglies are getting down and dirty with your eggs this evening 

Coco, good luck for ET tomorrow  

Suity, good luck for EC tomorrow 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

wish it was me getting down and dirty with a dane!
x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Coco and Suity, good luck for tomorrow    .  Suity, I reckon the chocolate is a must xx

Well done on your eggs Lulu.  I hope they are fertilising nicely   

Sunny xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - where do you get the energy from? Night before/after EC the last thing I can imagine wanting to do is get down and dirty with anyone....


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

lulumead said:


> wish it was me getting down and dirty with a dane!
> x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Lulu, you have truly made me "laugh out loud"  .  It would be so much more fun, wouldn't it.  As Suity said, this is "mild" IVF?!!!!! 7 eggs is a fantastic result, fingers crossed for 7 beautiful embies, am so pleased for you.

    Jovigirl, have just noticed how well you are doing with the non-smoking, do you feel better in yourself, for stopping?

    Wizard, yes some people talk the most amazing weird stuff when they are recovering and some wail and cry or sing, this is part of what has always worried me about having IVF abroad.  Still at least abroad, they wouldn't know what you were on about  so perhaps it's better!

      anyway off for some more choccy brazils, love Rosi.


----------



## RedRose

Oh and meant to say, Coco best of luck and hi to Kylecat and bump, good luck again , love Rosi.


----------



## Sima

Lulu - well done you.  7 eggs on mild IVF is a great result.

Suity - best of luck for EC tomorrow.


----------



## winky77

Lulu....congrats on a magic 7!!!  Got everything crossed for a good fertilisation rate!! 

Coco......good luck for FET today!! ....  

lol to everyone else....

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

think the hormones are making me frisky!

The magnificent seven are down to triplets   . Transfer probably saturday...will call me tomorrow and let me know how they are progressing.

Am repeating the mantra...it only takes one....

xx


----------



## wizard

lulu, 3 is another magic number.  Well done and I hope the triplets continue to divide and prosper!

Coco hope all has gone well with FET, and suitcase I hope EC has gone smoothly and that you're pleasantly surprised by your basket of eggs
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

3 is def a magic number honey - 3 5 and 7 are all good numbers!!!  And it only takes one...
You take care sending   to your embies..
Mini x x


----------



## lulumead

no - can only have 2 put back! if they come up to scratch...can freeze the other one if its good enough, but I'm now just working on their being one or two good enough to go back...its kind of what my clinic aims for.
x


----------



## Elpida

Lulu - Great news!

Suity and Coco - thinking of you both 

E x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, thats great news. Hope that the triplets continue to stay strong 

Coco, hope that your FET has gone well today 

Hope everyone else is ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Keeping everything crossed for you Lulu xxx


----------



## Elpida

I had my follow up consultation this afternoon, didn't go well  

He basically suggested donor eggs straight off. He was lovely about it but I really wasn't expecting to hear that. I knew I hadn't responded well and that the eggs were a bit crap and the embryo's not great - but to suggest that straight off!?! My immediate response was to say that I wanted another go with my own eggs and he's happy for me to try the short protocol so that's the plan. 

I'm gutted though, obviously I know that donor eggs/embryo's are an option because of all the different treatment routes people on here take and I've thought about how far I'd take my own treatment, what legnths I'd go to, and I've discovered that despite starting this at 34 my body is not up to scratch (shouldn't be a massive suprise, nothing works as it should - my thumbs and thyroid being a perfect example   ) but .... I really am floored by it, to hear that now? I suppose it shows that they're not just after my money, as they could keep going for quite awhile.

He asked if there was a family member or friend who would donate, and there's only really my sister, but I couldn't ask that of her, I wouldn't know how. But he also said that she should think of getting her AMH tested (I have already mentioned it to her - she's 30). Anyway, I walked out and burst into tears - couldn't even make it to the car. I came home and cried and shouted but am trying not to go down the whole 'my body's crap' route and feeling sorry for myself, I still got two embryo's last time and there's still a chance and some time and still some cash in the Bump Fund.

My sister called to see how I was and I explained about the short protocol and just glossed over the rest - made some flippant comment about needing donor eggs and she said 'you can always have mine'. I said she shouldn't joke as it might come to that and I would love nothing more than to have hers and it developed into quite a serious conversation which has left me feeling positive. Some of you may remember that she wasn't initially that supportive, but she's been fantastic. And I truly would be honored to have her eggs.

I'm going to concentrate on the next cycle with my own eggs, but so long as there are other options (I know there are plenty of other options, but I needed to have something positive quickly if that makes sense?)

Unless I get a natural cycle straight away (hasn't happened yet) I doubt I"ll be able to go again till the end of July because of various commitments which is frustrating (I want to start now, I'm so impatient) but maybe a good thing.

So - any tips on improving these withered eggs of mine (best friend put some of the new No7 Perfect & Protect Intense through my door today - do you think there's a way of getting it into my ovaries?   )

Sorry for the me post.

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - so sorry to read things didn't go exactly to plan.... has your consultant said anything about taking DHEA??  It's been tested in the States with positive outcomes and tested in a Welsh clinic too... I have heard the Royal Jelly is good too...
I was on DHEA for about 10 months - unfortunately with my amh being 0.0 there wasn't much hope... but others have had a lot of success - you need to take it for a min of 4 months to be successful though... Takes that long to build up in body... Might be worth asking your consultant his views on it... If it gives you the chance with your own eggs - go for it!!!
Reprofit do the minimum stimulation program - pretty much the same as lulu has just done for those with poor response.  It's less invasive as less injections - clomid then low level gonal f.  They aim to get 1-2 eggs from a cycle.  
I think its brilliant that your sister will donate - how kind of her, my cousin offered, but she's above the age bracket - shame as would've been nice to have the family connection...
All the best honey - thinking of you      
Mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E- so sorry that you hd a disappointing consultation.  DHEA is something worth exploring, did you do all the things when you were stimming to improve egg quality (I didn't even know about them for 2 cycles) of packing in protein 60-80 gms a day when stimming, drinkning a pint of milk and 2-3 litres of water, increasing selenium with nuts, pineapple juice (fresh or pressed not from concentrate and not the fruit itself) etc.  Vitamins- look at something like Zita West's formula and make your own concoption up if you don't want to have hers.

DE does take some adjusting to, it is fantastic that your sister is up for even thinking about donating, maybe get her involved could she come to the clinic with you? 


L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

E - I'm so sorry you had such a difficult follow up consultation.    

It does seem to vary so much depending on where you go, with some places urging women to move to DE really quickly, others more hesitant. LWC were very reluctant to let me even go on egg donor list despite 3 failed attempts, a miscarriage, and being 39 with immune issues. Seems to be no rhyme or reason to it....

As Mini says, DHEA has been mentioned as something which could help, worth looking into. Also Royal Jelly which you can get hold of easily and start straight away. Other than that I have unfortunately not heard of anything to improve egg quality, although some people swear by diet, acupuncture and herbal remedies (ie Chinese/holistic remedies) can help so worth looking into this whilst you are waiting for your next cycle too - if you do a search on here there are prob some threads on all of these....

Just brilliant news that your sister would consider being your donor as a back up plan too though. What a wonderful offer to make  

Look after yourself for the next few days, you've had a bit of a shock and you need to take some time to think it all through. Sounds like you already have the beginnings of a good plan though. Good luck, am thinking of you,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Rose, glad to read that your scan showed everything is well!  Makes everything seem so much more real doesn't it?!   

Esperanza, am a bit thunderstruck to read your news.   Have you had your AMH tested to see what your reserves are like?  I guess I'm just wondering whether the clinic you use is trying to protect its statistics....cynical me.  It is truly wonderful that your sister would consider egg donation, but I guess in your position I would be tempted to have another go with my own eggs.  I've always used short protocol, and after what I've read on here about long protocol, wouldn't be tempted to switch!  Hopefully, you will have a better response with a different approach.  As for "not great" embryos, I'd simply refer you to some of Rose's posts and suggest you look at that lovely photo she has with the results of her pregnancy test....think you might have just struck a speed hump in the road rather than a full on stop sign / red light - at least I really hope so E.    

I have also had a couple of people offer me their eggs recently - one over 40 and the other in her early 30s (but living several thousand miles away in a country with similar anonymity laws to the UK and therefore a waiting list for sperm donors, and she is unable to travel here for treatment where I have two ampoules of the sticky stuff left over).  There are truly generous and compassionate women in this world and I'm so honoured to count some of them as my friends.    However, I'm toying with maybe a foolish idea of having another go at OEIVF before heading overseas for donor FET.  As mentioned, I still have donor sperm from the individual that helped me to make my son, but there is little likelihood of another altruistic egg donor coming over the horizon soon, and although the ovarian reserve can only diminish with age, FSH fluctuates month by month so maybe I can work on the latter and maybe get two or three eggs to work with.  If I could export the sperm to Spain / Cyprus / Czech I'd just not bother, FET being so much kinder on the body than full on IVF.  Truth be told, I'm not that attached to my own personal sperm bank   but I just hate the idea of being prevented from using it because of the red tape surrounding getting it out of the country and even from giving it to another woman in this country who could make good use of it because of the 10 family rule - and it's not cheap to store either.  I'm having some counselling next Wednesday and hope to talk through some of this stuff then.  Just wish there were plenty of altruistic egg donors in this country so that I could start ASAP.  All the waiting does my head in. 

Whoops, Claire, our posts have crossed, but just wanted to wish you a very successful and smooth trip out to Czech - hope you come back with a very precious cargo!   

Suitcase, same applies - and 14 eggs - well, I wish I could even produce that second digit on the egg front - congratulations, and I really hope your get your own clan of red haired embies on board and in the freezer for siblings.    

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hi E big     What a stressful consultation you've had...and unexpected.  I'd echo what the other girls have said.  My gut feeling is that it is too early to be giving up on your own eggs. There's definately avenues to explore before you get to that point.  I'd definately advocating getting your AMH tested so you have a clear idea of ovarian reserve which may help you make an informed decision.  Your sister's support sounds invaluable, and if it goes as far as donating eggs how amazing is that! 

lol

Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

A-M Apparantly CRM in London have egg donors and there is a thread on them http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181773.150, then you could use your sperm here too?

I also had an offer from my friend of eggs but she was 37. There are some lovely people in the world.
I have just paid my sperm storage fee at the Bridge, I have 32 vials there, and then some more at ARGC and in Spain.
One clinic suggested that I consolodate it to one clinic and then just have to pay one storage fees, but going through my mind was one freezer only has to be unplugged and it all goes!!

Suity really hope that you 14 eggs are doing well

E would you not go for a scond opinion

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Thanks JJ1, I'm off to read up on all things CRM...who needs sleep?!

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

Hi E, 

what a stressful day you've had. Big     .  I'm sure its worth another go with your own eggs....you did get embryos put back  - so you just never know.  Maybe good to have more conversations with your sister too, so you can get your head around that, although of course you won't be needing it.    

xx


----------



## Elpida

Thank you all for your lovely replies. 

My AMH was 14 something, so only just on the low side, I think it's more that the quality of the eggs that I did produce on the highest dose of menapur was so poor - the overall picture isn't good.

Inde - hadn't thought of their stats - that makes me feel better lol!

I did pretty much everything diet wise that I could for egg quality - apart from the pineapple juice - can't stand the stuff! I will look into Royal Jelly and have already decided to give acupuncture a go (does anyone have the name/no of the guy in Solihull that's supposed to be good, I know Chowy has used him).

I've read bits and pieces about DHEA and it scares me a little although I'm not sure why. I don't think I'll go that route now, but will investigate further so that I can make a more informed decision after the next round if I need to.

I had a long chat with my best friend last night (who has also offered her eggs!) and feel quite positive because by following the short protocol this time there's plenty of scope for things to be different so I don't need to consider a second opinion at this stage if that makes sense? Having said all that I've been in tears all morning (not helped by watching Brothers & Sisters) I just have to readjust and grieve a bit in order to find a positive state of mind for the next round.

Thanks again - lots of   to you all

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey - your AMH is only just in what the professionals class as low... Mine's 0.0 and am still ovulating - plus repro were more than happy with me having a go on the min stim program.  They do say the SPis the best though for those with a lower reserve... Have everything crossed honey and reckon its def worth another go with your own eggs.    

Must admit - once I'd realise there was no hope with my eggs - so many offered me theirs... was so humbling and amazed at their response and support.  x x


----------



## lulumead

hi all

Well, the triplets are still developing but no at great grades...one is only one cell although apparently making signs of dividing, and the other two are grade 3, one at 4 cells and one at 3 cells.  I pushed them to see if this was ok, and they said they were average  

So definitely not feeling as positive as I was.
xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks coco - have you had yours popped back  

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - sorry to hear not as good as hoped. But remember Rose - grade 2 and 3 and look what the result was  

Coco - hope yours are safely back in now

E - tears and grieving only natural hun, but it's not over yet. You still have options. Take some time to work through them, maybe get a second opinion, and then decide what next. We're all here to support you  

Posted on Abroadies, I have 8 fertilised this morning (of the 14, only 10 mature enough to ICSI, so 8 out of 10 is OK) - now the wait to see how they develop - this is always the tricky bit for me, I seem to produce lots but they don't divide/grow well
Have to call again 1pm tomorrow so we'll see.....fingers crossed

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, sorry that you had a disappointing follow up consultation yesterday  . How lovely of your sister and you best friend to offer their eggs for you to use, but I agree with the others that it is a little too early to be giving up on your own eggs   

Lulu, sorry that your embies aren't developing as hoped, but don't give up on them   

Suity, good news on the fertilisation rate 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu honey ..... we get so hung up on 'grades' and 'cells' - if we were tx au naturel we wouldn't have a clue what grade our little embies were...             honey - wish you all the best for et.  Please try not to worry - easiersaid than done I know.  Thinking of you  x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lulu  hun when will ET be?

Coco best of luck for you as well

L x


----------



## lulumead

thanks all...I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything and I keep thinking of Rose! just worried that it means my eggs are bad quality so if this doesn't work then I might be looking at future probs...but need to just wait and see I suppose!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu don't give up on your embryos yet!! 
L x


----------



## lulumead

I feel bad, they perked up a bit! So am now PUPO with a 9 cell grade 2/3 and a 7 cell grade 2 on board.  ET was very easy and the clinic said to bring a CD to listen to so I made a special playlist!  So all-in-all very relaxing apart from really needing to pee  

thanks for all your support helping me get this far.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

yayy lulu - enjoy thistime of being pupo and welcome to the 2w madness..


----------



## lulumead

thanks - I'm already bored of waiting!
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, glad ET went well, congrats on being PUPO . Good luck with your 2ww, hope it flies by for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Great new lulu, so pleased things have improved - enjoy being PUPO!!

I've bought some Royal Jelly and some Co-enzyme Q10 but am a bit confused about what dosage to start on - the Q10 are 30mg and suggest 1-6/day and the Royal Jelly 500mg 1-3/day - any ideas? My fridge is also protein central


----------



## Sima

Hey Lulu - I'm glad to see things have picked up for you.  Congratulations on being PUPO.  Enjoy the madness.


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck Lulu I'll be sending you positive thought messages!  
Richmond Lass


----------



## Roo67

Lulu  -congratulations on being PUPO, hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too  

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - can't remember if I did congratulations or not - so congratulations

Hope the wait passes quickly and delivers a positive result  

Love
Suitcase
x

PS congrats to Coco too - assume you have also joined 2WW....


----------



## RedRose

Brilliant news, Lulu,   your embies sound great.  Glad it is all going so well for you, love Rosi.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - I'll cross mine for you too


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco honey - all the best for your 2ww


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - huge  to you hun, you don't need this sort of stress at the moment

I am lucky enough to have a mother who would never do something like that - I have told her and my sisters but asked them not to tell for example some of the aunts and uncles, and I know that they have not and never would.

The other day I asked my mum if she'd told her bridge friends (she plays bridge _all the time_ and she said of course not, she'd never dream of telling them something so private to me. I thought she might want someone to talk to about it - after all, I know she worries about me. So I said she could tell them if she wanted. I suspect she talks to my sisters about it all though - I just want to make sure she has someone to talk to because I know it's hard on her too.

So I guess what I am trying to say is that whilst it is very bad of your mum to tell your sister behind your back, I wonder if she just felt she needed someone to talk to about it because she worries about you?

Doesn't excuse her behaviour but might go some way to explain it. At the end of the day I'm sure she just has your best interests at heart. I know she and your dad have been a great support to you over the past few years, and I do hope that this does not damage your close relationship.

I'm also sure your sister will understand why you did not tell her yourself...

Wish I could say more to help, am thinking of you and hope you can find a way to work things out with your family
Love
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco -  

I do know a bit what you mean. I know my sisters and mum talk about me behind my back. And I'm sure my sister talks to her hubby about it all too (I said she could mindyou...). But then I talk to my mum and sisters about the other sister if you see what I mean....and I know we all do it only because we care. 

I'm sure your family have your best interests at heart - although I totally get how upsetting and frustrating it is to have specifically asked your parents not to say anything and then have them (at least your mum by the sounds of it) ignore your wishes. 
When you have calmed down a little (what a shame you can't have a glass of something!) then maybe just have a quiet chat with your mum and explain why you are so upset about it, I'm  sure she'd be horrified to have upset you so much

And a quiet word with your sister should help too I'm sure...

Wishing you lots of calm thoughts for the remainder of the 2WW  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Coco 

I am so sorry you are having a hard time today.  As you said it is just not what you need now in the 2ww.  I do understand what you mean.  This journey is so hard and it is good to have someone to confide in (especially so since we are doing this all on our own) but you do need to trust the people you confide in to keep all information confidential.  I do agree with everything Suity has said.  You should probably go back to your parents and tell her exactly how you feel you might also want to have a word with your sister and ask her to respect your privacy.  But where do you go from here?  You will obviously still want to chat with your parents about your tx but will you ask them to keep any new information confidential or will you allow them to share this information with you sister and extended family.  Unfortunately the cat is out of the bag now and so you just need to manage the situation as best you can.  Please do not let it distract you from focusing on what is really important - looking after your little beanies and trying to have the best 2WW ever.  

I wish you all the best and I hope this situation resolves itself quickly.   

Sima x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I am so sorry that to hear that you are hurt and upset by your parents action, and rightly so, this is a very personal thing to do and also I am sure that you sister and brother don't tell you about TTC naturally!  I haven't told my mum I have told some friends who are supportive and that is it, nobody knows where I work.

You can also do without the added stress on your 2ww.

Take care
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco,       

I'm so sad to hear that your confidence and your privacy has been betrayed by someone so near and dear, and the distress that this has caused you.     

As Sima says, you now have to decide how to manage this situation, since you don't have the option of undoing what has been said.  As someone wrote a while back on the singles board, you can't control what people will say behind your back   or how they think, but you can control what you tell people.  Perhaps in this case, it is simply a quick conversation with your sister to say that you would have preferred to have told her yourself at a time you decided, and that you understand she might be concerned or wanting to be supportive in your efforts, but at this time, you would rather keep your own counsel and may talk to her at a time in future when you feel comfortable about doing so.  For your Mum and Dad, perhaps a level but blunt message that if they feel unable to keep what you tell them in confidence in future, to let you know so that you can decide whether or not to share anything going forward.  You might remind both sister and parents that if you were trying to have a baby with a partner, it would be highly unlikely that you would be calling to update them every time you made love with your partner, and that you wish to treat your fertility treatment in a similarly private manner.  

As for why people should want to discuss your (love) life...I think it's called human nature.  

Keeping everything crossed for you on your TWW - so hoping you're going to be announcing a   very soon!

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco - know exactly how you feel - I was very angry when I found out my mum had told one of my aunties and also one of her friends and my cousin!!  I was livid and felt very betrayed.... once I'd calmed down I did speak to mum and told her it was my business and whilst I understood that she needed someone to talk too - she should not have told all and sundry my personal business ... We've now come to an agreement and she now has my permission to discuss this with my cousin (and only my cousin) as I discuss this journey with her too (cousin has been supportive and did offer me her eggs).  That seems to have calmed the situation.  What has annoyed me is that fact that my friends have discussed it with their husbands, sister-in-laws and anyone else they care to share my business with!!!  It makes me feel like I'm in a freak show!!!  Was mortified when one friend was discussing sperm issues in front of her husband and then offered me his!!!  What do you say  Nowt as queer as folk they say... How true!!!
Stay strong honey -          
Big big hugs mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco, 

Good that you are feeling a bit better today. Sounds like you have a plan for your family moving forwards at least, so that's good. And I'm sure your mum is really sorry to have upset you so much. 

It's hard with friends isn't it?

Most of my good friends know what I am doing, and because I am going abroad for treatment, they also know more or less exactly when I'm having a round of IVF (I could lie and say I was away for work but that seems a bit pointless when they know already about the ttc)....however, I have made it clear that I will talk about it when I want to and not otherwise. And they have all, bless them, respected that. So sometimes I'll talk about it, sometimes I won't, depends how I am feeling. And if anyone does start asking too many questions, I simply say 'I'd prefer not to talk about it at the moment thanks' - and change the subject....

And they all know that if it is a negative, I will need to retreat for a few days before I can face the world, and that generally I don't like to talk about it. They send me fabulously supportive text messages which always make me cry a lot, and eventually by the time we meet up again I'm usually feeling strong enough to talk about next steps etc. 

I am very lucky to have such good friends really. Having said that, it's partic hard because all of them have children, and most had no problems conceiving, so whilst they are supportive, they don't really understand how difficult this is. So when it comes to the really tough bits, I keep those for my lovely FF folk who really understand what it's like -   to you all

As for my friends knowing my business and talking about it, well, I guess like Inde says, it's human nature to gossip and I know that they are doing it with good motives not bad. So although I don't exactly like the idea of them sitting around discussing my IVF tx, I just keep reminding myself that they are good friends and I wouldn't want to lose them...so if they need a little bit of a gossip every now and then, so be it. If I'm brutally honest, I gossip about them too - the state of their marriages, how difficult their kids can be sometimes etc etc - so I can hardly expect them not to do the same with me!

Anyway, I think the point is that you don't have to lie, if questions are asked, you can simply say that you'd prefer not to talk about it at the moment, that you are working out your next steps and if you need to talk, you'll let them know, and thanks for their concern. I've also made it clear to friends and family that I have this wonderful online support group so they mustn't worry that I have no-one to talk to 

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco try not to worry about the 'lost' embryos, as they do say the best place for an embryo is inside the womb, and there is always/usually a loss through thawing process as they have been stressed and it isn't natural for them.

I always think a plan b is helpful to consider as it keeps me going but it isn't because I have given up on plan a, but if plan a doesn't go as hoped it helps the blow.  

Madness if part of the 2ww.  Coco would you consider going to a counsellor there must be one attached to the clinic or the British infertility counselling ass, I know my woman would have had a field day talking about family, secrets, trust etc, but also then you would be able to share your trials and tribulations of treatment with someone objective and know that there was no possibility of confidence being broken.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco sorry you have had such an upsetting few days    I try not to say too much but when I'm finding things difficult I usually fail, I just really need to talk to someone at times.  I was determined not to talk to mum too much about tx but sometimes it just falls out of my mouth before I have realised!  I wasn't going to tell any friends but I have told two, sometimes I wish I'd not mentioned it.  I try to be quite private, but if I'm upset or have things on my mind I wear my heart on my sleeve, then worry I've said more than I should have.  

JJ1 I have found counselling really helps me when I need it, it's such a relief just to talk to someone when I feel mixed up, sometimes I just can't switch off.  Might be worth considering Coco - I felt a bit strange at the thought of talking to a stranger, but after the initial session I found it so helpful, without having to worry about it going any further or being the subject of family / friends discussions.

Thankfully we have FF too!

Take care, have a lovely bank holiday Monday
Love
Jovi x


----------



## winky77

Oh Coco....I am just catching up on this thread....and so sorry to hear the family traumas you've been having.  I hope it doesn't mean you retreat from your parents too much as I know you've said before about the support they have given you.  I am sure that making it clear how you feel will help going forward and as everyone else has said...the best thing you can do right now is to try and let go of the stress and focus on keeping calm in this critical 2WW period. 

None of us like to feel we are being gossiped about but I think 'gossip' is what people do who don't really care about you and they are trading secrets with others.  When people do care and they talk to others I don't see that as gossip as such....I think Suity and others are spot on that it is usually driven by their own needs to offload.  I have been really open with my parents right from the start of this journey and they have been incredibly supportive.  However I also recognise that the journey I am on also is tough for them too and they feel a diluted version of all the disappointment and the stress that I do.  As my closest Aunt and Uncle also know what I am doing they can talk to them about it but last year they asked if they could also tell some friends of theirs who they are close to (but who I have never met).  At first I said no but then I rethought it.  Although I've never met their friends (they met them on holiday years ago and they live opposite end of the country) I know they take a mutual interest in each others families and my mum and dad were feeling awkward about the fact they get asked about how I am but they are being vague and selective in their responses.  I decided that it would be ok for them to talk to them about it but I did ask them to take a gentle lead into it and test the water about their opinion first....just like I do if I am telling someone for the first time.  Based on someone's reaction to the general thoughts of TTC I make a judgement whether I can tell them the whole story.  If there is any hint of disapproval or a lack of appreciation of it then I back off before I have revealed any details! 

The other challenge i have had is that my Dad has historically been known as the most indiscreet man on the planet....my friends all think it is hilarious and there are many tales of his embarassingly open conversations over the years....it is not malicious but he just doesn't know how to be sensitive and never thinks about the impact on other people before he opens his mouth.   Consequently when I wanted to tell him, mum and I had to drum it into him ...constantly...about this being 'my story' and not his to pass on.   We went on about this so much we have actually made him paranoid to say anything about me to anyone.....one of his neighbours came back from hols recently and said they had met someone who knew me....of course I asked Dad who they had met.....it turns out he didn't ask....because he 'was terrified it might have been someone who had told them what I was doing and they would then ask him about it '??!??!?!?     As if any of my friends who are 'in the know' would ever tell some random person they met on holiday?!   You gotta laugh ! 

Anyway......thought I'd chuck my perspective in the mix.... hope those embies are bedding in well...try not to worry about the lost cells....I am sure that now they are in their rightful environment their development will pick up! 

lol to you Coco...and to all the other lovely FFers.....personally I don't know what I would do if I didn't have the support of the girls on here....we rock     

..Winky


----------



## RichmondLass

Coco 
read your post and the replies with interest and sympathy.  As I've only started out, I've told about half a dozen close friends who are all supportive and excited (I don't have any family to speak of) and decided not to tell anyone else until or if I get pregnant.  However, I hadn't thought through the consequences of telling these people.  What happens when they wave me off to Barcelona excitedly and I don't conceive?  Although they've be extremely supportive, will I feel like talking about it six times?  

The whole thing's a minefield.

I do plan to tell any child I have about his or her origins, so it doesn't make sense to me to keep it a secret from people who will have contact with the child growing up.  Imagine the little fella blurting out about the nice, kind people who helped make him infront of someone - as kids are wont to do of course!

However, i guess that doesn't mean I have to tell the world and his wife, and I don't have to tell them yet.  

It's interesting and helpful to hear how those of you further along have managed it.

Coco - have to say I've been guilty about telling people exciting news that I shouldn't in the past.  glad you have resolved things and I know this will sound a bit twee but I think you are lucky to have a mum and sisters to talk about this stuff with! (Not trying to make you feel bad by saying that, but sometimes we have to remind ourselves to count our blessings - God I sound like Pollyanna now!)

Going before I start rambling about birds singing and sun shining etc.  

RichmondLass x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, sorry that you have had a trying time with your family talking about your 'business' . I am glad that you have now sorted this out with them and can move on and concentrate on your 2ww 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

Have decided to share this with you as a bit of a warning....but it is so embarassing    and probably TMI !!  ....so read on at your peril! 

I got an emergency appt with my GP today as I've been in horrible pain for the last 2 days with what has now been diagnosed as a thrombosed haemorroid.     I've not suffered with piles  before and not been 'straining' so couldn't understand why I had this   I wanted to warn others as my GP reckons it could be linked to the blood thinning regime I have been on with heparin, steroids, aspirin etc.  It is not your normal case of piles....this is on the outside and is a big painful lump with a blood clot in it.  I obviously had a weakness there but it looks like this is another unpleasant effect of TTC.  The doc says it is really important to eat a high fibre diet and drink lots and lots of water....I've probably let myself down on the last bit (apart from when actually stimming).  I wouldn't want anyone else to go through this pain so decided I'd share it with you as a warning about diet when TTC.  

Having survived the embarassment of showing my bum to the GP ( how come i am fine with fandango exposure but mortified at showing my bum!?!??!)  I am now armed with various creams and suppositories and have to keep sitting on a bag of frozen peas to reduce the swelling....I will never eat garden peas again    But the most alarming thing is ...if the swelling doesn't go down in the next 24hrs my GP says I should go to A&E to have it drained.....oh my gawd....I so do not want to have to do that !  Please can everyone send me my bum cooling, shrinking thoughts....at least I can still laugh at myself.   in the midst of my pain !  

..Winky


----------



## Sima

Winky - if it's not one thing it's another.  I do hope you manage to shrink your piles in the next 24 hours.  You really do not need yet more pain in your life especially if it means you can't sit down!


----------



## winky77

and now just to add to my pain ....the   from hell has finally arrived.....am tempted to go to A&E and ask for amputation from the waist downwards.....


...at least the sun is shining today....but unfortunately not out of my ar*e.....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Winky hun  

Hope the swelling is going down and you are spared the A&E visit. So sorry about the hellish AF too....there is very little justice in this world it seems

Hope you can take it easy today and feel better soon

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Winky -  What next !!!
I'm sorry you are suffering, hope the swelling is going down and you don't need to bare all at A&E. Hope AF doesn't last too long. Hope your Mum and Dad look after you well these next few days 



Suity - Hope you managed to get some sleep last night 

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Roo - not much, about 3 hours I think....
Slept a bit on the bus to Vienna this morning and now am waiting for my flight (not until 11.45) - will try to sleep a bit on the plane too....

Just got to put one foot infront of the other and keep going for now...

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - hope you managed some sleep on plane - and will be tired enough to sleep well tonight.

Winky - ouch!!! This book of your si going to be hilarious!! Sorry about AF on top of that - amputation from the waist down miight be a bit drastic, but would solve the diet problema t same time - how to lose half your body weight in one go  !!  Hope bottom settles down and you don't have to go to A& E. Cooing, healing vibes coming the way of your bottom hole!!!!

Coco - sorry about the upset with your family. Have to say, like Richmond Lass, not having any family myself, must admit to thinking you should count your blessings on having a family that cares at all -though not belittling your anger over the betrayal of your trust.Hope you are surviving the   of 2WW

SIma - hope al going well in NYC  

Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, sorry that you are suffering . Hope that the swelling is reducing and your AF pains subside soon 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Hows the bottie today Winky ?

      

Sending cooling vibes


----------



## winky77

Ta for asking Roo.....Tis a good job I do yoga....otherwise I wouldn't be able to contort myself to have a good look at my nether regions!     ...have mirror in my bedroom thankfully.....yesterday I was showing my mum my heparin bruises on my FAT tum....we were in the living room....then heard my gorgeous tennant unlocking his front door....meaning he had just walked up the path and seen me displaying my gut! 

Regarding the Bum....Slightly less painful today but still lump city down there....now have supposotries....ho hum....thought I'd be having a break from them for a while ?!? 

Am resisting going to A&E for more exposure! .....but prob not as embarassing as having my dad advise me on all things ar*e......he feels he is the expert in that area....this morning he was advising me on how best to put in the supposotries.... and I'm like.....        thank gawd they go home 2moro....

also now having   from hell.....just to add insult to injury.....

BTW....when I saw emergency doc yesterday I asked about fast-tracking a fibroid removal on NHS....I know they won't just do that cos of my TTC timeline but I was pushing the horrendously heavy period argument.....she was completely unsupportive.....said no chance unless could show I was seriously anaemic or something.....I'm like well I would be if I didn't take iron supplements to prevent that !!  What am I supposed to do.....neglect myself so I get ill enough !?!?  I see my own GP end of next week so will see if she is any better (she has always been supportive) but am thinking it will be a private op I'll have to have.  grrrrrr.....


----------



## Roo67

Your Dad is priceless  
Glad things are a little better, hope your GP is a lot more supportive.

R x


----------



## lulumead

oh la la winky...hoping much shrinkage has occured overnight for you!!!


----------



## madmisti

Winky - just TG you weren't showing your mum your bottie   Love that your dad was so helpful with advice - bless!!!  Hope that it is all settling down .

Coco - just blame it on the drugs!! Tis hard to be calm and patient when you are waiting to find out such an important thing!  Realised that my saying - be grateful you have a a famliy who care might have sounded a bit harsh - I really didn't mean to belittle what happened    though it IS good to count out belssings - I thank God for great friends and my fur babies every day  

Suity - shame you have to go straight back to work -and no-one there has any idea what you are going through - hope that if you really need to, you will take time off  

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - have you thought about popping along to Glasgow and getting a referral from them  Might be worth a try.... Yeah some GP's would have you collapsing before they did anything... Bonkers!!!
Take care      
Chomping at the bit to contact Repro - but will hold off for another couple of weeks.... don't want to go out there for a couple of months - but do want a way ahead.... probably try DE again - with proven donor if I can..... 
So glad its Thursday- had Monday and Tuesday off - but this week has dragged!!  Think its cos the office is like a vipers nest at the moment....
Big hugs mini x x 

PS - Winky - Have got a dad who thinks he's the expert in everything.....


----------



## wizard

Winky I shouldn't laugh at your pains and trauma but the way you tell it is very amusing.  But seriously what a horrible thing to have happen.  I hope the swelling and pain are both reducing you poor thing.  

Coco I was a menace during the 2ww.  Just awful.  It is the drugs I'm sure, as misti says.

I had my follow up appt at Guy's yesterday (and developed a slight crush on the consultant....).  I'm switching to short protocol as I had such a miserable time on the synarel, will maybe stim for a bit longer (last time it was 14 days...) to let tiddlers catch up and also go for ICSI.  She said I could start as soon as I wanted - gulp - so could have gone with my next period in a fortnight and started stimming but I decided that was too soon so will wait for June.  I'm enjoying eating and drinking what the heck I like and my chirpier mood too much to give it up so soon.  

Wizard x


----------



## wizard

That made me laugh Coco, of course you're not you're doing natural FET!  Well here's hoping it's down to hormone changes as a result of much more exciting things afoot in your womb.


----------



## madmisti

Wizard - great you have a plan!!

Coco - what the heck - blame the drugs you could have been on then  !!

Winky - so hope you don't have to go private for fibroid op. Bl**dy unfair     Hope bottie feeling better and AF settling  

Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....

Coco.....hope the madness has settled !  sounds like you need some distractions! 

Wizard.....sounds like you're getting straight back on the horse! ....inspired by the cute consultant?!??

thanks to everyone for the positive vibes for my nether regions.....am pleased to report that i am over the worst of the AF...I should be almost like a normal person by tomorrow?!?!  And the 'bottie bubble' has gone down considerably so have avoided the humiliation of A&E     phew!  

lol

..Winky


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hello
Suity - I am so sorry to read your news.    Retreating to look after yourself sounds like a good idea - and it must have been hard keeping going this week until you reach a time when you can do that. Take care.

Winky - I hope you're feeling much better v soon. What you described sounds very painful. 

Coco - Good luck! Wishing you lots of  for the remaining days of the 2ww. I hope this is "the" cycle for you.

Mini - Good luck for your upcoming trip to Reprofit.

Wizard - I'm glad your plans are coming together and you're feeling in a chirpier mood.

I have some good news (at last!)  I had my first AF last week, so can now plan the next treatment. I will be going for a natural FET next cycle. There's just the one blast, but if it thaws then there's a chance it might work.

The _really_ good news is that MFS have today said they'll import from ESB. It's taken a lot of to-ing and fro-ing (they were concerned about HFEA regs etc) and originally it didn't look possible so I have been contacting other clinics and banging my head against long waiting times... and having to say what's happened (which is upsetting to have to recount again). But now MFS can do it. Yay!

So I've now reserved a lovely donor from ESB. I love the fact that there's so much info, even a photo and audio interview. I actually feel I know him and he's a real person. He's not available until July, but if the FET doesn't work, I've got a plan for afterwards. And I've got enough for two IVFs (with the prospect of more) so I don't have to have this long wait again (MFS wouldn't let me use any more of the donor I used last time because they're keeping it for siblings of the successful ones).

I hate all this waiting - but being honest, I've not been in a good place mentally (I tend towards depression anyway, which has made it particularly difficult) but I'm now feeling I'm getting stronger and the wait will give time to be really well. The hope of another treatment is lifting me too. 

Have a good weekend.

Best wishes 
OneStep


----------



## madmisti

Onestep - I have asked onthe 2WW thread how you are doing but now see you have posted here  .  So glad to hear things are moving forward for you - and that is a major victory to get the ok to import from ESB!!! Hoping that FET works though and you will only need the ESB stuff for future sibs   . Always helps to have a plan B though! At least now you have something concrete to look ahead to. The last weeks must have been horrendous for you - even without a tendency to depression, anyone would have felt low, needed to grieve etc. But well done for making positive plans and getting back on the horse as it were. I wish you all the luck in the world   

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, great that you have a plan to go forward with, also great that your clinic has allowed you to import sperm from ESB. Hopefully your frostie will work though, so you will only need it for siblings  

Wizard, great that you also have your next steps planned   

Winky, glad that 'things' are calming down for you  . Hope that you get a more positive/supportive response from your own GP next week 

Coco, hope that you have found some distractions and aren't going too   

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

great news onestep - glad you are able to move ahead, and I agree about choosing from ESB...I'm sure I felt happier doing this IVF because I had chosen the donor and they seem real.

winky: glad things are improving with AF and the bobble!

Wizard - good to hear things are moving ahead for you too.
xx


----------



## Elpida

OneStep - so glad that MFS have agreed to import (is that Midland FS rather than Manchester?), not that you'll need it after the FET!

Winky - glad things are shrinking and you're more comfortable!

Hope everyone else is well

E x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thanks Lulu, LouAnn, Esperanza and Misti

Yes it's Midland FS. What really helped convince them was contacting CRM Coventry and getting their senior embryologist to tell MFS how much easier the new regs have made it to import from Europe. CRM regularly import from ESB (which is just as well as their waiting list for UK donors is 18 months!!!). It does feel like quite a victory because MFS were quite resistant and if I hadn't done the pushing and contacted the HFEA for their views on a couple of things, I don't think they would have budged from their original position. 

Best wishes to you all
OneStep


----------



## Elpida

OneStep - that's really good to know as one for the things that's put me off MFS is their donor situation and should I need to change clinics they're quite near. My clinic only have the one donor atm (who is nearing his limit) and I think if my planned next step (short protocol) doesn't work then I might need to change clinics in order to try something different (unless I decide to go the DE route straight away). Good on you for your persistence - we're changing things all over the place with our love of ESB!

It's a funny old business isn't it - always having to think one stage ahead of the treatment plan you're on, all the what ifs. 

Monday is day 21 for me, which is where I should get a period, I've been having appropriate twinges today which is a good sign, I have everything crossed that something will actually happen, but if they don't then at least I know that I probably haven't developed a lining again and will need the BCP. I'll phone the clinic on Monday and arrange a scan to see what's what.

E x


----------



## wizard

Onestep, good news that the sperm is now sorted and you're on your way again, but I'm truly hoping you won't need it with your FET in the pipeline.

I wonder if anyone could share there AF post IVF experiences with me.  I started bleeding 8dp3dt, which lasted about 10 (loooonggggg) days although the last couple were just spotting.  I ovulated last Thursday, which would have been day 20 (late for me) and yesterday - not even 3 days later - I started bleeding again.  Not heavy but nonetheless it's there.  Have any of you had weird cycles like this after IVF?  And I have an intermittent pain in my left ovary (not ovulation pain).  Wondering if there's something afoot - a cyst perhaps?  Or whether I'm just worrying needlessly.  

Wizard x


----------



## indekiwi

Quick one Wizard, my AF has gone missing in action following the post embryo transfer bleed.  Six weeks later and I'm wondering what's going on as I'm usually regular as clockwork.  Suspect one of the lovely pessaries I was using for so long might have mucked things up.  I shall ask at the clinic today...

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco wishing you loads of luck-what antagonist trigger will you use?

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, don't know about antagonist vs HCG - but it sounds like the clinic is pulling out all the stops to ensure you don't over-stimm again, which is very comforting.  Re 125 iu of Puregon - I was on 150 iu every second day for all my DIUI attempts to try and produce between 2 & 4 follicles, so it seems your dose is more in line with a minimal stimms approach.  Hope the scan goes well!   

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Hi Coco - good news that you're able to start again, I can't help with any of your questions, but your clinic sound like they're taking good care of you.

E x


----------



## wizard

Coco can't help you out with the jab question but I'm wishing you lots of luck on this cycle and hoping it's the last you do.

Esperanza, how are you doing? 

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

hi coco, sounds similar I was on 150 Gonal F from day 2 til 10 when I did trigger...so actually may have only be days 2 - 9! and then cetrotide from day 6 I think.

good luck!
xxx


----------



## Elpida

I'm ok Wizard, thanks for asking. A bit frustrated for being in limbo a bit. How're you doing?

Day1 of my cycle after the failed IVF was on tuesday, but as usual no period so I have to assume no lining again. I had all the other symptoms so am pretty sure. I called the clinic and have a scan next Weds, they wanted to wait until day 30 despite me explaining I only have a 21 day cycle and also about the other symptoms which have been identical to my previous cycles.

Can anyone help with this ... I'm planning on doing the short protocol next time round, if, when they scan me on Weds I have no lining can I just start stimming then, no matter what the day is? Or will they make me take the pill? Or should I push to wait for my next natural day 21. 

If I do that then a) it will come around quicker (and I can get a treatment in before my summer holiday) and b) it's one less load of hormones to take which appeals. Is there any need medically, for the IVF to take the BCP for a month before starting? Surely if I start the BP mid cycle (which I did last time) then that's messing things around?

Not sure if that makes sense to anyone  

E x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi E, 

As far as I know the only reason for taking the pill is to regulate your cycle/schedule the IVF for a specific time. On my 2 UK cycles I did not take the pill at all, just had scan on day 2 of my cycle and then started the stimming injections. Did the pill for the Czech cycles so I could book flights/hotels/time off work etc

But since you have not actually had your period, I'm not sure how it works....hope you can get something sorted out though   

Coco - I don't know re antagonist vs HCG trigger either but good luck for this cycle - you're not wasting any time are you?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Good luck with the treatment Coco.  I do hope your body plays ball this time round.  The clinic are going to keep a good eye on you so you will be in very good hands.


----------



## flying solo

hi all
me again  i told you i would have lots of questions lol
i start my ivf on this cycle ,but all the time they have said i will start on day 21 ,but i got my protacol today and it says to start on day 17 ,what difference does it make ? and will it mean that my treatment will be a bit shorter ?
how long did it take you from your first jab to being ready for egg collection .sorry for all the questions im flapping i hate being out of control and since i started this path i feel like i dont have control of anything .i have so many mixed feelings im so hopefull yet dont want to build my hopes up .whilst still trying to stay positive .is any of this making sense or am i waffling lol?

i can believe how fast this has come round it feels like no time since i first walked in to the clinic ,but now my drugs are on the way will arrive next week then just waiting for day 17 .
you on here will never know how much you have helped me .i lurked for a long time whilst trying to decide if going solo was right for me .i realy admire you all your all so strong ,i really hope all your dreams come true 
kellie


----------



## lulumead

good luck coco...now what you mean about it feeling like forever    

Hi flying solo - sorry i did a minimal stimulation cycle so not sure I can help!

xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Coco,

The IVF is £2700, then sperm on top of that about £550 for one lot and import costs (as I used ESB, they don't have a sperm bank themselves) - 1st go also had to pay the additional £1000 pregnancy slot, the drugs on top...also had to do two blood test at £84 each and then the two pregnancy blood tests to establish chemical £51 each, oh and Utrogeston on top which is about £8 a box for 5 days worth.  I thought it seemed reasonable but then my GP has prescribed the drugs so has made it a bit cheaper.

Check out their website, google create health and it will come up. I'm very happy with them even though didn't work.  Its quite a small clinic and everyone is very nice.  Although I also had no complaint with LWC, its just much bigger.

Its also very quick as it all fits within your normal cycle, I suppose thats true though of all short protocols!

xx


----------



## lulumead

they do charge more to do blasts and ICSI but as a rule they don't believe in it!  everything should be as natural as possible. so they try not to ICSI unless they have to and they like to put them back at day 3 as they believe embies are better inside. My GP was lovely, just said I was entitled to one round of drugs on the NHS, she wasn't bothered that I was single - think she was just being nice as not sure she should have done that.  

Am going to see if she'll sign me off for 2 weeks next time. This time I took a weeks holiday but I don't want to do that every time and I've never had anytime off sick at my job in 5 years so its payback!!!

xx


----------



## lulumead

oops...should have ordered more sperm, my donor has nothing available, have emailed to see when more will be released...hope not too long, really don't want to have to change donor.  Fingers crossed some is just being prepared!

Might order more this time, just in case.
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu hope you get the sperm situation sorted and you don't have to change donor.  With regards to the pregnancy fee we have to pay when importing, is that a one-off or do we have to pay each time we ship it in or change donor?

Good luck for this cycle Coco  

Kellie how exciting for you!  Wishing you lots of luck, we're all here when you need us - though sorry I can't answer your questions, sure someone will be along with some words of wisdom soon.

Esperanza good luck for your scan on wednesday  

Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

one off payment per donor...so if you stay with the same one then just the once...but if you change then you have to pay again!
xx


----------



## flying solo

i am really excited but im also scared to death 
ive given myself a limit  so im really hoping it works for me as i really cant afford more than 3 goes unless i win the lotto lol.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Lulu, been meaning to ask that for a while now, I was worried it would be each 'delivery' and would rule it out for me ... thoughts about donors are taking over my life   just can't decide what feels right!
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - hope you got the sperm sorted out and don't have to wait too long  

Coco - how is the stimming going? Hope you are feeling OK on the lower dose and they are monitoring carefully....

flying solo - sorry, I've only ever done short protocol so I can't help with your question but hopefully you've been able to speak to someone at the clinic to clarify things for you

As for me, well, I guess I'm back on this thread officially rather than the Abroadies one since I've ruled myself out of DE tx abroad on account of the egg donors being anonymous. I know this is not an issue for many people, but for me personally it's important that the child can find out about and maybe even meet the donor when they get older, so that means I need to find a UK clinic for my next attempt.

I'm off to CRM next week to see what I think of them as Indekiwi has had a positive consultation there and the wait lists are relatively short. 

In the meantime I called LWC today as I paid £500 back in Feb to be on their waiting list and it was both a positive and negative experience. On the positive side she seemed to be saying I could be matched pretty much now and go ahead in July/August. On the negative side I felt that there is really no rhyme or reason to how/when you are matched. Got the distinct impression if I had not called, I could have languished on the list for months on end with no call from them. What is the £500 for if not to keep me updated on where I am on the list and whether any potential matches have come up? Then she starts talking about mock cycles and whether I need to have one. I say I can't see why since never had any lining problems or anything on previous cycles...she seems very unclear about this and obviously hasn't even looked at my notes.  We agree she will look at my notes and call back so let's see if she does. So on the one hand I feel optimistic that they could find me a donor earlier than I had thought. But on the down side I'm really not sure if I want to go back there as it all seems so very disorganised....
Guess I'll have to wait until after the CRM consultation and see how I feel

Have first counselling session tomorrow evening and am now wondering if it's a good idea. I've kind of just put all my feelings in a box and shoved it under the bed (if you see what I mean!) and I'm not sure I want to pull them out again and re-visit the anger I feel about not being able to use own eggs etc etc. But I'm worried if I don't resolve those feelings now, that it could back to haunt me later. Anyway, have not made a committment to more than one session so will see how we get on before I worry too much about it

Anyway, enough about me, let's see how it goes from here...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Suity, glad that you have got some plans and are moving forward again.

I hope the counselling session is useful

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity good to read that things are moving on for you... Re the counselling - honestly honey - I found it a real benefit - even though was same as you - had put my feelings re failed eggs to one side, I did find the counselling a positive experience.

Good luck everyone at all the different stages of txing.... Am just in limbo now until Repro come back with some firm dates...

Take care mini x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity good luck with your counsellor, hope it helps some.  Definately worth seeing CRM, another opinion and perspective may shed a little light on something for you  

Wishing you all the best for this cycle Coco    I think the enormity of it all hits us all at times, I know I get very anxious about it all and that's before I've even started tx! I swear I will be a nervous wreck. There's an awful lot for us to think about, physically & emotionally, and knowing it is absolutely the right thing to do doesn't make it any less scary, I am terrified sometimes to be honest. 

Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi might have missed the post - how did your follow up appt go?? 

 mini x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini it didn't    I had my counselling session at 9am and the appt was straight after .... they cancelled the appt at the last minute to 4pm, and I didn't really want to spend a days annual hol sat at a hospital all day - I couldn't cancel counselling as they wanted me to have that before I see consultant.  They can't get me in until the end of flipping august, but they are trying to fit some more clinics in so hopefully will improve on that.  Just want to know what my options are - don't know if having a tube out means it's not worth trying IUI - I just want to know so I can decide on here or Repro. 

Counselling session was good though, still trying to get my head round donor issues, they want me to have one more session just waiting for appt.

How are you hun? xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

hun that's pants      glad the counselling went well though for you....
Here's hoping they see you well before August!!!

Am ok - just sort of side stepped the baby thing at the mo, not forgotten, just re finding me again... getting on with work etc.  Not sure when I'll next have another go - earliest so far is sept / oct time.

You take care x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini I find I think about it too much sometimes, but find it incredibly hard not to. Know what you mean re finding me again, it's hard not to get lost in it all and get distracted from everything else in life.

You take care too hun   xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi that is awful also ring PALS at the hospital and say that your clinic appt was cancelled and you are anxious to be seen and can't possibily wait till Augist- you will get an earlier appt!

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 hope you are ok hun, thanks I will give that a try ..... I just want to know if IUI is still an option with one tube and see what tx they recommend, I want to make my decision instead of stressing over it!

Thanks for the advice xxx


----------



## Sima

Coco - I'm glad to see that your stimming is underway.  I felt very tired during my stimming this time round.  I had to remind myself to try and take it easy since the body is working overtime during this stage.  I know this is easier said than done but try to build in sometime in the day just for you.

Jovi - I am sorry you had a hard time at the clinic the other day.  Sometimes these clinics forget that they are dealing with human beings and not just names on a piece of paper.  I hope you get the answers you are looking for soon.

Suity - good luck with the counselling session today.  Best just go in with an open mind and see how you get on with the counseller.  I guess it's best to give them a few sessions to see if you really click but if you don't then don't be afraid to change.  Good news that LWC have come up trumps with the donor.  Try not to dwell on the fact that you had to call them to get a response from them.  The good news is you are near to the top of the list and you can move forward sooner rather than later (assuming you are ready to go with their timescale). Try to be objective and research LWC's stats with DE.  You obviously know how the clinic operates and then choose the clinic which suits you best. I look forward to hearing how you get on with CRM next week.


----------



## Annaleah

Hi all, been away a while regrouping ...just trying to catch up with where everyone is at.  

Coco - glad to hear they are taking the stimming slower this time and there are plans to reduce OHSS risk. Hope the scan was ok

Jovi - I hope they can fit you in sooner, sounds like you just want to think through some questions so you can get some tx decisions made and reduce some of the uncertainty.

Suity - hope the session today was ok

The woman who cleans our building has just popped in and given me the most spectacular head and neck massage (she's such a diamond), and my manager popped his head round the door to say if my ET is delayed then it's no prob to clear the training in my diary next week and take as much time as I need.......the NHS isn't so bad.  I was due for FET Sat (or Monday if embies get to blast) but lining isn't playing ball again so I need to be rescanned on Friday.  I really hope they don't have to abandon this cycle.  I know that I don't have major lining issues as I do fine without any drugs (get good quality 9+mm) but the down regging always seems to cause problems.  aaargh...trying hard not to think about cycle being cancelled.  Have been trying hard to find my PMA over the past few weeks...
Hope everyone else is well
Annaleah x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco -   sorry you had such an experience at the clinic today, but at least you got it all sorted and you can relax knowing the head consultant is taking care of you. 

Annaleah - glad to see you're back and ready to go. And so good that your boss and work are supportive too - makes such a big difference

Jovi -   how frustrating to have the appt cancelled, hope you can get a new one earlier than August - call them up and hassle them a bit!

Sima - hope all going well on the first days of the 2WW and you are enjoying your last few days of NYC sunshine and shopping  

Sat here watching The Apprentice which I love usually but this week is about the Baby Show - great, you just can't get away from babies can you?!

Had my first counselling appt this eve - was there for two hours and am quite exhausted. But I think it's going to be worth pursuing and have booked next appt for next week. 
LWC supposed to call back today after checking my notes, needless to say no call....am not impressed that I have to keep chasing them - what am I paying the £500 to be on the waiting list for - you'd think that would cover at least a couple of phone calls. So frustrating  

Working from home tomorrow - hurrah - so much more relaxing...
Hope you're all having good evenings,
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Annaleah, pleased to see you back and posting   I have been thinking about you!! I hope that your scan goes ok and all goes to plan. Great that work is being so supportive though.  

Coco, that sounds really hard, so insensitive. Great that you stood your ground and asked for what you wanted, and got it!  

Sima, enjoy the rest of your time in NY! And safe trip home with your precious cargo.

Jovi, sorry about the appointment! I hope that they can fit you in earlier, so hard waiting for answers.   Are the ear plugs working?  

Suity, pleased to hear that the counselling session went well, two hours must have been very draining though. I love the Apprentice, but also thought about it being the Baby Show, and wondered if I would ever have need to go there. I am so sorry about LWC, that is really bad, even if you hadn't paid £500 you would expect better treatment than that!!!! Hmmmm, making me question whether I want to go there. I hope that they sort themselves out soon.  

I hope that everyone else is doing ok.

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I too watched the The Apprentice but the Baby Show didn't really resonate with me just hoped that I would get to go back one day - ironically my donor and I went to the Baby Show together in 2002 when we first met they thought that he was the Daddy and I was pregnant- how ironic!! we gatecrashed it in Earls Court as we were at a very boring conference in the other half of the centre!!


L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I really hope that this cycle works for you

Here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0 re Donor questions that might help you, maybe on the DCN there might be more as there are donor conceived children/adults and they might have ideas what they would like to know olivia m on here but DCN might be able to help.

GOO LUCK
l x


----------



## Annaleah

Just a quick question ladies... I know very little about acupuncture (maybe I should know more...) anyway i've been thinking about it and was trying to contact a local practitioner with experience of working alongside fertility treatment.  I'm struggling to find one with free slots next week which is when I would hopefully have transfer.  Do you think it is a bit late in the day to be using acupuncture?


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Annaleah
My acupuncturist likes to get to know people beforehand (seeing what their "normal" body is like) - but I would think she would see people just for near the time if that's all that's possible. They can do acupuncture to prepare the body for implantation before and after transfer - and so that's what I'd imagine they'd concentrate on for those sessions. 

I would contact one or two who have fertility related experience and see what they say. 

By the way, the first woman I tried was not right for me - it was very cold in the room and she kept having to look things up in books. 

I then got a recommendation to someone else who is completely different in approach and the sessions are very relaxing (warm cosy room!) and a good experience. She was a nurse for a long time before retraining in acupuncture and when we discuss medical related things I find she's v knowledgable. 

I know that last bit doesn't answer your actual question - but just to say that I'd written acupuncture off after my first experiences, but am now so glad that I found a good acupuncturist. 

All the best
OneStep


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks Onestep, I was hoping to just have it before to prepare and then a few sessions after but at such short notice I am struggling to find anyone with enough free slots next week to fit me in.  Also, not sure what tomorrow's endo scan will show, hopefully lining will be thicker and they will be happy to go ahead.  They've upped my oestrogen.  I've upped my protein and all the food Zita West recommends for linings, and am on a good dose of selenuim and co enzyme. Not sure there is much else I can do  

Coco- glad the lead consultant has agreed to do EC and that you felt able to tell them that their rather vocal 
receptionist needs some lessons in patient confidentiality.  Hope your early start this morning was ok

Bingbong - I'm really lucky with work.  My manager knows and has been very supportive for the past couple of years (even to the extent of supporting a 6 month career break as I wanted to travel before having tx).  Only a couple of work colleagues know and one of them brought all her orange clothes in today as she says it is a good colour for fertility (her friend just had scrumptious but exhausting IVF twins). Not long till you're off to Arizona.

Hope veryone else is well 
Annaleah


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to update on my current situation and hopefully get some feedback. As some of you know I have put off tx because of an amazing work/training opportunity in America (it is coming up quick Annaleah!), but I am worried about ticking clock (history of early menopause in family) and have found it really difficult and painful since I decided to delay things.

Inde suggested that I think about IVF and freeze the embies, I had thought of this before but decided against it, now I can't remember why!! I would do egg share, probably at LWC (although Suity's experience is putting me off). I am worried about EC though, and then knowing that there are embies (assuming that all went well) and freezing them when really I want ET now! I imagine that would be really hard, knowing that I could and my body is ready but not doing it. 

So wondered what you think? I so want a baby and I would hate to look back and regret not doing it, but know that doing it would be really hard too! 

Annaleah I hope that you sort your acupuncture out! It is really not something that appeals to me but worth trying! Good luck for your scan.  

Coco, hope that things are going ok for you, good luck thinknig of your questions!!! 

 to everyone else
Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bing Bong - such a difficult decision to make, and noone can really make it except you   

Don't be put off by my rant about LWC - they were absolutely fine through all my previous cycles and I'm just annoyed with them about the donor egg list and me having to keep calling them rather than them returning my calls when they said they would. But overall I would still recommend them and they are good for singles and egg share....

Re the freezing thing - seem to recall Onestep posting something that her consultant had said about lower success rates with frozen - and risk of not surviving thaw etc. Think conclusion was that freezing now and defrosting would have similar or lower success rate than fresh cycle in 12 months time. Now not sure if the same is true when you are younger (early vs late 30s) but certainly something to consider - no point going through all the stress of IVF and freezing, only to find your success rates would have been better if you had just waited for a fresh cycle. 

Sorry I can't help more with the ultimate decision, only you know what is right for you at this time,
Take care and good luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Binbong  it is so hard to make the decisions, only you can decide, but I know that if I had my time again I would love to have started younger.  Freezing eggs and embryos in the UK is not that advanced, have you condisered doing it in the US and getting them vitrified - this is not what the UK do well but the USA and Europeans are ahead of the game.

Coco- I thoink also eating the extra protein packs the weight on, I also think that I comfort eat and then when it is a disappointing result as well! I haven't lost my IVF cycle weight and put on about half a stone each time.  

BEst of luck with your cycles Coco and Annaleah

L x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Suity and JJ1,

I hadn't really thought about what you both said. I know that freezing and thawing isn't kind on embies, but didn't realise that they longer they are frozen also has an impact   

I would love to go abroad JJ, but money is really tight, which is why I am thinking egg share, and from what I know America especially is really expensive. Might look into Europe but think that cost will probably rule that out too.

Suity thanks for the reassurance on LWC. I am hoping to go to their next seminar (get my free bag and coffee mug   ) if there is space. Hopefully then I can ask about the freezing stuff. 

There is so much to think about!!! But thanks for your feedback as you have suggested things that I haven't thought about (and I am sure that there is a LOT more!).

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Bingbong - Thats something I thought about a few years ago. Mmmmm - trying to remember now. I think as JJ1 suggests - I didn't find the results too good over here and going abroad for it - including storage costs - priced me out of the market.
I was also concerned about the lower success rates with Fets. If I used them all unsuccessfully I would be much older to try again with fresh.

In the end I decided I just wasn't putting having a baby on hold for anything, and also became happy with the idea of using DE so I didn't have to think any further.

Good luck - very difficult decisions to make


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco really hope that the extra pounds are worth it in a few weeks!!

L x


----------



## Elpida

Coco - if it's water retention (which it most likely is) make the most of the asparagus season as it's supposed to be a good diuretic!

Bingbong - I'm not sure if I can offer any advice, all I know is that I wish I'd started this so much sooner, something that you hear all too often on this board. I'm only 34 but my eggs are few and crap! However I couldn't have possibly started this any earlier than I did and I'm trying not to beat myself up with regrets. If you've had all the tests and things look good for you physically and you need to delay then do it.

Suity - I'm glad the counseling was helpful for you, although 2 hours! you must've been shattered afterwards, I hope there was cake to follow. LWC need a kick up the ****, I find the 'managing' of the treatment and all the different strands so confusing, especially when having to deal with GP's and other specialist. You'd think that they could do a simple thing like managing a waiting list. My clinic don't even have one for donor sperm!

Analeah - any luck with an acupuncturist? I've just contacted one to set up some sessions for my next cycle, I'm a little skeptical but I'm throwing everything else at this cycle!

As for me, I've been a bit down recently, I think the no of BFN's on here and the confusion over my own situation has made me feel a little hopeless. I had a scan this week, and no lining, I emailed consultant who wants me to take BCP before starting the short protocol which means I have to delay till after my holiday. I'm actually relieved about this, which I'm surprised at, but it means the decision is out of my hands which I seem to need at the moment. Unfortunately the donor I used has run out (the only donor for single women) but they have another that should be available for when I plan to start, I just have to hope he comes out of quarantine ok  

I've also decided to email reprofit to ask to be put on the waiting list for donor eggs. If my next cycle is as poor as the last there's little point in trying again and although my sister is still a possibility I want to cover all bases.

Lots of Bank Holiday sunshine to everyone

E xxx


----------



## lulumead

hi ladies...sorry not been posting much, been busy with work but have been reading...will do proper catch up at the weekend.

Just had my follow-up at clinic, basically consultant was surprised it hadn't stuck, all was good and nothing medically that she could work with!  Has suggested acupuncture next time, more £££'s of course, and upped my gonal F to 225.  She said if was another biochemical then she would investigate further...but she doesn't really believe in all the immune stuff especially NK cells, which seems odd to me.
Sperm ordered, or will be on Monday and then should start in about 3 weeks.

hope all ok...will do some personals soon, and get back on top of where everyone is

love
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco they are overfilled, ARGC even give pts a info leaflet stating that there is at least an 120 IU in each pen of PUregon and they work out Gonal F pens as well so they tell you not to buy extra cartridges.  If you haven't loaded the cartridge properly it is possible that it doesn't deliver that happened to me once but we knew straight away however it shouldn't press down and let you 'deliver' if it is empty, don't for get you are talking about very small amounts of fluid.  
I would ring the clinic and ask them for advise as they may want to up a dose, but with your OHSS they may prefer to monitor you and keep you a day stimming longer if it is the case.

Good luck
L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi coco...hope the injections are going ok.

Esperanza: how you doing?  Know what you mean about the number of negatives on here...but hopefully the tide will have to turn in our favour soon and we will have a bumper crop heading our way!  Hope you can get going soon, and  have a nice break whilst waiting.

annaleah: how's it going? how's the acupuncture?  I'd be interested to hear about it as my consultant has recommended for the next go...can only help!

Suity: good to hear the counselling was good.

Everyone else -    

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coco  wishing you luck with scan. I guess that they are being v cautious with you, and it is the quality of the eggs not the quantity that matter. On my first cycle when I was 37 they said they aimed for 10 but I got 7, but I got pregnant.

My scan today day 12 lining was 3.8mm which is ok for me, I know 'normal' linings are 7+ by now, but I have a small triple layer, so I have emailed my scan photos to Spain and will wait to hear tomorrow.

Best of luck everyone
L x


----------



## Maya7

JJ1 - best of luck for tomorrow...  


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ really hope spain give you the news you want          

Take care mini x


----------



## Damelottie

Good Luck tomorrow JJ1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - hope you get some good news from Spain tomorrow and you are good to go this time.

coco  - hope your scan shows that your follies are growing well.

R x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, fingers crossed hun, really hoping madly that it's all systems (or lining  ) go for you in June!   

Coco, really thinking of you now and though you may be a bit fed up with the lower number of eggs, thank god you're not going through the terror of OHSS again.  Hang in there - quality over quantity any day of the week!   

A-Mx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Coco, keeping everything crossed that you end up with some good quality eggs and hope you feel better soon, feeling bloated is horrible.
    JJ, it sounds like your lining is recovering, I hope your clinic give you positive news tomorrow and you'll soon be on your way  , 
                  love to everyone else, Rosi.


----------



## Elpida

Jj and Coco - thinking of you both  
E x


----------



## sunnygirl1

JJ1, I hope you have had good news from Spain today and you are good to go!

Coco, good luck with EC on Friday   

Sunny xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - great news that the number of eggs is on target and you aren't suffering with the OHSS this time

JJ - hoping things work out for you this cycle. 

I just had consultation at CRM and now need to decide whether to go on their wait list for egg donation as well as LWC list. If it were just going on the list I would do it, but it involves an assessment by their counsellor/psychologist to (not entirely happy about this as feels like I am being judged but they assure me it's just about welfare of the child...) and then a report which goes to their review committee. If I 'pass' the review then I can go ahead but of course have to pay for the review/assessment (£375) and for the waiting list (£450) - so lot of cash if it doesn't work out...

Anyway, need to do some thinking tonight and go from there,
Hope all are well, best get on with some work having spent most of the day in London having the appt....
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Ladies - I have just received a letter from the Lister Clinic with details of my initial appointment with them at the beginning for April.  They have come back and told me that my FSH has dropped from 14.2 (last July) to 5.2 in April 09.  My LH was in the normal range and my AMH was 6.7 as at beginning of April.  I have never had AMH tested before.  These results look good to me but I was wondering if anyone has had results which have varied so dramatically in one year.  I know FSH varies from cycle to cycle and a high result does indicate diminishing ovarian reserve.

These results would suggest that I should respond better to stimmulating drugs and I did, in theory, respond better in my last cycle it's just the cons could not get to my left ovary during EC due to the fibroid.  I have just tested negative today on HPT and I need to try to decide what to do next.  I am leaning to stopping treatment with my own eggs but I am not sure if I should give it one more shot back in the UK once I have sorted out my fibroids. My head is all over the place at the moment and so I just wanted to know if it is normal for results to fluctuate like this.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - no, LWC did not call back. I have just called and left a message for her to call me. Let's see, I don't have much confidence in them at the moment, it all seems very vague and disorganised

Overall I feel more confident that CRM will deliver - they say 6 months wait but most people seem to get matched sooner than that and their stats are very good - 54% success. If I am reading LWC website correctly then their success rates are only 26% for egg donor recipients, which seems very low. 

CRM is more expensive, especially with shipping in the sperm (they use Xytex and charge an additional £500 for their admin associated with the delivery on top of the sperm and the shipping costs from the US which I pay direct to Xytex) - but on the other hand the success rates seem impressive and they do seem to be on top of things much more than LWC

Suspect I will end up going through the assessment with CRM and getting myself on their list and then it will be a case of which clinic comes up with a suitable donor more quickly. Although I do need to quiz LWC about those success rates as well....

Sima - only had my FSH tested once and then because I respond well, never had it done again. Not had AMH tested either as I seem to have no problem producing eggs. For me it's quality which seems to be the big issue and not quantity. Reprofit def said I should go donor egg now, and having had consultation at CRM today they also seemed to think it was the best option for me. However, as Cem said, today is not a good day for you to make any kind of decision - the BFN is very raw and it's hard to think straight - I've been there enough times myself. 
What I would say is don't get too caught up in the test results - they are just an indication of how you will react to the stimms and how many eggs you have left. No measure of quality, and no guarantee of anything. I would go to the Lister consultation, discuss your previous cycles and see what they suggest. For me, I think I actually just needed to be told that I should move to egg donor....in my heart of hearts I kind of knew it was coming to that - 4 cycles with no success, plus the miscarriage, and not getting any younger. In a strange kind of way it was a relief to get a definitive recommendation. And although I didn't want to get to this point, at least I know I did everything I could to make things work with my own eggs. I guess you need to take that into consideration too - do you need one more cycle with own eggs to get a sense of closure?

But ultimately I'd wait a few days until the dust has settled from the BFN, and then think about your options. I assume you will get some sort of follow up from Cornell (if only by phone) once you confirm the BFN to them, and then perhaps a second opinion from Lister, and then you'll have a better idea of your options

Really feel for you, it's a horrid time when you're sad from the BFN, wanting to move on, but not sure what next. Take care and I hope things become clearer soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Coco - pretty sure I will push ahead with CRM despite the high cost, because the success rates are so much more impressive and they seem much more organised in terms of finding a donor. I have paid £500 to LWC to go on their list, which is refundable against treatment, so if I cycle at CRM and it is not successful, I can always try again at LWC 

Have to try not to think too much about costs and just focus on the fact that it will be worth it at the end of the day.... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Cem and Suity - thanks for the advice.  You are both right today is not the day to be making any big decisions.  It's just I was going through a month's worth of mail today and came across the Lister letter which really threw me.  Today and yesterday have been big duvet days for me which has been good because it has allowed me to start to come to terms with the result before I start to tell people.  I have now told my parents who immediately decided they wanted to come pick me up and take me back home with them for a couple of days so I won't be alone.  I might take them up on the offer tomorrow since my cats are spoiling me today.  My uni friend who came out to see me in the US has also been in touch and told me not to make any kind of decision but to lean on friends for support which is very insightful for a bloke  .  I have arranged to get a blood test at the Bridge clinic tomorrow morning and will then stop taking the progesterone once I have got confirmation of the result.  I will then look to have a phone consult with Cornell but not for a couple of weeks since I want to be ready mentally for it first rather than rush into it.  You ladies have all been through so much so it is so nice to have your support and feedback now.  I really am a fertility basket case and to think when I started I thought all I need is some sperm  

Suity - I am glad your consult with CRM went well.  They do seem to be very organised but it is just a shame you have to spend yet more money before you can move forward.  I wonder how they manage to get such good success rates?  Do they use younger donors?  Have you had a look at the Xytex site?  It is well organised and for a fee you can look at as many profiles you like for up to 3 months.  I note you have to pay CRM an admin fee for using Xytex sperm but for some reason you do not have to pay a Donor Slot fee as you do with ESB - so this will be a saving.  You can also share the transportation costs with anyone else shipping sperm out in you rtimescale which reduces the cost quite a bit.  And finally the $ is going back in our favour which is typical now that I have spent so much money already  

JJ1 - good luck today


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity great news re CRM - I've been on the waiting list at Glasgow CRM for about 4 months now... As a back up plan.... Not heard anything in a while - but will be making an appt with the consultant soon.  If anything its to ask if he will provide some sort of care if I do cycle in Brno again.  I'm starting to feel like I need the medical back up here - as brilliant as Repro are - I do feel that the language barrier can be a problem sometimes, especially with my clotting factor.  I know others with the same problem started injecting clexane on day 1 of taking estrogen - I was told after ET - did question this several times... It's estrogen that causes the clots and do feel that my situation was not accounted for!!  So could've been potentially life threatening - which I don't really want to go through again having suffered multiple PE's previously I'm more susceptible, only next time it could a different outcome.      
Sima - echo what everyone else has said - take time and take care, I know it helps to have these back up plans in place for something to focus on, but sometimes - we just need time out to heal again.      
big hugs mini x x


----------



## Damelottie

Coco - I was wondering this some time ago. I have to say tho that for me treatment was the answer, or maybe it was just my 'turn'. I have tried LOADS of times in the last 10 years to get pg naturally. With a few different partners (oh my god how bad does that sound lol) so its unlikely they all had fertility problems if indeed any did. I guess its the same with many of the couples ttc, particularly with unexplained - they have probably tried 12 times a year for years   .
Compared to how often I'd tried, my 4 times of fertility treatment didn't seem like very much.

Don't give up hope  . We have had a horrible run of appalling luck on here but on the whole, there is a lot of positives on FF at the moment   

LL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima I am so sorry to hear about your negative cycle.

Suity I woud go with CRM they do sound as though they have a slick system.

Jovi I am delighted that you have an earlier appt

Coco - the natural option is about on a par with IVF isn't it!! but not open to many of us!!

Mini I know  what you mean about the language barrier today I have had loads on about 6 calls to Spain!! also her forgetting to tell me about getting oetrogen adn progesterone bloods done! Then she said take 5000 units of pregnyl tonight (never having told me to get a prescription for it before!! fortunately I had some left over in the fridge)


My news

I had yet another monitored cycle this week and my lining on day 8 was 2mm and on day 12 3.8mm so I am trying this week for a transfer on Sunday as she hopes it will continue to grow.  I have had a pregnyl shot this evening, then I start cyclogest tomorrow and hopefully if the eggs and sperm all defrost ok, they are defrosting all 16 of them!!  I should have ET on Sun if all goes to plan.

I don't want a third wasted time to Barcelona as I am sick of the sight of the place and when you are in a place on treatment all I want to do is concentrate on that it isn't like being on holidays

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ Have everything crossed for you...          
big hugs and wish you well honey x x x


----------



## lulumead

JJ: fingers crossed all can go ahead this month...how exciting.     and   

coco: know what you mean, but surely it just means that the stats have to turn in our favour soon    good luck for friday.

sima: sorry don't know much about levels but sending big   after your negative.

suity: good news about CRM, all sounding positive, although very annoying about the costs...I find this the hardest bit, trying not to worry about the money side.

Jovi: how exciting that appt is soon...look forward to hearing how you get on.

hello everyone else
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GOOD LUCK JJ - hope you get to ET this time round  

Coco - I've given up even thinking about the stats and chances - it just makes me too sad and angry. I just keep focusing on the next step in the right direction  

Sima - like you I naively thought all I needed was some sperm, and here I am 18 months later needing donor eggs and immune tx and who knows what else? Such is life, nothing I can do about it other than try everything possible to reach the ultimate goal. 
Am thinking of you, the time around the BFN is the very worst, hope you feel better and can make plans for next steps soon   

Lulu - am in denial about the costs I think! Best not to think about it too much or I'd just stop - can't believe how much money I've thrown at this already and nothing to show  

Right, early meeting tomorrow so must get to bed now
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1 - ecstatic for you that you've got this far.   Hope this trip to Barcelona is one you'll want to remember for the rest of your life, and that you have the result you and your donor have worked together on for so long.   

Coco - you KNOW you can make a baby...have faith!  I have such a good feeling that your wee man will have a sibling before he gets much older....

Suity - been in touch already.  I'm going on the assumption that CRM will come up trumps for the pair of us.  Look out world for pre Xmas 2009 bumps sported by blonde and red haired women of distinction!      

Jovi - good for you for getting that early appointment - hope it goes well!  

Mini - Presumably CRM Glasgow is part of the same chain as CRM London?  I wonder if you could ask your consultant whether they could try to match you with a donor in another part of the country?  Right now at least, CRM London are matching donors with recipients pretty quickly, all things considered.

Sima, hope you are gradually emerging from the pain of this result and that your family and friends are giving you the support - and space - that you need.  I can't understand how Cornell can "insist" on a blood test.  I'd feel a bit rebellious about this - unless they were prepared to pay of course - since as you say it seems likely it is simply for their own purposes and not for yours.    

Hi to everyone else - have been ignoring my house guest so no more time for personals.  

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well have finally arranged for a consult at GCRM - can't get seen until 21st July but need answers to why my AMH is 0.0 and whats caused my ovaries to shrink so much (the right one is that of a 70 year old woman!). I'm on there waiting list for DE - but want to see what they would do and compare to Repro... Need the answers in order to get closure I think....
JJ - any news yet honey??    
Take care mini x 










/


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ1,   that you are able to go ahead this month - have everything crossed for you  

Suity, glad that your appt with CRM went well 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

JJ1 - so pleased to hear that you are going ahead this month !  Sending you loads of    

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay brilliant news coco       
Here's for a fab fertilisation rate over night!       

Mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Coco - GOOD LUCK!

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Great news Coco, I hope that they all behave perfectly     

Bingbong x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Coco - sounds very promising - I hope you get good fert. results.  

Best
OneStep


----------



## winky77

Great news Coco....I have a good feeling about this cycle for you!  

JJ....I've got so many of my body parts crossed for you that it is difficult to do anything other than lie in the sun....!  Really really hope this Barcelona trip is the one!  My mum and dad are caravanning near there at the moment so if you hear any loud Lancashire voices.....RUN!!!

Well I am down to Brighton this wkend ....was meant to be coming home on sunday eve but have now changed my flight as just managed to secure a consult with Dr Gorgy on Monday AM to talk about immune issues.....might even get the bloods taken if they will do it on the spot (Suity - did you have to go back for another appt?).  Am pulling together all my info that he might want to look at. 

..Winky


----------



## Sima

Excellent News on the EC Coco.  Your clinic have really looked after you on this cycle you must be very pleased.  Are you back home now with your LO?  Let's pray for good news overnight night   

JJ1 - how are you doing?  When do you fly out to Barcelona?  I wish you all the best this weekend.

Love Sima x


----------



## Roo67

Coco = great news on your eggies and no sign of OHSS, hope they get jiggy tonight with wrigglies


R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Arrrgh internet problems tonight, 4th time lucky!!

Coco fantastic news on ur eggs and no OHSS. 

I got voicemail today saying that I had 11 embryos fertilised 15 out of the 16 eggs were mature and ICSI'd and I need to be at the clinic on Sunday 1330 for ET, getting a flight early Sun am staying that night and then back Mon night, my Donor's partner is coming with me, my donor has to work.  Ironically his sister is there on holidays with her boyfr so might have his family connections there anyway!!  His Mum has sent me things from Lourdes to go under the pillow!  

This is the closest that I have got to ET so far since going to Barcelona, so hopefully 4th time there I go will be my lucky time and I don't get sent home empty yet again.  I really hope that I get a thicker lining and to ET on Sun so excited but nervous.  Gosh I haven't been PUPO for over a year now.  I have got a sick cert from my GP until the 17th so will take it as it comes.

Thanks so much for all your kind wishes


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - wishing you all the very best for ET, will be keeping everything crossed that you return on monday PUPO, after all you have been through you so deserve this to happen.

r x


----------



## some1

JJ1 - fantastic news about your embryos!  Am keeping everything crossd that things go really well for you on Sunday!

Some1

xx


----------



## Elpida

JJ - I have everything crossed for you      

Coco - thinking of you too, so glad you managed to avoid OHSS

E x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, fingers crossed for you later today - I'm SO pleased you've had such a different experience this cycle of tx - but really hoping that in amongst your crop of embies there are a number of super advanced and sticky ones that mean you won't be on the tx merry go round for - I dunno - a few years??!  At least?!    

JJ1, hopping up and down anxiously - really want this opportunity to be the one that provides you with a little poppet of your own.  It must be such an exciting and nerve racking time for you and your extended family of donor, his partner, his mother.....      your lining plays ball.    

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco really hope that you get some good news, and delighted that you feel ok after EC- I always felt fine after EC and like the drug free days in between ET.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay - brilliant news!!!  That's fantastic - go Coco
Big hugs mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco fantastic news 100%  when is ET?  we'll (hopefully) be on 2ww together

L x


----------



## dottiep

Fab news Coco - best of luck for blasts on wed.
Hugs
Dx


----------



## Sima

Coco - 6 out of 6!  That's some super sperm and eggs you got there.   Well done at least that is another hurdle crossed for you.  

JJ1 - all the best for your trip to Barcelona tomorrow.  I hope your lining continues to thicken up nicely and I can't wait to see you back on the 2WW board.  This is all very exciting.

Sima x


----------



## wizard

Coco fantastic new, I hope your embryos are cleaving nicely.

JJ I hope this time you come back with some precious cargo, keeping everything crossed for you and I hope your lining comes up trumps this time.

I haven't posted in a while so sorry if I've missed anyone.

Wizard x


----------



## Roo67

Coco - wow that is great news, 6 out of 6 can't ask for better, all the best for blasts for wed.

r x


----------



## lulumead

great news coco, and so pleased you feel well.    for some good blasts.

JJ: so hope your lining thickens up nicely and you get an exciting package to bring back from Barcelona    feels like it is definitely your turn.
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news Coco.    

JJ1 -


----------



## some1

Coco that is fantastic news !!  Really pleased for you !

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, great news -100% fertilisation!! Good luck for ET, hope this is the one for you  

JJ1, wishing you all the luck in the world for ET tomorrow,   that this is the one for you 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Coco that's wonderful news!!!!   
  
JJ1, best of luck for tomorrow. I really hope that your lining plays ball and you come home with your very precious cargo onboard.   

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Coco...hope the embies continue to develop well  

JJ - all the best for the trip to Spain, here's hoping it's finally your turn for the 2WW  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Congrats coco ... hope all goes well for ET and that you and JJ can keep each other sane on the 2ww madness!


Maya


----------



## kylecat

Great news Coco - I am so pleased for you and will be thinking of you wednesday. Will you be having accupuncture before hand?

JJ1 - hope all is going well out in Spain for you - how exciting. Will be following your progress!

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Sima

Excellent news Coco.  Good luck for Weds.  You must be so excited.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, that's great news! Good luck for Wednesday 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Great new Coco!

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco - fab news honey


----------



## wizard

Coco brilliant news!  So pleased for you.

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's great news Coco - all the best for Weds...

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Fab news Coco - you'll soon be PUPO    Good luck  

Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Great news Coco  
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, good luck for ET tomorrow 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

good luck coco.             
xx


----------



## bingbong

Good luck tomorrow Coco     


bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

also quick question, the only thing my consultant recommended for my next go, other than slightly higher gonalf dose was acupuncture. I know lots of you have done this for ET but have any of you done treatment during the process?  I have been suggested to have 4 sessions leading up to ET...but its more money and I'm not sure...I'll probably do ET but any advice about during the process would be gratefully received.
thanks
x


----------



## some1

Coco - good luck for tomorrow !  Will be thinking of you    

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I used to have it regularly with Daniell Elliott at the londonacupuncture clinic, but he only recommended going a few time before ET and the cruical stages are pre and post ET on the day


Coco really hope that ET goes well thinking of you tomorrow
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Coco 
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

coco all the best honey - not long now and you'll be PUPO!!!          
big big hugs
Mini x x


----------



## Elpida

Hope all goes well today Coco  

E x


----------



## dottiep

Coco - fingers crossed for a smooth transfer today. Will be thinking of you

Dx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, may this be the last transfer you'll every need.  Hope the nerves transform into excitement and PUPO glow!
       

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Coco....have got everything crossed for you today!!  Hope those baby blasts are nicely bedding in by this evening!  

    

Winky


----------



## Maya7

All the best Coco!!!  Hope all goes smoothly.


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayyyy brilliant coco... Take care and rest up -     for your 2WW x


----------



## madmisti

Great news Coco  - hope the 2WW goes fast and with as little drama as possible!

M x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco really hope that you 2ww goes smoothly - expanding blasts sounds fantastic!


----------



## wizard

I am due to have my second go at IVF at the end of this month.  Short protocol this time.  I feel unbelievably like I don't want to do it.  Well maybe that's the wrong phrase; I want to be pregnant and have a child but I don't want to pump myself full of drugs, lose the plot for a month or so and then have to deal with the disappointment of it not working, the financial hole it leaves and then doing it all over again.

Now I know that sounds horribly pessimistic and bleak and I need to muster up some positivity and interest.  I think my hormones are still a bit all over the show


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Wizard
I can very much relate to what you've just written. I went in for a scan for the FET today - to be presented by the large invoice. And then during the scan they found a fibroid (never had any before - so they thought maybe the pregnancy had made it grow. Or it could be that they've got a new scanning machine and they can see more than before. It's only 1.5 cm at the moment, but they said the estrogen in pregnancy could well make it grow...). 

I was quite tearful afterwards - feeling that yes I want to be pregnant and have a child, but there's a fear now of what this is doing to me financially and physically... and what if it doesn't work. And I have to carry on doing this again and again. (well, not have to, but you know what I mean)

In fact, and this sounds awful, it was hard to remember the pregnancy as I walked away. The trying and the being "on hold" between tries has taken up so much time in relation to the few weeks when I was pregnant, that going back for scans made me feel like this is where I'm stuck - just trying... 

I know that I'm extremely tired at the moment and a good rest would help make me more positive. 

Perhaps we just need to keep walking forwards - even though we're having bleak days today - and trust that when it does work, that that new reality will make all of this pale into insignificance. 

Sorry this isn't really able to help you - others on this board are very good at positive thinking - but I wanted to let you know you're not alone. Let's hope things will look brighter soon.   

Thinking of you    
All the best
OneStep


----------



## wizard

OneStep, thanks for your post.  I wasn't looking for a positive pick-me-up post, if I was seeking anything it was empathy and understanding and I got from you that so thank you.  I'm sorry about the fibroid; did they say where it was?  I have one about the same size, maybe a bit bigger but it's intramural so shouldn't affect implantation etc.  That's what I'm hoping anyway, and that it hasn't grown with all the drugs when I go back for my scan when my period starts.

Yes, let's hope we have sunnier times ahead and that these hard moments will become a vague memory.  When do you hope to have FET?  Fingers crossed for you.

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Wizard
My fibroid is not affecting the lining, it's "at the back" (though I don't know what that means and googling just scared me silly - note to self: don't google such conditions!). The doctor said it shouldn't affect treatment, though it might affect delivery of a baby (ie I might need a caesarian) if it grows. 

I hope yours is ok when you have the next scan.

Depending on when I ovulate, the FET should be at the end of next week. I find it hard to pick up surges with OPKs, so I'm having to have several scans instead. 

Good luck for this next cycle - I hope it goes smoothly and that the outcome is a BFP.  

Take care
OneStep


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

No I have emailed the co-ordinator again asking for the report, she said that she has to get it from the lab and then translate it, but I have told her to email it to me and I can get it translated here as I have a Mr Trew appt on Tues and I want that info, even if it is in Spansh we'll be able to make out the figures- plus my friends DP is a Spanish translator

L x


----------



## lulumead

hope you get your report soon JJ and can get some answers, always a bit easy when they is a way forward, and you've had such a tough ride.

Hi onestep: hope everything moves ahead ok and you can do FET this week.

wizard: know what you mean, hard to stay positive. I'm about to start my 2nd IVF and I really can't believe its going to work...no reason why it shouldn't have last time, well it kind of did as was biochemical, so I can't see how it will be different this time.  So many people on here don't seem to have any obvious problems and have done so many treatments and still no luck but then I keep thinking it has to work for someone for them to get the stats!  I read something that said if you took 100 women and there was a success rate of 50%, after the 1st go 50 if them would have babies, leaving 50 who didn't, so at the end of the 2nd go of these 50, 25 would have babies, leaving 25 to go for attempt number 3 where 12 would have babies....so after 3 attempts its about 87%.  Stupidly this made me feel better, even though I know this isn't really how stats work    All we can do is think positive and keep our fingers crossed, when do you start?

xx


----------



## lulumead

my friend had similar experience, 1st child conceived first month, 2nd one due in 4 weeks was after a year trying naturally and two months of clomid...only difference was age!  34 and 37!  I think even if you have a child and are obviously grateful for that, the desire of a second is no less real and emotionally/financially tough to deal with.

fingers crossed this go works and the 2WW board remains positive for a while...think we all need it so we can find the energy to keep going!

hmmm....yes last weekend was fun! back to reality now, off in a bit to watch young people spit some lyrics! I call it poetry!

xx


----------



## flying solo

girls im sorry but can i ask another question llol

i started down regging yesterday and i was just wondering how long it tends to take.i know everyone is different but was just hoping for a guestimate .
i really need a holiday so trying to work out when i can book one (a week in the back end of scotland it a little wood cabin sounds bliss to me )
im all over the place i dont know how you all cope with it ,i feel on edge all the time and keep bursting in to tears for no reason .
i can only afford 3 trys and thats my savings gone so i guess im pinning all my hopes on it . if it works first time i can have the new kitchen i really need lol if not then i guess i will have to keep the pan catching the water from the leaking sink lol

thanks in advance girls 
solo


----------



## RichmondLass

Wiz - I'm not at all surprised that's how you feel at the moment. It's a big ask to put your body and mind (probably more importantly) through such extremes. I guess one technique might be to imagine if feeling that physically and mentall rough was a by-product of actually being pregnant - would it seem so bad then? I don't know but mustering strength when you've had a few knock backs is always tough. I don't know how I'd feel but you are a strong person and I know you'll do it! I guess one thing I have to feel lucky about is not having to pump myself full of drugs. Although I have been a little tearful and stressed this week and can't decide if it's these funny old patches or just the week I've had! In any case, fingers and toes crossed for you - you deserve a good outcome!



OneStepAtATime said:


> My fibroid is not affecting the lining, it's "at the back" (though I don't know what that means and googling just scared me silly - note to self: don't google such conditions!). The doctor said it shouldn't affect treatment, though it might affect delivery of a baby (ie I might need a caesarian) if it grows.
> 
> OneStep


One Step - I have a fibroid 'at the back' or against the anterior wall I think the consultant said. I had it explored about 18 months ago and scanned again in Spain and it doesn't seem to have grown during that time (it's less than 5cm) and they assured me it wouldn't prevent me getting pregnant. However, no-one said anything about delivery so that's a question for me to ask...thanks for that.

RLx


----------



## lulumead

hello there - not sure whose left on this board!

I start my 2nd attempt this week, injections start tonight and 1st scan friday...I assume egg collection end of next week sometime.

Trying to think positively  

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Lulu,

I'm still here, sort of....am waiting for DE IVF but have now been thrown by this LWC thing. If they don't get their sperm bank sorted out then I might not be able to go ahead there in July/Aug as planned. Reluctant to spend extra cash on importing from Denmark....we'll see

Good luck for round two - hope it all goes smoothly and ends with a positive result  
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

the LWC thing is a nightmare ... importing to here from ESB is expensive because of the £1000 pregnancy slot on top!

Thanks for good wishes.  Really hope LWC gets sorted in time for you to get going - you really deserve some good luck.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Lulu - I know, I can't believe this has happened on top of everything else! Am looking for alternatives to ESB to see if I can avoid the preg slot costs there....
And hoping, since ET was going to be end August, that things will be sorted out by then - is nearly 3 months away. But need to start drugs mid July and don't want to start if there is a chance the cycle cannot go ahead....

Oh well, off on holiday for a week tomorrow so shall try not to think about it too much and just enjoy HK!

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

I'm still here lulu- waiting for my period - should be here middle of next week then I'll start stimming.

Good luck with yout tx and keep us posted . Like suitcase I'm off on holiday tomorrow (although unfortunately it's [possibly a very rainy] Dorset and not HK!). Suitcase have a good break.

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck Wiz! Have a fab holiday - hope the rain holds off for you. Suity a holiday to HK sounds a bloody brilliant idea - get them in quick gals as you won't be able to do that next year!
RLx


----------



## Elpida

I'm still here too - I think! I'm waiting to hear about the donor at my clinic - he was due to have his final blood tests last week but delayed his appointment so I have to call again this Friday. It's doing my head in as I just feel stuck. Assuming all is clear then I can take the pill to start short protocol  

This whole LWC thing is a nightmare, I can't begin to imagine how it must be impacting on so many people, horrid.

Lulu - hope the injections go ok, are you doing short protocol too?

Wizard & Suity enjoy your respective hols!

E x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hi ladies - what has happend at LWC??
RL


----------



## lulumead

happy holidays wizard and suity, sounds like a great idea to have a break.

Sorry you're a bit stuck at the mo E, hope you can get moving....I'm doing minimal stimulation at Create, wanted to take as few drugs as possible but if this go doesn't work, not sure what I'll do next. I really like the clinic and its philosophy. Think its the same as short protocol...they aim to get me between 2 - 7 eggs.  so here's hoping.

xx


----------



## Roo67

Wizard and Suity - hope you both have lovely holidays and the rain stays away wizard.

Es - hope you can get started agio soon

R x


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
I'm trying to plan a holiday sometime between now and stims. I should be starting to downreg mid-July.

My question is: which drugs need keeping cool? I know I kept some in the fridge, but can't remember which. 

For downregging I think I was on buseralin - does that need to be kept cool? 
For stims I think I was on menopur - do stims drugs need to be kept cool?

I might just head off and travel around Europe a bit on the train, possibly with some hiking, so may be staying in all sorts of places and can't guarantee whether I'll be able to keep anything cool. 
Thanks
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

Hello all,

1st scan today (day 5 of stims) and all ok...looks like about 8 follies of good size and some small ones. They were a bit worried about the number in my left ovary so might reduce my dose if bloods come back.  Lining nice and thick already.  Another scan monday.  Seems to be ok so far.

hope everyone else on here ok.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu brill news - are you still doing the mild stim ivf?? You respond really well to it! 
       for your next set of scans, take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, glad that your scan went well  

Es, hope that you have had some good news re your donor's bloods today and can get going again  

Wizard and Suity, hope that you are both having great holidays 

Hi to everyone else (sorry if i've missed anyone)

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

thanks!...yep minimal stims for me...gonal f 225 this time and i start cetrotide tomorrow too.  I'm trying to be positive, it just seems so hard for everyone on here...its hard to believe it works!  even when things seem to go ok.
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,
    Lulu, thank you for the info on the IUI thread.  You sound as if you are progressing well this cycle and this mild stims protocol works really well for you.  Wonder how many eggs you would produce on stronger stims!  
    Hi to everyone and hope those heading off on holidays have a really great relaxing time, you definitely all deserve it.
    Roo, is the pic of your actual embies?  How lovely  
    I think I'm probably not alone in having the dilemma at the moment of whether to give up on my own eggs and go straight to donor eggs, I know the stats are pretty poor at my age.  Does anyone know of any tests that might give a few more indications of egg quality, ie AMH? and how accurate this might be?  My FSH was 11.8 earlier this year  .  I only produced 1 follicle on 100mg of Clomid for my IUI at Reprofit  , so am wondering if this shows I am running out of eggs?  Any thoughts appreciated, thanks you,
                            love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco it is so hard Here is a link that might help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

If I was you I would want to know if the sperm had an impact- do you have anymore of it left or would you have to source somemore? as maybe you could have IUI instead of IVF/ICSI if the quality was good enough.

Would NK cells make and impact and if so what therapy?

Hoping that they can shed some light and help you.
L x


----------



## lulumead

grrr...just posted and lost internet connection.

Anyway, Coco just wanted to send you some  , its so hard and frustrating as it seems to be so much about luck in this process.  I hope the consultant is able to give you some answers that can find a way forward.

big   and lots of  

Let us know what they say.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco - Where are you having your NK cells done?  Mr *******?  If so he is a nice man and diagnosed me.   The NK cell tests is not usually done in the uterus (but can be with endometrium biopsies) as that is ever changing, usually they take blood tests- send them away (RFU is Alan Beers lab- 'Is your body baby friendly? author) and the blood measures NK cells activity in the blood, not the cell count as again that is ever changing.  The treatments range from steroids, clexane injections, aspirin, IVIG, intralipid infusions or Humira injs for raised TNF levels.

This whole TTC thing is so hard as we are so used to being in control, and able to control and change outcomes by things we do, but this is all in the lap of the Gods.  You really wonder how there are any children on the planet sometimes. 

The bit about the experts not know is also v annoying, but I guess it shows that it is a numbers game and down to chance.  I remember going to the Bridge and saying to Mr Shaw - why I have I lost my baby, and he replied that he was going to ask me the same thing as he didn't know

I was just thinking that if you change sperm donors then maybe you could do IUI (natural or medicated) and then not have the risk of OHSS, did you ever take it up with the DS bank that the sperm that they were not suitable for IUI?

Wishing you luck for tomorrow

l x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I have just replied to you on the other thread. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=179222.msg3106091#msg3106091
Best of luck X


----------



## lulumead

hello - had my second scan today...all looking ok. looks like 14 follies this time that might be big enough, so hopefully I'll get an egg.  Waiting for bloods to come back to see if EC will be weds/thurs or fri!!  Am hoping Friday as have arranged my work around this - but nevermind.

hope everyone else doing ok.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

OMG - that's brilliant Lulu -     that EC goes as planned - am sure you'll have some lovely juicy eggies in amongst those 14 follies x x


----------



## lulumead

thanks mini - you are always so lovely and positive.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I think its absolutely amazing at how well you're responding on a min stim cycle!  It's great you can produce that amount of follies and not over stim your body - brilliant honey -will be       for this cycle for you x x


----------



## lulumead

yes...its nice not to have to take too many drugs..I'm a bit of baby about that sort of thing...although injections I weirdly quite like!!
xx


----------



## wizard

Back from a few days in Dorset, weather just about held (thanks for everyone's good wishes) but unfortunately I have returned with a nasty viral thing (self-diagnosis   ).  I feel like I've swallowed a golf ball with razor blades and someone has injected my body with a mean aching poison.  My period is due tomorrow, after which I'll call the clinic to arrange a scan the next day and hopefully start stimming.  I hope this illness doesn't adversely affect things.  

Coco I can't offer any advice on the immune testing I'm afraid but I hope JJ and others have helped you out.  Rosi I only ever had my FSH done so I can't help you out with AMH or others, sorry.

lulu your response is just fantastic!  So pleased for you, I hope you get a some lovely eggs from those follies.

OneStep I like the sound of your holiday, I know pregnyl has to be kept in the fridge but I was on different stims and d/r to you so not sure about those.

E, hope things get moving soon for you.  I hate this limbo land although I know having a break is a good thing.

Hello to everyone else and sorry if I've missed anyone.

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

ooh wizard that doesn't sound very nice...hope you can get some rest. Honey and lemon always good, and lots of sleep.
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

wizard - poor you honey       take care of yourself - doesn't help with AF on her way too.
Take care big hugs mini x x


----------



## Sima

Lulu - well done on producing a good bunch of follies on min stims.  Hopefully there will be a few eggs in there.  You never know you might be able to freeze some which might be a first for Create.  Good luck for EC later this week.

Wizard - glad you had a good time in Dorset.  Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit poorly.  I hope it does not delay treatment.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, great news re your follies 

Wizard, glad you had a good time in Dorset, sorry that you have brought a nasty virus back with you 

Coco , hope your consultation goes well tomorrow and you are able to get some answers 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Well done Lulu - I always look out for your news


----------



## Elpida

Hi Everyone 

i'm a bit out of the loop so sorry for crap personals ... 

Coco- so sorry things haven't worked out for you, I hope your consultation goes well. I know nothing about immune stuff, but I hope you're given some indication of where to turn next.

Lulu - all looks good with you - when are you scheduled for EC?

Wizard - hope you feel better soon - keep up the vitamin C!

I've had good news - the donor has been released from quarantine (I cried with relief when they told me on the phone on Friday, I've obviously been far more stressed and worried about it than I thought). I went for a scan today and all is very quiet down there - no lining and doesn't look like my ovaries have been doing anything either 

So, I start the pill today to remind my body what it's like to have some oestrogen and to 'train my endometrium' as the consultant said   I like that. Then on CD1 start short protocol IVF. So glad to be moving forward again. I have accupuncture this week, hypno CD's on my ipod and am necking Q10 and Royal Jelly like there's no tomorrow. I'm going to throw everything at this one - so let me know if you can think of anything else!

E xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - brilliant news honey - god what a relief ref donor!!!  No wonder your ovies and lining have gone into hiding.... am sure now this worry has gone away they'll come out to play.  Our bodies do strange things.... am currently on a 56 day cycle!!  doing head in... think will email repro and check up on this.

Take care big hugs mini x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose you are such a positive person - even if you may not feel it you come across in such a positive way.  All the best for your appts with Dr  ******* - does make sense to me.  Wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle         take care - really hope this AF is not a painful as expected.  Big big hugs mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose Mr ******* is lovely he diagnosed me I like his manner. You have the bloods done at the HCA lab next door to LWC so familiar turf.  I noticed no difference in AF being extra heavy but then I had my lining destroyed by that point!

Don't you ever think you are sick of the sight of Harley St, I had treatment round the corner, then 2 gyanecologists, hypnotherpay -and she moved premises up and down the street twice, acupuncture, Mr ******* and the blood place and the clinic round the corner, sometimes I felt like I was spending my whole day there!

Lx


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Rose; good news that you have appointment booked, fingers crossed you get some useful answers.    hope Af not too hideous.

JJ: we could do with a small flat on harley street so FF-er's can retreat for a cuppa...when someone wins the lottery!!

mini: crikey, I really hope AF turns up so that must be v frustrating. white trousers only for you for now on!!

Coco - hope you got some answers today.

I had another scan today, they want to get timing right and maximise all the egg potential!  So provisionally booked for Friday EC but if bloods come back saying something different later today then it could be Thursday. 
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - its all sounding good!!       
Take care mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, its all looking good for you 

Es, great news re your donor  

Rose, hope that your appt with Dr ******* goes well and you manage to get some answers 


Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Rose - glad you have got your appt sorted, hope all goes well and you get some answers

Lulu - what a fab crop, good that they are keeping a close eye on you, all the best for EC, whenever that may be 

Es - great news from your donor, glad you can get started again.

R xz


----------



## lulumead

eek....moved to thursday am...and have just realised that the HCG trigger that I bought at clinic I have stupidly left out of the fridge from yesterday morning...have now put in the fridge but am worried I have been stupid and it won't work.  Any thoughts? do you think it will be ok?
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu, I'm with rose - best to check with clinic - hopefully they'll have a 24hr hotline so to speak.  Having never had to trigger before am unsure what to say..... for once!!      
all the best honey x x x


----------



## lulumead

eek...no 24hour call out, have posted on the pharmacist board...will go and do nurse too.  I figure that I'll have to do it anyway...don't think I'll be able to do anything about it between now and 11.45...will have to ring the clinic in the morning.
ho hum...stupid me...its because they didn't remind me!!!
x


----------



## Roo67

Just been looking online on drugs formulary and can't find any answers, will dig out my book and get back to you

r x


----------



## lulumead

thanks Roo...what an  
xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks. will do that!
I can't imagine it can be that disastrous...although I have no idea why things should or shouldn't be kept chilled.
x


----------



## lulumead

good idea Rose...there was a pager number on the create website...feel stupid for having to contact them though!


----------



## Roo67

Lulu,

'Store the vials of powder at room temperature between 59-86 degrees F (15-30 degrees C) away from light and moisture. Store the mixed medication in the refrigerator between 36-46 degrees F (2-8 degrees C)'

But then found the leaflet that says 'must be refridgerated between 2 - 8 degrees'

what does the info leaftet say that is in the box?

R x


----------



## lulumead

thanks so much for finding that out Roo...paged the clinic, lovely nurse just called back and said it was totally fine!  Then told me how well i had done so far...so that was nice to hear.

Thanks ladies, again you are all fantastic.
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

I think that they are a little over cautious in saying refridgerate it prior to mixing, 

glad you got an answer and Good luck

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lulu good luck- it wouldn't be a proper cycle without a drama over drugs at some point!

L x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi ladies, I'm a bit out of date at the moment.

Lulu, good luck with EC, it sounds as though this cycle is going really well despite the last minute drug panic  

I have started round two IVF and today had my first stimming scan after 6 days of stimms.  Sadly, of the 6 follies, one is racing ahead at 18mm.  Really not sure what to do as I don't respond well to the drugs so next time may not be any better.  The doctor was talking about possibly converting to IUI, but I am in two minds - if I don't go ahead with IVF, I may always wonder whether I made the right decision.  God this is so hard on your own isn't it?  I'm back in tomorrow for another scan, bloods and decision time

I hope everyone is well

Sunny xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sunny really hope that your follies get in synch!! and this round goes ok
Lx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, good luck for EC tomorrow 

Sunnygirl, hope that your scan goes well tomorrow and I hope the smaller follies have caught up with the larger one 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

sunny - hope follies catch up for tomorrow   
xx


----------



## wizard

lulu good luck with EC, sounds really promising to date.

sunnygirl welcome back and I hope you get some good news at your next scan.

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi all,  my scan today was pretty much as I feared - the tiddlers are still sleeping so only one follie.  Anyway, I am going for EC on Friday and am   that this is a strong one......

Good luck tomorrow Lulu   

Sunny xx


----------



## Sima

Lulu - good luck with EC today.  I hope you get lots of lovely eggs.

Sunny - sorry to hear that stimming has not gone to plan so far.  Let's hope you get better news today.  I do not know what is going on with you but I have heard of something called a dominant follicle which is sounds that you have got. The doc might want to convert to IUI since this follicle is taking all of the drugs and growing and therefore leaving the others behind.  Listen to what your docs have to say.  It might be worth converting to IUI this time and then may be having IVF next month (assuming you don't get a BFP).


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck Lulu - hope your amazing response to the stimms continues into a fine crop of mature eggs and then flourishing embies.      

Sunny, it's a bummer that things haven't gone entirely to plan.   I'm in Sima's camp re IVF vs IUI if only one follicle is likely to be harvested on Friday, but I know how much I had tied up in my OEIVF cycle last August (2 follies, subsequently only one egg, which didn't subsequently fertilise  ) both financially and emotionally and that it may be difficult even to consider IUI at this late stage (I know I couldn't get my head around other options once I was committed to my course of action).  Sending you lots of good vibes, however you choose to proceed    , and hope one way or another a BFP is the end result for you.    

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sunny all the best honey       

Lulu - thinking of you today - all the best for EC and here's to there being a right party in that petri dish tonight !!       

  

Big big hugs mini  x


----------



## lulumead

well seems a bumper crop of follies means nothing! three eggs. doctors very surprised there weren't more after my amazing response, they don't know why but flushed but follies in case any were stuck.  Embryologist said the three they got looked as they should nice and fluffy    didn't think eggs were fluffy! Just hoping i get one to get back but who knows - not feeling very positive....seems so weird after such a good response but as we know, not much of this seems to make sense

thanks for positive vibes.
x


----------



## kylecat

Lulu - sorry to hear that you didn't get as many eggs as you'd hoped but as they always say, it only takes one!

It sounds like they are very good quality though so I shall keep my fingers crossed for you, 

Love Kylecat xxx


----------



## Sima

Hi Lulu - well done on getting 3 lovely fluffy eggs.     I have no idea why we sometimes get loads of follicles but no eggs inside of them.  You might remember that I had 10 but only 3 eggs on my first tx.  Ho hum we can worry about that another day.  Let's hope you get 3 wonderful embies overnight.     Just remember - in the words of De La Soul.....3 is the magic number


----------



## Elpida

Lulu - I think those three 'fluffy' eggs sound wonderful. It's hard when things aren't what you expected here's   to them working wonders over the next few days.

Sunny - all the best for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.

Rose - so glad the consultation went well, I have everything crossed for you that there'll be some answers for you.

I went for acupuncture this afternoon with someone who specialises in fertility - it was quite odd. I've had acupuncture before but for  a bad back - so a clear link with where the needles are inserted in relation to what's being treated this was quite different (which I knew it would be) but I nearly passed out at one point - felt truly dreadful and thought I was going to vomit. Quite bizarre. I'm prepared to throw everything at this cycle - but his suggestion of half a teaspoon of caviar a day might be a step too far .... ew! 

Anyone else heard of this?

E xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu really hope that your eggs are fluffy and make nice embryos!

Rose so pleased that you had your tests sorted out, hayfever in people is so common and in people who have never had it before!  Lots of people are turning up in A+E with hayfever and thinking that they have all things piggy at the moment.

L x


----------



## Elpida

^^   at 'all things piggy'


----------



## lulumead

hello - phew clinic just rang and all 3 have fertilised so am feeling a bit better about it all.  They are transferring tomorrow only day 2. My mum thinks they are fobbing me off as weekend and should be done on Sunday but I'm not sure whether day 2 or 3 really makes much difference. And anyway thats when its happening so that's that!  I'm just relieved something to go back in.

Thanks for support - this is such a roller coaster!!! and I don't really like those  
xx


----------



## wizard

lulu that's great news you must be so relieved.  Did you do ICSI?  Great that all 3 fertilised if just IVF.  I don't think there is much difference between day 2 and 3, others may post and have more info than me.  As you say though that's when it's happening so it doesn't really matter.

Sunnygirl I'm keeping everything crossed for you today and hoping that your one follie is big and strong   

I started stims yesterday.  I don't think I could feel any less enthusiastic if I tried.  I feel I should be grateful that I have another chance to go again as others are not even that lucky.  First time IVF had a bit of interest - if only because it was all unknown and although hellishly stressful and nail biting I did at least have some emotion about it all.  This time I feel I'm just going through the motions.  But maybe that's a good thing as my stomach isn't in my mouth all the time and I'm a bit more que sera sera about it.  I've dumped my body is a temple approach too, eating more or less the same as usual.  Which means lots of sugar puffs!  

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

with you on the body is a temple thing!!  I can't do it...just behaving normally - second time round was definitely less stressful overall.  was ivf not icsi, so the danish sperms done good again.  
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Wizard - My successful cycle was the one where I ate totally normally, forgot all my vitamins etc. I tried to be careful with lifting and carrying. Its just too stressful for me to do it any other way.

Good luck everybody - BRILL news Lulu xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Fab news Lulu, all the best for tomorrow.

R x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Lulu, good luck with ET tomorrow and well done on your perfect fertilisation rate, that's fantastic   

Wizard, I'm sorry to hear that you are having a hard time this time round.  I'm sure that's your minds way of protecting yourself from  getting too hurt - It WILL work this time, sending you lots of positive vibes       

I'm back from EC today - my big follie produced an egg, so I am feeling as good as I possibly can.  I'm praying that tomorrow morning brings good news and I get Lulu's 100% hit rate.....  Since I have returned, my eyesight has been really blurry and I'm struggling to focus without reading glasses - I bought a pair earlier this year but have never worn them.  In fact it seems to have deteriorated quite a lot since I started with all the drugs a few months back.  It may of course be my age creeping up on me   but the drugs and my eye problems do seem to have started at the same time.  Am I being paranoid??  

Sunny xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu really hope ET goes well,
Sunny good luck for this cycle- I also think that the eye have deterioirated since IVF (or is it aging as well as IVF). ARe you doing EC or IUI this time with your one big egg?
Wizard I really hope that the relaxed approach helps and the cycle brings you good results.


----------



## sunnygirl1

Thanks JJ, I went for EC in the end.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

really hope that the fertilization goes well!!


----------



## lulumead

hi sunny..lots of     for lovely fertilisation.
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, great news about your embies . Good luck for ET tomorrow 

Sunnygirl,   that your egg gets jiggy with the wrigglies tonight 

Wizard, good luck with your cycle   

Coco, glad that you have got your next tx cycle planned  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Lulu - well done on getting 3 out of 3.  Good luck for EC tomorrow.

Wizard - good luck with this IVF cycle. I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Sunny - well done on getting your egg. Good luck for tomorrow and getting your fertilisation result.

Coco - I'm glad your consultation went well.  Sorry that you did not get all the answers that you wanted but hopefully you will have enough info to make an informed decision for your next cycle.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco - I think what they have suggested is sound, but disappointing to know this is a game of numbers, when you hear some of the girls who just plod away and get pregnant on 10th, 12th cycle, another I know after 17 years is now 30 weeks - with little real differences on their cycles, different clinic but similar treatment and the  successful cycle is similar to the rest - I just wish that we had a crystal ball and they could say on your 12th cycle you will get pregnant and then we would know just keep at it.  

It is hard.  I just seem to unearth another problem at each hurdle try an fix that and then there is another- not sure which is worse.  

It is a game of numbers and one day ours will come up if we don't give up as the stats for IVF is low anyway but if we aren't doing it the stats are zero!

Good Luck


----------



## sunnygirl1

Coco, I'm glad that you have a plan for September but sorry that you didn't get the answers that you wanted.  For all of the research and science thrown at IVF, there does seem to be a lot of luck needed in this hard old game too.  Good luck with your next cycle  

I had the phone call early this morning and my single egg has fertilised, ET on Monday.  I didn't sleep well, but very relieved now  

Sunny xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sunnygirl, great that your egg fertilised, good luck for ET on Monday 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

great news sunny...good luck for transfer.  

coco - i suppose the sperm could make a difference. surely the only other thing to do is to test the embyro's for abnormalities before they go back (can't remember what that is called) but i think embies can look great under microscope but have abnormalities as they develop and by checking them you can see if they are worth going back in.  someone probably knows more about this than me. I know the acupuncturist today said he'd worked with women who done that and in 90% of cases there was some abnormality in the 'normal' looking embryo and they were told not to bother putting them back. Might be worth investigating....although it probably all comes down to luck - not very scientific or helpful  

xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Lots of positive thoughts at this time to Coco, Sunny, Wizard and Lulu.    

I'm off for an ultrasound tomorrow at 11am - all bleeding stopped on Friday which is very good news as that's why the last cycle was cancelled.  So all being well with the old lining, I'm hoping I might be winging my way to Barca for a spot of legs in the air this week.

Keeping everything except my legs crossed.
RLxx


----------



## lulumead

great news RL - sending lots of    
xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

RL - that's great news.  Good luck in Barcelona.  There are lots of us txing at the moment.  I hope the scan goes well tomorrow   

Sunny xx


----------



## wizard

Thanks Rose, sima, sunnygirl, Lou-Ann, LL and lulu for your thoughts and good wishes.  I went back for a scan today, after only 4 days of stimming and I have 4  follies at between 12 and 13.5   .  After having stimmed for 15 days last time I was astounded that after only 4 days I had one at 13.5.  Worries me slightly that they're growing too fast.... but there's always something to worry about isn't there?  I have a couple of other smaller ones so numbers aren't great this time round, but I'm telling myself it's quality not quantity that matters.  Back again on Weds for another scan and start cetrotide tomorrow.

Coco I don't have any advice about the sperm but as JJ says it really is a numbers game, no matter how well each cycle goes.  It's like trying to get a six on a dice and the three times you've rolled so far it's been a 1-5 that's come up.  Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle.

Sunnygirl I hope ET went well today   

RL fantastic news on your lining.  So please for you and I hope you have precious cargo on board very soon.

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Wizard, that sounds like 4 good follies there.  I hope the little ones catch up too   .  When do they think you will be ready for EC?

RL, how was your scan today?

I had my embie transferred today.  All went well  .  Now its the long old wait!

Sunny xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello ladies

Good news - I'm booked in for transfer at 11.30am Friday!!  Got a nice plump 5.4 today.  And a 19mm something or other on one of my ovaries which they can't tell if it's a cyst or a follicle.

And have been feeling very excited!!  

Just brought down to earth with a tearful bang, however, by the friend who said she was going to go with me, who now says she has a school governor's meeting and a leaving do she wants to go to so will I be alright on my own?

I will be, of course, and I would have been perfectly alright on my own if I thought I was going to go on my own from the start.  I'm very used to being on my own.  But when you think you're going with a good friend to be all excited and nervous with you and then she lets you down...

Sunny - how exciting about embie on board! Go safely now.  And Wiz - good news about follies, aren't you clever?


So trying to pull myself up from there to feeling excited again - you truly are on your own in this life hey?

RLx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL fantastic news that all is going well with ET, it is a pity about your friend, but like you say you will get through it on your own, or is there anyone else who could come over.

Sunnygirl- really pleased that you have your embie on board and the 2ww starts!!

Wizard the follies seem to be doing v well!!

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

RichmondLass, glad that your scan went well today, good luck for Friday 

Sunnygirl, glad that ET went well today, congrats on being PUPO!! Good luck for your 2ww 

Wizard, good news re your follies, good luck for your scan on Weds, hope the smaller ones catch up 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

No JJ1.  I can't ask anyone at such short notice. Well, I've asked two friends and they said they couldn't.  The thing is, like many strong and successful women who are used to coping alone, I find it very difficult to ask for help or support.  I do the 'I'm fine' thing and then people don't realise I'm just like them and need a bit of comfort or might, God forbid, have a vulnerable side underneath the tough exterior.

Better get used to it I suppose!!

RLx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

RL - I'm so sorry your friend cancelled on you - and at such short notice. I'm one of those people who actually prefers to do these sorts of things alone - I'm so used to travelling for work etc and find it much simpler to only have to worry about myself! But I know I'm in the minority, and I do feel for you, it's especially hard when you've been looking forward to one thing and then at the last minute you feel let down
Big   
Unfortunately we can't be in Barcelona with you, but we're here in the virtual world cheering you on  

Sunny - great news that you're PUPO, all the best for the 2WW   

Wizard - sounds like all is going well for you too - hope next scan shows good development  

Love to everyone else,
Suitcase
x


----------



## sunnygirl1

RL, I am so sorry to hear that you have been let down by your friend.  I honestly don't think that others understand how scary this process is unless they have been through it themselves.  Throw into the pot the fact that we are doing it on our own I think makes us all incredibly brave.  I hope you are feeling a little better today.  Sending you cyberhugs    

Sunny xx


----------



## wizard

RL as others have said I'm sorry your friend has let you down.  As you say it's the fact that you had geared yourself up for it and got into the head space of sharing it with someone and having someone else around.  And I don't want to speak out of turn or criticise your friend but I think the reasons are cr*p and I'd be hurt and hacked off if a friend did that to me.  Like suitcase I find it easier to do these things solo, that way I only have myself to account for and think about.  

Thanks JJ, Lou-Ann, sunnygirl, suitcase and RL for your good wishes.  It lifts my spirits when you take the time to post amd mention me, it's really is fantastic knowing you're all there.  This singlies route is no easy thing.

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Howdy all.  She's relented but now thrown a child's theatre performance on Saturday morning into the mix, so she's coming out with me but we are travelling back separately - I don't want to risk flying back Friday night if I really don't have to.  We have known each other 25 years but it's still difficult to be totally honest.

So there we are!  Totally agree with everything you've all said!  I too am very used to being by myself  and coping but have worked really hard recently - even with a counsellor - to ask for help/support/reveal the vulnerable inner me etc.  So it's extra hard that you get a knock back when you do pluck up the courage to ask for support!  It makes me just want to creep back inside my shell and never ask anyone for anything ever again.

hey ho - well, feel better today because, really,  truly, it's all about me!!   Have to focus on relaxing and being happy and unstressed.  very difficult because it's taken me two days to book a hotel - there's a U2 gig on in Barcelona !! Everywhere is booked. 

Thank God for you ladies!
RLxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

RL - I'm so glad she is coming with you now, although she's not making it easy is she? Pah, friends eh? If you do get the chance to be honest with her at some point, then I think you should gently tell her how hard it was for you to ask for help and how upsetting it was when she let you down...if you've known eachother for 25 years you should be able to tell her about it

I'm totally with you on the finding it hard to ask for help. I'm very much the same and not sure if that will ever change. When you've been fiercely independent for nearly 40 years, it's pretty hard to change that! 

Sort of on a slight tangent, but I wonder if we should try to re-instate the singles chat evenings? We used to have them once a month and it's a nice way of meeting without actually meeting in person - better than the forum which isn't real time if you see what I mean - might be another way of supporting eachother?

Just a thought...don't think we need to organise anything special, just agree a date/time and then all head into chat
Lou - if you're reading, what do you think? 

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies 

I don't usually post on this thread, I usually like to stay in my little abroady world!!! 

Just wanted to pop in and say I think the singles chat night would be a great idea  

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

We have a had a few over the time LadyLottie or Aweeze hosted them so maybe we should have another, not sure if you need a chat host etc they would know all that detail,

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Lou,

Cool, let's see if we can set something up in the next few weeks...I really enjoyed the one or two I was able to join last time we did it - it's a nice half way between meeting in person and using the threads to chat...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Hi

I think the chat night is a good idea - I'm a chat virgin but would like to give it a go..

Maya


----------



## RichmondLass

I'd like that - it would be good to chat to people I 'know' aswell as those of you I've met.

RLx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me too x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rl glad she is going with u if you are going  to have acupuncture ore & post in bcn Joachim is recommended by my London acu but last time I went he was out of town so one of the Ivi bcn ladies recommended uby and she was lovely- if u google them or ask Ivi or I'm girls they will have details as I'm not at home & on my phone!
Mayb your friend will realize how stressful it is when she is there- give her bags to bringback & carry no lifting!
Good luck
L x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
Sorry - I've not been posting much and haven't kept up with news very well.  

Rose - only just seen that you went to see Mr ******* - I hope the results are useful.   

I'm leaving to go hiking in the Austrian Tyrol tomorrow - looking forward to lots of exercise and sleeping well from all the fresh air etc    - but won't be posting again from tomorrow for over a week. I'll catch up and do proper personals then.

I then start downregging on Monday 13 July.

I got an email today to say the Danish wrigglies are out of quarantine and are on their way - yay!  

When I was at a real low point after the m/c, it upset me that it'd be forever before I could get another IVF because of the waiting lists etc etc - it has taken a while (and pushing with MFS about importing sperm), but I now feel physically fit again and am mentally much better than I was, and I did try the frozen blast (even tho it didn't make it). And I did get some tests done, which I hope will make some difference - so it has been good to wait a bit. 

I was v upset by an episode at the hairdressers yesterday - the woman in the seat next to me was 33 weeks with twins (I would be 25...) and she and her hair dresser were chatting incessantly about babies. I literally had tears running down my face, but no-one even noticed... There wasn't a lot I could do except get through it. It took the rest of the day to get back on an even keel emotionally though... I guess I'm relating that just to say that the m/c is very much still "there" and affecting me - but am able to get out of such episodes now (I'm back feeling ok today).  And deep down, although I am a little afraid that this cycle may not work and that I may miscarry, I am grateful that I'm able to try again and that I've got sperm now and I'm able to go into this with what might be called "subdued optimism". 

Wishing those of you going through IVF at the mo the very best of luck     - I'm looking forward to joining you again v soon.
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Rose
It's early days yet - it's no wonder you're still very much coming to terms with what has happened. Be gentle with yourself  

I know what you mean about waiting would make you more stressed - I got myself in a real state about the sperm situation because at one stage it looked like I'd be waiting for months and months.

I hope the hypnotherapy really helps and you can feel more relaxed and positive about the next cycle. With the tests and new protocol you are doing as much as you can to help it work.

Exercise always helps (for me anyway!) - and I'm relishing these last weeks of exercise before the 2ww... Getting some endorphins in the system and breathing deeply is great. I've recently started a meditation class, which is actually more like yoga (there are a lot of moves based on Shiatsu, it's not just sitting) but I find I need a swim beforehand to be calm enough to do it!

That reminds me - my counsellor lent me a book that I would recommend to anyone: "Nurturing yourself through IVF". http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_w_h_?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nurturing+yourself+through+IVF

It's quite short and is in some ways "just" common sense - but it's good for thinking more in a nurturing frame of mind. I've only skimmed it so far, but am taking it next week to read while I'm away ready for the cycle. The only annoying thing is that it's for women who are going through IVF as part of a couple... but if you can ignore that I think it's good.

The other book she lent me is "Conquering Infertility" - which is all about the body/mind balance with regard to fertility.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conquering-Infertility-Domars-Enhancing-Fertility/dp/0142002011/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1246566485&sr=8-1
Again, I've only skimmed, but think it contains some useful ideas.

Take care  
Best wishes
OneStep

/links


----------



## wizard

Back from a scan and after a fast start with the follies they have now changed track.  Since my scan on Weds they have either stayed the same or got smaller  

Wasn't overly convinced the nurse was that good at measuring them, and she also said that different people will measure differently too.  Not very reassuring I didn't think.

I am feeling stressed about it.  I know that's to be expected with IVF but I also know that the damn drugs don't help.  I remember this feeling from last time;  a horrible lowness that means I cry at everything and just can't get perspective.  And it makes me feel hacked off with my body too.

Back on Sunday for a scan.  EC has to be Tuesday as I'm training on Weds and Thurs and being self-employed I can not cancel these commitments.  Which is also causing me anxiety.

Sorry for the me post.  I feel a drug induced darkness around me.

Wizard


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

OneStep- so sorry to hear of your experience at the hairdressers- just when you think that you are ok and mentally strong someting will happen and throw you off your perch.  I really hope that you enjoy your holiday and great news about the wrigglers
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, sorry that you had a tough time at the hairdressers 

Wizard, sorry that your scan didn't go well .   that your follies have a last growth spurt between now and Tuesday 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

OneStep,      Brutal situation - if you'd smiled through that experience I'd have thought you completely mad.     

Wizard,      Is there any chance that you are simply responding slowly to the stimms and that a Friday collection comes into the reckoning?  I ask because during my last cycle of tx, my egg donor was a slow responder (note, not a poor responder) and it took easily a further week than was originally anticipated for egg collection to take place.  Regardless, hope the drug fugue lifts soon.

A-Mx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Onestep, have a lovely holiday.  I hope you really enjoy yourself  

Wizard, I'm sorry you had a disappointing scan today.  Sending you lots of growing vibes for Sunday    .  I know it is easy to say, but try to stay positive.  I know the drugs drive you insane (I'm currently bursting into tears at everything at the moment, including anything I watch on TV - this evening it was Katie and Peter   what is going on.....?!).  As Inde says, could Friday be an option for you?  Thinking of you  

Sunny xx


----------



## RichmondLass

One Step - my heart goes out to you poor love, and Wiz I think those drugs and hormones are tough old things to deal with.  it's not much comfort when you're going through it but at least you know it's not 'you'.  having said that, this is ain incredibly stressful and nerve-wracking thing we are all going through.  Bound to be fraught and frazzled, up and down.  Plus when you get a surge of adrenaline - through joy/excitement or stress, you sometimes get a real downer afterwards. RLxxxxxxxx 

Am posting a repeat of what I said on the Abroadies thread:

Well, I am back from IM and officially on 2WW so will be posting up there in a mo.  They got six DEs and 5 fertilised, 2 grade 9 (equivalent A) and three 7s.  So after much deliberation I had the 2 grade 9s transferred (was thinking about three) and the three 7s frozen.

Was all very efficient and so easy.

Female donor is 26 with 'previous', 5'' 5'' brown wavy hair and hazel eyes (so far, like me) but very slim (not like me!).  Male donor is 6ft (!) 65 kilos and likely to have previous - the doc didn't know.  Both 95 % likely to be Spanish.

Was pleased to get that much info actually thought I was just going to get blood type and hair and eye colour.


Friend was very supportive in the end and I'm glad she came with me - although turns out she has told a lot of her other friends about me (!!) on the grounds that our paths aren't likely to cross. 

Anyway, Hilton is fabulous, weather was 37/38 so very, very hot.  I'm glad to be back and in vest and pants and relaxing.  

I think the progesterone suppositories are good for me cos it makes me feel happy.
RLx


----------



## Maya7

RL - best of luck in next two weeks ... I had the same experience with the progesterone   (well, I put it down to that anyway)


Maya


----------



## wizard

8 eggs collected today.  Being ICSI'd this time.


----------



## Roo67

Wizard - fantastic news,   for a great fertilisation result.

R x


----------



## madmisti

That's fantastic news Wizard.  Was going to send jiggy vibes but as being ICSI'd you're denying them the fun factor    Hope you get great fert rate hun    

Lol
Misti x


----------



## bingbong

Great news Wizard   hope that you have a good phone call    

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard honey sending lots of       thro the airwaves.
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard, that's great news!   that you get a great fertilisation rate  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

woo hoo!!!  Fab news Wiz.  Eight!!!  You go girl.

RLxxx


----------



## wizard

Roo, cem, misti, bing-bong, mini, Lou-Ann and RL, thanks so much for your positive wishes.  I did EC on my own today, which although I was very happy with, it's one of those times when TTC solo is more 'noticeable'.  I've text 1 or 2 friends about the number of eggs but most people don't know either that I'm doing it or where I'm at, so your thoughts really are very welcome.  Thanks again


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wizard well done I don't think that I could do EC on my own  you are very brave 8 eggs is great
L x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Well done Wizard, that's fantastic news.  Good luck for the call tomorrow    

Sunny xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Been offline a bit as babysitting last night/today....

Great news Wizard, especially as you were a bit worried before about number/growth of follies. 8 is a perfect result. Hope you get similarly great fertilisation rates  

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Thanks JJ,  Coco, sunny and suitcase. 4 out of 8 fertilised; I couldn't help feeling a bit disappointed as I'd gone for ICSI this time due to only 3 out of 8 fertilising with IVF.  Trying to get my optimism back up; this morning on the train to Coventry before the call I was telling myself I could get to blast.  Sometimes I have to work hard at pulling myself out of a worse case scenario, I get there in the end but it sometimes takes me a bit of lamenting first!  It's not that I'm a gloomy person, just a bit of a worrier.  

Wizard x


----------



## Elpida

Wizard - sorry that the fert rate wasn't what you were hoping for - when are you expecting ET?

Lots of   and  

e x


----------



## wizard

Thanks E.  ET scheduled for Friday afternoon.  Where are you at with tx?

Wizard x


----------



## Elpida

Wizard - Lots of   fro them to grow strong for Friday, how exciting. At least you'll then have the weekend to rest!

As for me - thanks for asking - I'm due to finish the pill on Sunday, so should be starting short protocol middle of next week. Off work this week with a virus (no, I don't  think it's swine flu, but as I'm in an area rife with it the Dr's seem just to say stay at home for the week in case) I'm bored out of my mind and exhausted (feeling very sorry for myself too - can you tell  ) I'm just hoping I feel better for next week. I've not even managed to have my popcorn fix, I'm sure that's part of the problem  

E x


----------



## wizard

Oh I'm sorry you're poorly.  Viruses are grim - I had one just as I started stimming and felt awful for the best part of 10 days.  A golf ball in my throat and poison coursing through my veins.  Anyway, enough about me!  Why can't you have your popcorn fix?  You don't need the cinema for popcorn!  Yes I'll have the weekend to rest but I'm not a resting type of person - I am inculcated with the working class work ethic and feel hideously guilty if I laze around....  

Hope you start to feel better soon and wishing you lots of luck next week.  Keep me/us posted   

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wizard we were always told that 50% is a good fert rate


L x


----------



## wizard

Thanks JJ


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Sorry I am not always good with keeping up with this thread but just wanted to pop on and wish          to your embies, Wizard, everything crossed for you.  It's almost impossible not to worry I would have thought during this process, so much at stake but hope you can rest up a bit and have a perfect ET Friday.

    Esperanza, hope you are feeling better soon and good luck for your forthcoming cycle  ,

    love and good luck to everyone on this thread, Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Esperanza - hope you feel better soon hun  

Wizard - remember it is qulaity not quantity  - 4 is great. Good luck for ET Friday 

Can any of you ladies help please? - I am thinking it might be worth doing the immune protocol for my DE IVf in September but not sure exactly what this entails. I know it includes steroids but what else? I haven't had immune tests but seems to me can't hurt and I have had 2 FETS of Grade 1 blasts with excellent lining
both BFN,, so seems to me worth doing something different this time and throwing everything at it! Thank you  

Lol
M x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard sorry that you didn't get the fertilisation rate that you wanted, but it is quality over quantity . Sending lots of   vibes to your embies, good luck for ET on Friday.

Esperanza, sorry that you are unwell, hope you start to feel better soon 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza hope you're feeling lots better soon - in time for the weekend would be nice.   Lots of luck for next tx   glad to hear you're set to go soon

Wizard   best of luck for ET   and some extra    for your embies 

Coco are you going again in August?


Jovi x


----------



## RichmondLass

Wiz, sorry you're disappointed but I don't think that's too bad.  you are a brave old chickadee indeed for coping on your own.  What i want to know is why have you been sent to Coventry?!

Take care and mountains of luck for Friday gal

RLxx


----------



## wizard

Thanks everyone, I've perked up a bit tonight now I've had time to be disappointed and then move on!  I've also been playing the dice game   and am more sure than ever that unless you have known issues, it really is just about your numbers coming up.  I'm looking for a 1 and a 6.  Last time I rolled a 3 and a 5  .  This time my 1 or 6 is just waiting to tumble out.  And if I get both maybe it's twins!   

Misti sorry I can't offer any advice about the immune tests but I'm sure someone will soon help out.

Wizard x

ETA for RL - I was sent to Coventry for being very very bad.... I did however get to go First Class as compensation


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti when I have done immune cycles I have had my bloods done and on one cycle was prescribed steroids 20 mgs of prednisilone and 40 mgs of clexane, on another the cleaxne was 20 mgs twice a day (same dose really) and then on the last IVIG have way through stimming and cleaxne 20 mgs twice a day.

L x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks ladies

Stepan agress with my question as to whether to do immune protocol this time so wil include it in my treatment plan. Won't be IVIG so I guess steroids and clexane

Wizard - ooh get you going First Class! Is it much different to where us plebs have to sit?   Hope your numbers come up this time - hun - or at least one of them!  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## wizard

I am having 1 grade 3 7 cell and 1 perfect 8 cell transferred this afternoon    Today I am rolling a 1 or a 6.

Wizard


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck Wizard -     all goes well.

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Fantastic Wizard - good luck hun   

M x


----------



## lulumead

good luck wizard
xx


----------



## Sima

Well done Wizard.  Good luck


----------



## bingbong

Great news Wizard, I hope that ET went well   

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Thinking of you Wiz
RLx


----------



## Roo67

Hope Et went well Wizard, sounds like some fab embies there.

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wizard best of luck for ET
L x


----------



## wizard

Thanks everyone.    2 embies succesfully transferred this afternoon.  Now on the crazy 2ww.   

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Coco - Great that NK test was negative and you have next tx lined up - will soon be here  

M x


----------



## madmisti

Hey Coco - I'm good thanks hun .
Sorry you are struggling to know best path - if only we had crystal balls. It is SO hard that there are few definites in this game, and so much is down to chance.Re changing donor -I guess you have to weigh up how much you want to stick with same one and possibility you may wonder and blame yourself if you have another failed cycle with same donor.100% fert rate is excellent but doesn't rule out genetic probs with embryos created. Have you considered PGS ( pre-implantation genetic screening)?  Know it adds to cost but may give you peace of mind or answers, depending on result. Also, are you on immune protocol?I know NK was -ve but doesn't rule out all immune issues. I have had 2 FET's of perfect Grade 1, 5 day blasts with great lining - both BFN's and so next tx I am doing immune protocol - even though not had immune tests. As having treatment abroad, asked dr if he thought good idea and he said yes - they don't insist you have test first as extra drugs can't hurt chances of conceiving and obviously may help. Don't know about UK.

At the end of the day you have to go into a treatment as comfortable as possible that you are doing everything you can so there are no self-recriminations afterwards. But it IS a numbers  game and some people will throw a 6 first tx, some after 3 etc. Really hoping you get your 6 next tx hun       If I do too, we will be pregnancy buddies ( me about 2 weeks behind)  

Take care hun
Love
Misti xx


----------



## madmisti

Coco- Yes - here's to a double six!!It Sounds as though you have thought through the issues and it is certainly true that at our age ( me even worse as 41  ) it can take more tries. I opted staright for donor egg after trying IUI's as cannot afford to do both own egg IVF and donor egg IVF. Was a tough decision - and I didn't already have a bio child to consider ( ie wanting it to share at least 50% of genes with sib)  All the dcisions we make are very hard ( without that crystral ball!) -and can be harder cos on our own ( though not always true as don't have to fight partner - I know of a few ladies with partners where partner doesn't want to try anymore etc!).Most important thing ( for me anyway) is that at end of day I know I have given it everything I can.

Take care hun  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi everyone
Good news Wizard - best of luck!  

I'm back from my hols (exhausted from all the exercise - but in a good way   - the Tyrolean mountains are v v steep!) and back on the fertility wheel. I started the buseralin injections yesterday. The clinic has said they've changed the protocol since my first IVF - it used to be 3 weeks down reg as standard, but they will now scan after 2 weeks and if you're ready you can start stims then. It makes sense to limit the time down regging to what you actually need. 

Just hoping that the side effects from the buseralin are ok this time (I had night sweats and felt v flat last time). The nurse said the side effects can change from time to time, so fingers crossed. 

Who else is downregging or having IVF at the mo or in August?

All the best
OneStep


----------



## wizard

Glad you had a good break and lots of luck for this cycle OneStep.  I did SP this time because I couldn't manage the down-regging again so I hope you don't suffer too much on this round.  Everything crossed for you.

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Rose
Sorry to hear you've got elevated NK cells too - I hope that Mr S's regime will make a difference for both of us. Do you mind if I ask how high they were and what dose of prednisolone you are going to be on? 

It isn't surprising that you're feeling a bit unsettled. I feel different this time too. It's good if we can hold on to the BFPs in a positive way, as you say - yes, our bodies do know what to do. 

All the best
OneStep


----------



## madmisti

Onestep - glad you had a lovely holiday! Goos luck with this cycle  

I am doing immune protocol for next tx and Reprofit have prescribed 5000IU/day of Fragmin. But I only see people talking about Clexane on here - has anyone been on Fragmin? Is there a price difference ( ie how much is similar dose of Clexane - been quoted £45 for box of 10)

Many thanks
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti they are one of the same honey - there's lots of different names - heparin, clexane, fragmin ete etc...Clexane is abotu the same price - £5ish per syringe..


----------



## suitcase of dreams

replied on Abroadies thread Misti...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

One step good luck with down regging. Hope the side effects stay away. 

Rose so good to see you're starting treatment again. Keeping everything crossed for a very happy outcome. 

Misti, good luck with your treatment too.  I bet you're getting excited now! 

Love & hugs to all Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

One-Step hope this one is the one  

Esperanza are you about to go again? I'm losing track a bit   Lots of luck  

Best wishes & all the luck in the world to everyone

Jovi xxxx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Rose     I have everything crossed for you.  I hope you manage to keep your donor or failing that find one that is even better for you.

One Step, hope all is going well for you too. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Rose I can't believe that the drugs cost more than your kitchen!!!! That is totally insane. Good luck with this cycle and lets hope that your previous donor can be used again  

No word from RL, she is hopefully too busy celebrating and adjusting to her wonderful news.


 to everyone else

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose good  luck the first step of your next cycle, I hope that the donor situation gets sorted, when are your starting on the drugs    for you.

Jovi Sept will come round v quickly

L x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thank you for your good wishes

Yes - let's hope this one's the one. 

No real side effects from down regging yet - only some imaginary ones (eg poor concentration, but that's probably because I don't want to be at work   ).

Felix - I posted elsewhere, but just to say congrats again and how chuffed I am for you. I hope your baby dust is sprinkled generously on everyone else on here!    

Good luck Rose- hope you get things sorted with the donor soon.  

Best wishes to everyone     
OneStep


----------



## madmisti

Rose -hope donor situaiton gets sorted    Crazy how much drugs cost isn't it?!! Hopefully  the expense will be justified   - a baby lasts a lot longer than a kitchen  

OneStep - glad you are not suffering to much on down regging. Is always nice to have something to blame stuff on though - like poor concentration 

Realised that it is 8 weeks today till donor's EC!!

Take care all
Lol
Misti xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello ladies sorry for radio silence but went to Sussex this weekend and had retail therapy in Eastbourne.  Yes it is possible.  

Hoping I didn't over do it as now have period-like pains and spotting.  I know that it's possible to have spotting throughout and the pains could be the triplets burrowing their way in but am a bit worried none the less...

Have been feeling great up until now I have to say. 
RL xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi RL

Try to rest as much as you can ... and contact the clinic if you are worried in any way to see if they want to up your support medication...

I found that the hypnotherapy Cds by Maggie Howell were really good at helping me to chill out ... I'm convinced they also have subliminal messages to promote feelings of confidence and feeling positive which all helps!

Take care
Maya


----------



## indekiwi

RL, as Maya says, you may want to call your clinic tomorrow and ask if you need extra support for your pregnancy in the initial few weeks - for example, if you are using cyclogest you might use 3 not 2 pessaries each day.   

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Thanks Maya, Inde, have called clinic and they have ordered bed rest for today and reassured me it should be ok but if it continues will up the meds.  Actually overnight I didn't have much more just a very small clot and some watery discharge and traces of brown this morning.  Argh!  It's impossible to tell what's going on.  

Luckily my client cancelled my day's work in their office today so I can go back to bed with complete peace of mind about work.

I'm booked in at St Mary's for a scan on 30th which will be about 14 days, which should give me most chance of seeing if Pedro and/or Consuella in all their glory.

RLx


----------



## indekiwi

RL, Pedro and Consuella? No space for a Concepcion?!!  

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

did consider that fine Spanish name!  enforced bed rest is great - no answering phone and watching The Street on iPlayer.  Luxury!  

spotting does apepar to have stopped so hopefully, hopefully that's the end of it.

RLx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Oh Rose - I'm really sorry. 
That's horrible to have built yourself up for it, especially after all you've been through, and then be faced with that news. 
   

A break sounds like a good idea. I hope you find somewhere nice to go where you can leave all of this behind and just relax for a while.


Take care
OneStep


----------



## sunnygirl1

RL, I hope you are resting up this afternoon and    that the spotting had now completely stopped.

Rose, so sorry that you are not able to go ahead this month.  A break sounds like a great idea, it will help to take your mind off ttc.  This is such a frustrating process, it is so easy to put your life on hold completely whilst it is going on.    I hope that your FSH behaves itself for next month.  I have given up testing mine - it doesn't alter the treatment that I get as I don't tend to produce many eggs, so the clinic doesn't make me test anymore.  Ignorance is bliss  

Sunny xx


----------



## madmisti

RL - hoping and praying no more spotting and all will be well for next 8 months!! Loving the names  

Rose - what a terrible blow - you have really been through it these last months  . A break sounds like a great idea - it is all too easy to become so focussed on  the TTC journey, and saving every penny for it, that we forget we need to look after ourselves in the process too. So relax and enjoy, and hopefully FSH will come down too ( I have heard it can vary a lot, so one high reading doesn't spell doom)

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose so sorry, a few days away does sound like a lovely idea  

Hello to all our IVF ladies  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

RL I am so pleased to read that you have enjoyed your day of bed rest and that the spotting has stopped. Lets hope that's the end of it!! Exciting about the scan.  

Rose, so sorry to hear about your FSH and having to cancel this cycle. FSH can vary so much month by month so hopefully next month it will be down again. A break sounds like it might be a good idea, but make sure that you keep talking to people about how you are feeling  

 to everyone else.

Bingbong x


----------



## wizard

Oh Rose I'm so sorry you must feel horribly disappointed.  But levels cab fluctuate so fingers crossed it comes down again soon.  What level does it have to be before they'll go ahead?

Sunnygirl what are your next steps?  I'm wanting to get back on the wheel as soon as I can, although am having to re-evaluate finances as I'm out of sperm and have to decide what I'm prepared to commit to.  One try, two, three or more? 

OneStep hope you're doing ok, when is your baseline scan?

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

RL - hope things have clamed for you.

Rose       stress and worry can cause FSH to rise - think your clinic have been wise though to stop treatment this month - It's bloody hard though.  You take care   

Had my consult at glasgow today which was brill - an explanation of AMH and everything else - Doc said it looks like in the past I've had a clot in the blood supply to Right ovary which has killed off the supply and in turn killed the ovary - left one has been working overtime and is simply exhausted (bit like its owner     ) therefore amh is non existant etc etc... She's asked for my GP to refer me to Professor Greer who is the top guy when it come to issues with pregnancy!  Yay!!  His speciality is clotting issues too.  She did state that for me to be pregnant was extremely high risk (sort of got the feeling she thought I was slightly nuts but understood where I was coming from) - but was more than happy to offer duty of care whilst I cycle in Czech (although am on their waiting list too...)
The best £155 I've spent in a long time - worth every penny.  
How's everyone else doing? big hugs mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I am so sorry that you can't start does LWC think that the FSH is effected by the mc and hormones?  Some clinics make people wait 3 months, I cycled 6 weeks later just wanting to get my baby back, and had a disasterous  all the eggs immature etc and so moved clinics who said that I should have waited longer.  I hope that you do manage to escape and have a break somewhere or visit friends.

RL hope that the bedrest does the trick- it is so funny I thought of Spanish names too!!

Wizard I really hope that the early testing has given you false readings and things change on OTD

Mini great news that you have some answers and know what needs doing!

Onestep - hope the cycle goes well 

Jovi hope that you are doing well and counting the days till summer is over and your cycle begins!!


----------



## wizard

Thanks JJ.  Posted on the 2ww thread - my period is here in full flow so it's a definite no for me this cycle.

Wizard x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks JJ1 - I'm still counting  
Love
Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - so sorry to hear you have to delay a month or so. Fingers crossed it's just a blip perhaps bought on by all the stresses and strains of the past few months, and your FSH will soon be down again...big   in the meantime

Mini - brilliant news re the consultation, so pleased you've got good support here in the UK even if you are cycling abroad

Good luck to all the other IVF'rs  

Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Rose - sorry you're experiencing horrid delay frustrations!  I think the idea of a mini break perfect to restore your equilibrium.  Here's hoping things settle down for yo soon. xx
RL


----------



## Maya7

Rose

Sorry you've had a set-back ... if you can manage a few days away maybe that will be helpful in getting you back on track? ... Maybe a few days of pampering ... or holistic healing ... or whatever works for you, really.

Take care of yourself
Maya


----------



## madmisti

Wizard - so so sorry hun    Good luck withhte decision over how much sperm to order. Thinking of you 

Mini - great you had such a good consultation and will have support whilst cycling abroad ( sounds like you are going to be in the Tour de France or something when put like that  )

Jovi - I am on that countdown too  

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - I wouldn't say that the progesterone injections hurt exactly but they're not all that pleasant....you have to do them in your buttock or thigh (so if you are doing them yourself - especially in the buttock, it can require a certain amount of flexibility shall we say   )

I've not had pain so much, but it is a big needle so it feels quite daunting, especially the first time - I find the thought of it worse than the injection itself to be honest! 

I'm sure the nurses at the clinic will show you how to do it. I find warming the liquid first helps too

Good luck for your next cycle, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - you'll be fine....after the first one it gets easier  

I'm waiting to start donor egg cycle at LWC. ET supposed to be end Aug/early Sept - keep meaning to ring them and check on the timing but part of me is rather enjoying not thinking about ttc....will give them a call soon to see what's happening

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco the progesterone injection are intramuscilar in the bum or thighs (Rose odd her oen) my donors psrtner gave me mine and to be honest I found maybe due to his good technique but less painful than stims
L x


----------



## wizard

Coco I can't offer any advice on the gestone injections but I'm sure you'll manage to do what you have to do.  Assisted hatching sounds good for you.

Well I'm a woman on a mission.  MY OTD pee stick is barely dry (OTD is today) and I'm in decision making mode having moped about and felt miserable as hell since Saturday.  Having rung the clinic yesterday and today about the negative result they still haven't got back to me to arrange a follow up appointment.  You can never speak to the nurses directly at my clinic, you always have to leave a message on the answer phone and wait for them to call you back and it drives me mad as when they do call I might be with a client and then the whole leaving message thing starts again.  So I had a look at the private price list and it's £700 more to go private for an ICSI cycle, so I bit the bullet and called the consulant's PA and hey presto I have a follow up appointment on the 6th August, 2 weeks today.  I'll have to pay extra for that, even though I've already paid for my follow up for this cycle  as a self-funded patient  but I wouldn't have got an appointment for 5 weeks so I'll just have to swallow that.  I've also just ordered another 6 straws of sperm which should be winging their way over to South East London in the next week.

Roll on 6th August.

How is everyone else?  OneStep how's the d/r going?

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Wizard
I'm doing well - thank you for asking. AF arrived Tuesday evening which is great   (not often you say that,eh?) as it means I probably don't have any cysts and so will be able to go onto stims after the baseline scan on Tuesday. It's great that they've brought the baseline scan forward by a week (general policy change at the clinic - not just for me). 

I don't think I've got much in the way of side effects yet - I am quite emotional at the moment (I cried during 999 Seaside Rescue last night when the lost little girl was reunited with her mum!!!  ) but I don't know if that's hormones or drugs or what.  

It's great that you've got things rolling so quickly. And also good that you did let yourself have a few days of "moping" - although I don't think that's the right word, to be honest. It's natural to feel down at a set-back/disappointment, and that was a big one! So giving yourself time to grieve and digest the news before moving forwards sounds healthy.  

Just out of interest, where do you import your sperm from? 

Take care

Best wishes to everyone  
OneStep


----------



## wizard

OneStep we either spend all our time wishing AF arrives or desperately praying it will stay away depending on where we are in this process!  But whichever, I feel my life is all about my menstrual cycle one way or another, either because of working out timings, planning treatment or the nightmare 2ww.  It's hard to imagine there was a time in my life when I hadn't a clue if I'd ovulated or not or how long is was since my last period.

Great your baseline scan is earlier - does that make it about 17 days since you started d/r'ing?  I was such a wreck down-regging, I'm glad you're not suffering too much this time round, except for weepies.  

My sperm is from the European Sperm Bank.  I've found them really efficient, I seem to remember yours was a bit more tricky - something to do with the clinic and an import license?  Or I could just be making that up.

Lots of luck for Tuesday

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

One Step I sobbed during both episodes of The Street I watched on iPlayer while off on Tuesday and then again at something fairly innocuous on the telly box later on.  However, I have been known to cry at adverts in the past so maybe not all drugs and hormones...

First day I've felt vaguely fed up today so hope the magix pessaries arent wearing off.

I was thinking the other day, us single ladies spend a fair  amount of our lives actively avoiding getting pregnant and then a fair amount doing the opposite.  Quite strange really and a bit wierd on the head.

RLx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

I'm glad I'm not the only one to cry at the telly   What are we like, eh? 

I'm due to have my annual appraisal at work in the next few days, and I know I'm going to get emotional (drugs? hormones? discussing "where I want to be in the future" - they all play a part in winding me up!). My boss is very nice, but highly logical and efficient about everything and almost male in her approach to things. I have cried with her before and I know she finds it a bit uncomfortable... Ah well... Since the miscarriage I've been honest about what I'm doing and she knows I'm taking injections for IVF at the mo, so I'll try and pass off any tears with a flippant comment about the drugs  

RL - my overwhelming memory of the cyclogest pessaries was the constipation. Oh God - the thought of getting like that again fills me with horror. I'm glad they had a happy effect on you (even if it is wearing off!)!

Wizard - yes it's just 17 days (I hope). 
I found ESB really good too - Janne is always so helpful and efficient and I like the amount of info you get (I know some think it's too much, but I liked feeling they're real men and getting a sense of personality as well as the physical side).  It was my clinic that caused the problems - but thankfully that's all sorted now. 

All the best  
OneStep


----------



## madmisti

Wizard - good on you for being pro-active. I found that always helped me after a BFN. Hoing you will only need the 1 straw of sperm -and the rest can be for siblings  

OneStep - gald you are not sufferring on the d/r. Good luck for scan  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi there
Just back from the clinic. I’ve had the baseline scan and everything’s good - the down reg drugs have worked, my lining is nice and thin and there are no cysts. So I’m ready to start stimulation drugs tomorrow and start growing lots of lovely eggs (fingers crossed).  

I feel this time that you can’t take anything for granted, so I’m very happy that this step is ok – one step at a time is definitely a good philosophy for all this. 

Right - got to try and concentrate on work now. My concentration is getting worse and worse  

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## wizard

Excellent news OneStep, pleased everything is going well so far and I couldn't agree more with you about the One Step approach. Here's to some lovely eggs in the making.

I had the best dream in the world last night and it was so real! I dreamt I got a very definite BFP - one 4dp3dt(!) and one 7dp3dt. The positive line came up before the test line, it was so very vivid. Even more bizarre was that Misti was there for the first test and Suitcase for the second  Dreaming about FFers whom I've only met once (at least I _have_ met you!) and BFPs at 4dp3dt and I'm not even cycling at the moment.   

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thanks Claire - glad to see that things are sorted for Brno in September and that the hysteroscopy results were good. 
Did you sort out about the scans? 
Take care  
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Sima

OneStep - glad to see everything is back on track.  Good luck with the stims.

Rose   so sorry to hear that your FSH is playing up.  I hope that it goes down quickly and that you will soon be able to start your next cycle.

Good luck to all the other ladies on here.


----------



## Elpida

Can I join here again? I've posted on the 2WW thread as my OTD is Weds 12th. I'm not sure why I've not posted about this cycle, I don't think I was very hopeful and felt like I wanted to protect myself a bit. I have been popping onto the boards and reading, but have got a little lost, so please forgive me. For a brief update I did short protocol IVF and went into Egg Collection with 11 follies, got 8 eggs, ICSI on 6 and all 6 fertilised! On day 3 (Saturday) I had 2 8 cell grade 1's put back in - the other 4 are still going (2 possible but 2 they don't hold out much hope for, can't remember the cel no and grading at the mo) and they're going to try and take them to blast and will look at them tomorrow to see if any can be frozen.

Feels so good to be PUPO again, and do get such good embies is amazing.

OneStep - how're you doing with the stims?

Hope everyone's ok

E xx


----------



## Felix42

E, good luck for your 2ww and for the remaining two becoming frostie siblings. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Good Luck Espernanza, thats a great result! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Love and luck from kylecat xxx


----------



## Elpida

Thank you for your lovely messages - I should hear today about the other embryo's. After the last round of treatment I never dreamed I would even have the possibility of freezing any. I'm not banking on it, but this cycle has been so completely different to the last. 

I wonder though, when so many women seem to respond better to the short protocol why they even bother with the down-regging side of things. And it's so much easier on the body too. Mind you I did DR for about 6 weeks last time which was more that enough. The worst part of the whole thing was going on the pill so I could start. It really messes me up - so very, very depressed, almost unable to move towards the end. I stopped taking it two days early as I just couldn't cope. I will really need to think about alternatives should I need to do this again.

This cycle has been a little harder on my wallet. Despite no Buserelin the drugs 'package' was the same price (which had actually increased since last time) and didn't include the Cetrotide which I think is going to work out at about another £300. Plus all the acupuncture, the ICSI and taking the remaining ones to blast. All in a good cause of course . I've not added it all up yet - save that for a rainy day 

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es honey - congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Yay - take care honey x x x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Excellent news Esperanza - I hope the news today about the other embies is also good. Good wishes for a sane 2ww and the best of luck for a great outcome      

I had a scan this morning (day 6) and things are progressing well, so I'm staying on the same dosage and am next in for a scan on Friday. 

What made me laugh was the nurse's reaction as soon as she started the scan - "gosh", she said, "your bowels are very active" !!!!! And there on the screen were my innards glooping and shifting around, looking particularly active. They were almost obscuring one ovary, so she said for the day before collection to maybe tone down the fruit and veg.  

This is such a weird journey. It really did make me laugh. You just don't usually have these revelations/ intimate conversations in "normal" life...  

OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

Onestep - well I never - didn't think about them being able to see bowl movement!!!  Hey this healthy eating always has ways of embarrassing us - whether it be wind or being able to see our movements on screen!!!          I'm sure chocolate doesn't have this effect!!     
All the best honey with this cycle     
Big hugs mini x


----------



## Elpida

OneStep - glad the stims are going well. They *always* comment on my 'swirly bowel'. The first time (consultant) I was mortified, now it seems the standard opening. Seriously, every single nurse has mentioned it. I've no idea what a standard bowel looks like, but I do eat a lot of roughage 

My other embryos aren't suitable for freezing - I didn't think they would be, would've been a bonus, but I'm still so grateful for the two I have inside me I don't mind.

E x


----------



## bingbong

OMG I don't know what I would do if they commented on my active bowel   I think that I make efforts to reduce my fibre intake in the days before anyone might see it  

E, sorry that none of the embies are suitable to freeze for siblings, but great news about the two that you have on board  

Bingbong x


----------



## wizard

OneStep I'm pleased everything is going according to plan.  I also had a comment about my active bowels too last cycle - the nurse asked if I'd been drinking coffee (I hadn't) - as they were a bit 'hyper'.  I try and make sure mine are empty before a scan but easier said than done!  I hope everything goes well on Friday.

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Esperanza - good luck, great to hear you've got two good ones on board.  No one's every commented on my bowels which is surprising as I'm a vegetarian!  And as soon as Im lying down on a treatment bed of any kind (drs, physio, acupunture, massage) my tummy starts making howling noises!


----------



## lulumead

sorry...feel very out of touch..have stepped away a bit, hope everyone on here is doing ok.

I had follow-up consultation today, which was good but also frustrating as consultant said again it was bad luck...good embryos, good lining no reason why it didn't work.  think there are a few of us who have been told that! Anyway trying to stay positive and trust her opinion, so changing my drugs for next time and they are going to give me anti-biotics from egg collection to hopefully prevent urine infection occurring again.

onestep: hope bowels have calmed down 

Is it only onestep whose in the middle of treatment?  told you I've lost touch  
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu hope this will be the one hun    

Onestep glad all is going to plan, we should meet up for a drink one of these days, we're only a few miles from each other  

Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

Hi coco, I'm delaying until end of Sept/early oct...just need some time off!
fingers crossed this is the one for us both.

not long for you now.
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Jovi - yes, it'd be good to meet up for a drink.  
Best Wishes
OneStep


----------



## madmisti

Onestep - great to hear all going well. Good luck hun  


I have a question for those of you who have done donor egg IVF. Have you had the GnRH analogue depot shot ( e.g Lupron)?  I have read about some women having problems with their lining and/or cycle afterwards and I want to know how necessary it is. My donor's EC is on 14th September and my next cycle is due to start 1st September, so by co-incidence it is in synch with donors. I asked Stepan if it was necessary to have the Lupron in this case (and even suggested I take BCP instead to  be on safe side in case my normally 100% regular cycle decides to play up) and he has replied saying I MUST have it ( but no explanation why  )  As you don't have it for embryo adoption ( ie frozen embryo transfer), I am mystified as to why he says I need it as I thought it was only to synch you with donor  .  Adn I am sure I have read somewhere that ladies have done it with BCP instead.  Any replies gratefully received!

Take care
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Can't help you Misti re Lupron maybe ask the pharmacist on FF about it
I never had it with my DEIVF only BCP
L x


----------



## madmisti

Good thinking JJ - will do that. And interesting you didn't have it! Have also emailed the dr at clinic to ask him to explain why I need it, rather than just telling me I MUST have it!

Take care
M x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes nice to have an explanation of the drugs and what they do and why one is better than another- after all it is our body!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Not sure if it helps but I just had a depot shot (not lupron, can't remember exactly the name but something like gonapeptyl?)

It was explained to me that this shot stops me creating eggs/ovulating during my next cycle. I will stop the pill early next week, have a period, followed by a baseline scan to check lining all gone and no activity going on in my ovaries, then start the progynova for lining thickness
EC/ET is scheduled for end Aug/early Sept, so without this shot, I would start creating my own eggs already after my period next week which wouldn't work....

So if you think about it Misti, if your AF is due early Sept, you would then start producing eggs again - ready to ovulate around the time your donor has EC - and presumably that would not work out - you need to be ready to receive a donor egg, not preoducing your own eggs

Still, be interesting to see how Reprofit explain it - sometimes I do wonder if we're just too trusting of the consultants and don't ask enough questions about the drugs we're given

Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

I didn't have to have any shots at all for my cycle.  I simply went on the pill to synch my cycle with the donor and then started oestrogen patches until the night before transfer when I went progesterone pessaries were added.  No other drugs or shots.  That was IM in Spain, so maybe it's a Czech thing?

RLx


----------



## madmisti

Hmm - interesting!! Dr has replied as follows: 'Having depot shot will increase your chance for success, this is simply the protocol we have best results with, so please follow the plan'. Don't call that an explanation!!

My confusion is that I didn't have the depot for FET's - and surely there is no difference having defrosted embies put back to fresh ones - for both you don't want to ovulate yourself and want a good lining. When I had my lining scans for FET, the dr checked my ovaries too and no follicles - the estrogen stops you forming follicles and  therefore ovulating. And, like RL, I know that not everyone does the depot ( and RL is proof you can get a BFP without it!). It is a tough one - I really don't want to do the depot, but on the other hand if I get  BFN, I might blame myself. Guess I will probably end up doing it- though reluctantly  as don't want to blame myself.  But if it causes any issues I will NOT be happy  

Thanks for your responses everyone - lots of food for thought!

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, that is odd Misti, especially as RL had no depot and a BFP from Barcelona

I must admit I just accepted LWC's explanation that it stopped eggs forming/ovulation, hadn't thought that the lining thickening tabs would do the same thing

Strange business this, seems impossible to get a straight/definitive answer on anything - very frustrating...

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Yes Suity - very frustrating. It annoys me that drs think we should just do what they say and not quesiton the powerful drugs they are suggesting we take    Still very undecided on this - but will probably do it so I have nothing to blame myself for if get BFN. 

Good luck for your tx - very exciting you are on your way again  

Lol
M xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - when you had FET - you weren't trying to synch your cycle in with anyone else.  This was they can manipulate your cycle as they will not be able manipulate the donors cycle.  What happens if you take the BCP and your AF is late and that throws your cycle out of synch with the donor??  Personally I think its just not worth it - this way everything is shut down ready for reprofit to synchronise.  It's worked for many so far without too many side effects.  
It's the protocol used in Glasgow CRM too.  
Good luck     mini


----------



## madmisti

Mini - thanks hun    Have decided to go ahead and do Lupron as I suppose I have to trust the clinic to know what they are doing. But mainly, I don't want to have anything I can recriminate myself for if I get a BFN. Is just frustrating because on the treatment plan it says to have depot on 24th August and to 'expect bleed late August or early September' which is exactly when my AF is due anyway. If having the depot meant you got AF on a definite day I could understand it better, but as it is it doesn't seem any more definite than relying on my natural cycle ( always regular, and if not, is early, which wouldn't matter) I just have a horrible feeling that I will do depot and then AF will wreak havoc, not play ball etc, will come late and I won't have enough time to build up lining etc

Oh well, will just have to see - but I am not very happy about it  

Take care all
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - you normally have the depot on day 21 of your cycle - this means that it won't interfere with your current monthly cycle as you've already ovulated and your lining will be ready to shed as your progesterone levels will have risen.  This then allows the DE cycle to start on a clean slate and ensure the ovaries do not ovulate which would mess up the whole cycle .... hope that makes sense.  Depending on your AF frequency and whether you ovulate or not depends when you have the depot.  Reprofit know your cycle and have therefore worked this out for you - honestly it works.  Good luck x x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Mini    If only the drs were as willing to explain stuff like this!!!  Will be ordering my drugs tomorrow, including the Lupron! Luckily I have a friend who is a nurse practitioner so she will give me jab    I do feel more settled in my mind now that it is ok to do the depot, so thank you for your input hun  
Lol
M xx


----------



## RichmondLass

I'm probably being a bit thick but why would ovulation cause any problems?  Why would producing your own egg disrupt an embryo nestling in??

At no point did the clinic say anything about not ovulating to me - its not in any of their literature either.  The patches were mostly to help womb lining as far as I understood, but perhaps they also supress ovulation.  When I had a scan they didn't seem to bothered about checking my ovaries - didn't suggest it first time she could only see one ovary and second time she said she could see a large cyst or follicle but to be honest clinic didn't react to that at all.

It's all been so simple for me I don't understand most of what you girls are talking about much of the time - downregging and short protocols - it's all Greek!!!



Anyway, another scan booked in for the morning at 9am - seven weeks can you believe it Can't rest until I see heart beat.  Followed by what seems to be the general trend at the moment - the dentist.  Raging toothache - have been putting it off cos thought it's free if you've got a bun in the oven...I'm not scared of dentists but I don't like pain much, plus I have a horrible cold sore on my lip - that's going to be nice when someone's poking about in my mouth. I hope its a women - I learned a few years ago that women dentists have (surprise, surprise) smaller hands!  A lot less uncomfortable!!
RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I had the same thing from a designer maternity clothes company an emailed back to complain and explained why after my mc and it all stopped 
L x


----------



## madmisti

Rl - good luck for scan tomorrow hun - sure all will be well     And hope dentist isn't too awful and can sort the painful tooth  . Your experience at IM does make me question Why I need the depot    Had kind of decided to do it anyway - because I don't want to have anything to blame myself for if I get a BFN, but something just niggles at me that it is wrong, wrong wrong.... I don't know why - been very happy with all  my treatment at Reprofit so far, and do trust them. For my 2 FET's I had the estrofem and that seems to stop ovulation too as on Day 14 scan for lining,  my ovaries were checked and no follicles.  Anyway, I just keep mulling it over and over. Guess I need to just make a decision and stick with it, and be prepared for  any consequences.....

Rose - that is just awful - so sorry hun. What a terrible thing to happen - totally insensitive    Hope you are ok    And I hope you found the spider - I don't really mind them but one that big lurking - I wouldn't sleep either    The spa sounds good - you deserve some pampering - enjoy    Fingers crossed all your efforts reduce FSH  

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Rose - I'm so sorry about the email you received. To get that out of the blue must have been extremely distressing.   Good to hear you're getting away on the spa break - I hope it's lovely and relaxing and you can simply enjoy being pampered and looked after.    The herbs sound foul - it must take a lot of will-power to get that lot down - I hope they're all working well on the FSH.  

Misti - I'm sorry the doctors aren't taking your questions seriously enough. I guess they expect us to trust them - but that's very frustrating when they don't explain things.  

RL - wonderful news - just saw your other message. Very happy for you  

I had my day 10 scan this morning and things are progressing well. On track for egg collection on Tuesday. There were 13 follicles today and the lining was 12.5mm. Please please please may my future child/children be amongst them...    

I just had a very moving experience at work. I have asked to be mentored by a senior colleague and was a little nervous about the meeting - she's hyper efficient and very well respected for being good at her job (and truth be told, I'm a little scared of her efficiency). We'd talked about work, and then near the end of the meeting I said that there was another factor - and explained that I am having IVF with egg collection next week. It touched a very raw nerve and she (and I) were soon both in tears - her 2 year old daughter is an IVF baby and she had a miscarriage two months ago... It felt like we were sharing on such a deep level, and that was very unexpected... 

I had another hynotherapy session last week (you may remember that I had one before my last IVF in January which I found very emotional) and one of the elements was about what the miscarriage has given me. The gifts from the miscarriage are not what you'd want if there was a choice between them and the pregnancy continuing, of course, but I guess it's trying to see what good can possibly come out of it. I said that the connection to other women who've been unfortunate enough to have miscarriages is one "gift" from the miscarriage and another is the desire to re-connect with my creativity (painting and music) which had perhaps been something I'd lost touch with. The meeting today brought back the hypnotherapy session and the way that now there is a new understanding of the pain of others... 

Not sure I explained that very well - hope you can see what I meant even so. 

Sorry - I have just re-read that and hope it doesn't come across in a negative way. It was sad in a sense, but the deep sharing/understanding was very powerful. We grow a lot through this journey, don't we? 

Take care
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## madmisti

OneStep - that is very powerful and moving and you explained it beautifully . And it is also a reminder that we can never truly know what someone else is going through - this super efficient, slightly intimidating colleague turned out to have her own heartbreak, and I am glad you were able to connect with her. I wish no-one had ever had to suffer the agonies of miscarriage, - it is the thing I dread most on this TTC journey -but given that inevitably, many do, it is good to see some positive come from it. It is an old adage that 'what doesn't kill you makes you stronger' but it is true. And it also makes us appreciate the good stuff more.
All sounds very promising on this cycle hun - you should get a nice crop of eggies and that is a fantastic lining already. You deserve for this to be 'the one' and your child will always know they have an angel sibling to look after them  

Take care hun
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Onestep have you seen the thread on pregnancy loss on a similar theme
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45682.0

Rose enjoy your well deserved spa break
L x


----------



## wizard

OneStep your experience just shows that IVF is much more common that we might be led to believe; it's not talked about unless you're 'in the know'.  A few weeks ago I was chatting to another trainer I know and she asked how I was.  I'd had EC the day before and in a somewhat uncharacteristic moment of self-disclosure revealed that to her, at which point she grinned and nodded her head furiously  - all 3 of her kids were conceived through IVF using donor sperm (and she is married).  I was stunned, and excited to find someone who had some idea what I was going through!  I know your connection was also around miscarriage which is quite different, very moving and emotional.  On another note I hope your EC is still scheduled for tomorrow and all goes well.  Hoping for a great crop of healthy eggies   

Rose I'm so sorry about the email you received, it must have been so painful  

Misti I can't advise on the depo shot but I hope you've come to a resolution.  I know it's very frustrating to be prescribed drugs when you can't see the reason or others haven't had to take them who are in the same boat.  I know when my clinic insisted I go on the BCP for no medical reason (just to delay my treatment to manage their waiting list) I hit the roof and decided to change clinic!

I'm struggling a bit with the whole IVF thing and trying to get pregnant at the moment.  I'll cycle again at the end of August but I'm so deflated by negative cycles I can't help feeling I'll never get pregnant.  I sat on the grass at the Cambridge Folk Festival casting my eyes over the thousands of men there and thought  'there is so much sperm here and I only need one!'  I sometimes think that how can such an easy thing for most people be so incredibly hard for us?    And had my chemical pregnancy stuck the baby would have been born last week.  I was only pregnant for a few days so never really considered that I'd lost a baby or miscarried as I never got the chance to get my head round being pregnant and think of myself that way.  But last week just made me think that if it had worked that time I conceived then I woulndn't have embarked on IVF, let alone be about to start my 3rd cycle.  

Sorry for the me post, I just feel my life is nothing but TTC and even when I try to do different things in the back of my mind it's always there;  despite trying to focus on other things I just feel like I'm constantly treading water.  I am an IVF bore, have stopped seeing people that I used to because I have nothing to talk about apart from IVF and feel like I'm not really living my life anymore.  Sheesh this is hard sometimes.  I'm even boring myself  

Wizard x

ETA: And I'm drinking far too much wine.....  My resolve is very weak


----------



## RichmondLass

wizard - I really feel for you at the moment.  I know what it's like for all your thoughts and feelings to be dominated by one thing so you lose interest in anything else.  You've either got to fight it or give in to it.  And I favour the latter.  I think it's better for you to give in to your low feelings for a while and seek out only those you know will offer the right kind of listening support.  You'll start to feel better at some point - probably when the next rounds kicks off.

It's the feeling of a lack of control over your own destiny.  It's horrible and deflating.

Nothing wrong with a few glasses - you won't be able to soon.  Hole up with a few DVDs or books and a glass or two and some favourite music and blow everyone and everything else! (I would write something stronger but don't think I can).

Shall we have another meet up later in August?  then you can be totally forgiven for talking about nothing but IVF because so will everyone else!

RLxxx


----------



## wizard

Thanks for your reply RL.  I think not fighting it is good advice.

A meet sounds a good idea - maybe the last weekend in August?  Anyone else around / keen?  

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Wizard - so sorry you're struggling hun  . RL has said it all, and far more eloquently than I could!

An August meet sounds good  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Wizard, I'm so sorry you are feeling so down at the moment.  I feel for you - we have embarked on such a tough and lonely journey.  I know what you mean about TTC playing such a leading role in your life.  I'm about to embark on round no.3 and can't make any plans - last time round I refused a holiday with friends as I was on my 2WW and this time round there are so many things happening in September and October but I can't commit again.  I've just had lunch with a friend who does not know about TTC and I was stumped when he asked me what I have been up to.  You WILL get pregnant again, I am so hoping the next round is your time hun.  Thinking of you    

RL, a meet up later this month is a great idea

Sunny xx


----------



## wizard

Thanks Misti and sunnygirl.  Sunnygirl I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who struggles what to say when people ask what I've been up to.  When will you start tx?  Are you doing the same protocol as last time?  Got everything crossed for you - we're packing them in a bit aren't we?!  Lots and lots of luck    and take care.

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Thanks Wizard.  I have a scan on Friday - short protocol, same as last time so just wanting to get going now......  I'm hoping that packing them in we'll get the success stories sooner    When do you start your next tx?

Sunny xx


----------



## wizard

I'll start stimming when my next period starts (short protocol like you) - providing everything is ok with baseline scan - which should be 26/27 August.  Hope all goes well on Friday  

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

good luck for next goes everyone...looks like a few of us are heading for lucky number 3!! really hope we have some early autumn BFP's.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midnightaction

Yeah we have quite a few of us cycling at the end of August/beginning of September so I am hoping to see a bumper crop of BFP's  

This is lucky number 5 for me, and my PMA has convinced to not even consider lucky number 6 because we are never gonna have to go that far !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## lulumead

exactly Sarah...its all about the odd numbers 3 & 5.xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wizard - sorry you're finding it tough, I think we all empathise with how hard it is. RL's advice to just go with it is the way to go I think...

Last weekend in Aug I'm up in Derbyshire for a long weekend as it's Bank Holiday, but happy to meet up at some other time...

Sunny - I'm the same, when people ask what I've been up to, I just sort of vaguely mention lots to do at work and change the subject.....even with friends who know there's a limit to how much they actually want to hear about it....

   for us all, and   for all of us cycling in Aug/Sept/Oct....looking forward to lots of positive news...

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

There certainly are a few of us having treatment in the next few months -- a few on IUI thread too. Could be a boom in SMC babies next summer   

I was talking to one of my best friends on the phone tonight ( who knows about my TTC) about how happy I am with new sperm donor etc - then realised my friend was finding that a bit awkward - as it was a HE!! We laughed it off but it is odd the things you end up talking about as a result of this journey !!

Lots and lots of baby dust to all those cycling in next months    

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

some more dust for the upcoming treatments.
xxx


----------

